# Prem Prediction League 18/19



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2018)

original first post said:
			
		


			Predict the Premier League fixtures each week, I will compile and update a league table to see who will be crowned King Predictor!

For the following names I have saved your predictions made in the football thread, but if you wish to change them before the deadline, simply post again in here and I will update:
pauldj42, jobr1850, Tashyboy, HomerJSimpson, drewster, Fish, anotherdouble. (As well as my own.)

Hope you boys stick around for the season as well!

It's 3 points for a correct scoreline, 1 point for correct result only.
		
Click to expand...


*Final Standings


		Code:
	

   Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      297          6          370
^  Paperboy       285          6          362
v  nickjdavis     285          4          374
-  ColchesterFC   284          5          380
-  SteveW86       283          5          352
-  Piece          278          4          380
-  Slime          275          3          380
-  Tashyboy       274          6          378
^  Orikoru        269          4          380
v  Bazzatron      268          1          380
-  HomerJSimpson  261          6          359
^  jobr1850       255          4          379
v  anotherdouble  255          3          380
-  Papas1982      199                     264
-  Wolf           189                     252
-  Dando          139                     228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  Fish            74          5          110
-  Crazyface       67                      90
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9

*

Week 38 Fixtures
Brighton v Man City
Burnley v Arsenal
Palace v Bournemouth
Fulham v Newcastle
Leicester v Chelsea
Liverpool v Wolves
Man Utd v Cardiff
Southampton v Huddersfield
Spurs v Everton
Watford v West Ham

*Deadline for predicting each game is over an hour before kick off. *


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester  3-0
Newcastle v Spurs    1-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff  2-1
Fulham v Crystal Palace 2-2
Huddersfield v Chelsea 1-2
Watford v Brighton 1-1
Wolves v Everton 2-0
Liverpool v West Ham 2-1
Southampton v Burnley 0-2
Arsenal v Man City  1-2


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 1, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 2-1
Newcastle v Spurs 1-3
Bournemouth v Cardiff 2-2
Fulham v Crystal Palace 1-2
Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2
Watford v Brighton 2-1
Wolves v Everton 1-1
Liverpool v West Ham 4-0
Southampton v Burnley 0-2
Arsenal v Man City 3-2


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 1, 2018)

I would save this thread for notices and league table updates. For new match day weeks I would post up a new thread titles match day 3,4'5 etc. At least it will stand out that people need to make their predictions


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 1, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester - 1-1
Newcastle v Spurs - 1-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff - 2-0
Fulham v Crystal Palace - 1-1
Huddersfield v Chelsea - 0-2
Watford v Brighton - 0-0
Wolves v Everton - 2-0
Liverpool v West Ham - 4-1
Southampton v Burnley - 2-2
Arsenal v Man City - 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 1, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester - 1-0
Newcastle v Spurs - 0-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff - 2-0
Fulham v Crystal Palace - 1-2
Huddersfield v Chelsea - 0-2
Watford v Brighton - 0-0
Wolves v Everton - 0-0
Liverpool v West Ham - 3-1
Southampton v Burnley - 0-1
Arsenal v Man City - 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			I would save this thread for notices and league table updates. For new match day weeks I would post up a new thread titles match day 3,4'5 etc. At least it will stand out that people need to make their predictions
		
Click to expand...

I dunno about posting a new thread every week. I was just going to bump this each Tuesday say, when I post the results from the weekend plus the new fixtures. It is a bit of a shame that you can't edit the first post on topics on this forum though, or I'd have the updated league table in there.


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 1, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 2-0
 Newcastle v Spurs 0-2
 Bournemouth v Cardiff 1-0
 Fulham v  Crystal Palace 3-1
 Huddersfield v Chelsea 1-1
 Watford v Brighton 0-0
 Wolves v  Everton 2-0
 Liverpool v West Ham 3-1
 Southampton v Burnley 1-1
 Arsenal v Man  City 1-2


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 3-0
Newcastle v Spurs 1-1
Bournemouth v Cardiff 2-1
Fulham v Crystal Palace 1-2
Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-1
Watford v Brighton 2-0
Wolves v Everton 0-0
Liverpool v West Ham 2-0
Southampton v Burnley 0-1
Arsenal v Man City 2-2


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 1-1
Newcastle v Spurs 0-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff 1-0
Fulham v Crystal Palace 1-2
Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-3
Watford v Brighton 2-1
Wolves v Everton 0-2
Liverpool v West Ham 3-2
Southampton v Burnley 0-1
Arsenal v Man City 1-2

Interesting that I'm the only one to pick an Everton win so far. Three predictions that Wolves will beat us 2-0 is interesting to say the least.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 1, 2018)

Why not create a league here: https://predictor.talksport.com/public/#/home

In fact, i have just done it. Invite to the league code is : ftr4h


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2018)

Rooter said:



			Why not create a league here: https://predictor.talksport.com/public/#/home

In fact, i have just done it. Invite to the league code is : ftr4h
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Looks good


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2018)

Rooter said:



			Why not create a league here: https://predictor.talksport.com/public/#/home

In fact, i have just done it. Invite to the league code is : ftr4h
		
Click to expand...

I find that people generally forget to go and enter things like that when it's on an external site. On here people will see it each week when they are on the forum.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2018)

Don't think Orikoru wanted to use an online league because people forget. If one was going to be used - Super 6 looks better.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 1, 2018)

If Orikoru is happy to continue on here then people have a choice, do one of them or do both.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			If Orikoru is happy to continue on here then people have a choice, do one of them or do both.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!  People can enter Rooter's one if they like, I'll keep this going for those who want to play on the forum though. :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 1, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Don't think Orikoru wanted to use an online league because people forget. If one was going to be used - Super 6 looks better.
		
Click to expand...

Super 6 is free and you do have a chance to win some cash, though I do tend to forget to do it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 1, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I dunno about posting a new thread every week. I was just going to bump this each Tuesday say, when I post the results from the weekend plus the new fixtures. It is a bit of a shame that you can't edit the first post on topics on this forum though, or I'd have the updated league table in there.
		
Click to expand...

Good man, but you have to understand you are dealing with Nottinghamshires village idiot, so you will have to bear with me &#128514;


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 1, 2018)

I'll have a bash at this, thanks to Orikoru for organising it. 

just a thought though, theres a free site called predict addict that you could use too.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 2, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Don't think Orikoru wanted to use an online league because people forget. If one was going to be used - Super 6 looks better.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, the admin required every week will become a ball ache hence i suggested an online one where the system does the hard work!

Super6 is great, i play it every week. Only ever 6 games (obviously!) but great fun, if someone sets a league up i'll join! And you can win monies!!! And its free!


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2018)

Man Utd  v Leicester 3-1
 Newcastle  v Spurs  1-2
 Bournemouth  v Cardiff 0-0 
Fulham  v  Crystal Palace 2-2
 Huddersfield  v Chelsea 1-1
 Watford  v Brighton 0-2
 Wolves  v  Everton 1-2
 Liverpool  v West Ham 4-0
 Southampton  v Burnley 2-3
 Arsenal  v Man  City 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

Rooter said:



			No worries, the admin required every week will become a ball ache hence i suggested an online one where the system does the hard work!

Super6 is great, i play it every week. Only ever 6 games (obviously!) but great fun, if someone sets a league up i'll join! And you can win monies!!! And its free!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, it shouldn't be too bad, I've entered people's predictions into a spreadsheet so I can just breeze through and tot up the scores once we have the results. The truth is; 1. I have a pretty slow-paced office job with plenty of opportunities to grab a few minutes doing other things (hence being on here), and 2. I'm sad and actually enjoy setting up spreadsheets for time-wasting activities. :lol:

Feel free to set up any additional external games and post them here if you want though.


----------



## GregKael (Aug 2, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 1-0
Newcastle v Spurs 1-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff 2-1 
Fulham v Crystal Palace 1-1
Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2
Watford v Brighton 2-1
Wolves v Everton 0-2
Liverpool v West Ham 3-1
Southampton v Burnley 2-2
Arsenal v Man City 1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

Bumping this in case anyone else wants to enter. Deadline Friday at 18:00!


----------



## GG26 (Aug 8, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 1-3
Newcastle v Spurs 0-3
Bournemouth v Cardiff 1-0 
Fulham v Crystal Palace 1-1
Huddersfield v Chelsea 2-2
Watford v Brighton 1-2
Wolves v Everton 1-1
Liverpool v West Ham 5-0
Southampton v Burnley 1-2
Arsenal v Man City 0-4


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 8, 2018)

Go on then I'll give it a go......

Man Utd v Leicester 1-1
Newcastle v Spurs 0-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff 0-0 
Fulham v Crystal Palace 2-1
Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2
Watford v Brighton 2-1
Wolves v Everton 2-1
Liverpool v West Ham 2-0
Southampton v Burnley 0-0
Arsenal v Man City 1-3


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 10, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester         2-0
Newcastle v Spurs           1-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff     3-0
Fulham v Crystal Palace   1-2
Huddersfield v Chelsea    0-3
Watford v Brighton         2-0
Wolves v Everton           1-2
Liverpool v West Ham     3-1
Southampton v Burnley  0-0
Arsenal v Man City         2-2


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 10, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 2-1
Newcastle v Spurs 1-1
Bournemouth v Cardiff 2-0
Fulham v Crystal Palace 1-2
Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2
Watford v Brighton 2-0
Wolves v Everton 1-1
Liverpool v West Ham 3-0
Southampton v Burnley 1-0
Arsenal v Man City 1-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 10, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 3-1
Newcastle v Spurs 0-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff 2-1
Fulham v Crystal Palace 3-1
Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-3
Watford v Brighton 1-1
Wolves v Everton 1-2
Liverpool v West Ham 4-0
Southampton v Burnley 2-0
Arsenal v Man City 1-3


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 10, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 1-0
Newcastle v Spurs 1-1
Bournemouth v Cardiff 2-1
Fulham v Crystal Palace 2-2
Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2
Watford v Brighton 1-1
Wolves v Everton 1-1
Liverpool v West Ham 2-0
Southampton v Burnley 2-1
Arsenal v Man City 2-2


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 10, 2018)

Any chance I can have a late entry?


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 10, 2018)

Chancing my arm for a late entry...:whoo:

Man Utd v Leicester      2-1
Newcastle v Spurs     2-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff    0-0
Fulham v Crystal Palace   2-0
Huddersfield v Chelsea   1-4
Watford v Brighton  1-1
Wolves v Everton  1-3
Liverpool v West Ham 0-2
Southampton v Burnley   1-2
Arsenal v Man City 1-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 10, 2018)

There was a typo in my predictions. Obviously I meant 2-1 to Man Utd not 1-1.

It's certain that there were other typos as well and I will let you know what they were after the rest of the weekend games.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Any chance I can have a late entry?
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this. I'll let you predict the remaining nine games if you do them at least two hours before the kick offs.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

Farneyman said:



			Chancing my arm for a late entry...:whoo:

Man Utd v Leicester      2-1
Newcastle v Spurs     2-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff    0-0
Fulham v Crystal Palace   2-0
Huddersfield v Chelsea   1-4
Watford v Brighton  1-1
Wolves v Everton  1-3
Liverpool v West Ham 0-2
Southampton v Burnley   1-2
Arsenal v Man City 1-3
		
Click to expand...

Sadly too late on the United one, unlucky as you got it right as well. I'll accept the others.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 11, 2018)

Missed this will have a go at other 9 this weekend


Newcastle v Spurs 1-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff 1-1
Fulham v Crystal Palace 0-0
Huddersfield v Chelsea 1-2
Watford v Brighton 2-1
Wolves v Everton 2-2
Liverpool v West Ham 3-1
Southampton v Burnley 1-1
Arsenal v Man City 2-3


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2018)

So it turns out people called Steve are good at predictions. People called Orikoru are not. 

Week 1 Standings


[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]    *Name*    [/TD]
[TD]    *Points*    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    MegaSteve    [/TD]
[TD]    16    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    SteveW86    [/TD]
[TD]    14    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    pauldj42    [/TD]
[TD]    11    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Crazyface    [/TD]
[TD]    11    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    NWJocko    [/TD]
[TD]    11    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Paperboy    [/TD]
[TD]    10    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    GregKael    [/TD]
[TD]    10    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Papas1982    [/TD]
[TD]    10    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    jobr1850    [/TD]
[TD]    9    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Jates12    [/TD]
[TD]    9    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Piece    [/TD]
[TD]    9    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Dan2501    [/TD]
[TD]    9    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    HomerJSimpson    [/TD]
[TD]    8    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Slime    [/TD]
[TD]    8    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Dando    [/TD]
[TD]    8    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    ColchesterFC    [/TD]
[TD]    8    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Tashyboy    [/TD]
[TD]    7    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    anotherdouble    [/TD]
[TD]    6    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    nickjdavis    [/TD]
[TD]    6    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    drewster    [/TD]
[TD]    5    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Orikoru    [/TD]
[TD]    5    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Fish    [/TD]
[TD]    5    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    GG26    [/TD]
[TD]    5    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Bazzatron    [/TD]
[TD]    5    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Farneyman    [/TD]
[TD]    2    [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2018)

Week 2 Predictions
Cardiff v Newcastle
Everton v Southampton
Leicester v Wolves
Tottenham v Fulham
West Ham v Bournemouth
Chelsea v Arsenal
Burnley v Watford
Man City v Huddersfield
Brighton v Man Utd
Crystal Palace v Liverpool

Deadline is Saturday 18th at 11am. (As with last week, late entries on remaining games will be accepted if more than an hour before kick-off.)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 13, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle 0-1
Everton v Southampton 3-0
Leicester v Wolves 1-1
Tottenham v Fulham 4-1
West Ham v Bournemouth 2-1
Chelsea v Arsenal 2-0
Burnley v Watford 1-1
Man City v Huddersfield 4-0
Brighton v Man Utd 1-3
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 8-0


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 13, 2018)

Week 2 Predictions
Cardiff v Newcastle.  1-1
Everton v Southampton. 2-1
Leicester v Wolves. 1-1
Tottenham v Fulham 3-0
West Ham v Bournemouth  1-2
Chelsea v Arsenal. 2-2
Burnley v Watford 1-1
Man City v Huddersfield 4-0
Brighton v Man Utd. 1-2
Crystal Palace v Liverpool. 1-3


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle 1-0
Everton v Southampton 2-0
Leicester v Wolves 2-1
Tottenham v Fulham 3-0
West Ham v Bournemouth 1-1
Chelsea v Arsenal 2-0
Burnley v Watford 1-0
Man City v Huddersfield 2-0
Brighton v Man Utd 0-1
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Crystal Palace v Liverpool 8-0
		
Click to expand...

What's happening here? Did you type that score the wrong way round by mistake?


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 13, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle - 0-1
Everton v Southampton - 2-0
Leicester v Wolves - 1-1
Tottenham v Fulham - 3-0
West Ham v Bournemouth - 1-1
Chelsea v Arsenal - 2-1
Burnley v Watford - 1-2
Man City v Huddersfield - 5-0
Brighton v Man Utd - 1-3
Crystal Palace v Liverpool - 1-3


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What's happening here? Did you type that score the wrong way round by mistake?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, thatâ€™s my prediction


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 13, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle - 0-2
Everton v Southampton - 1-1
Leicester v Wolves - 2-1
Tottenham v Fulham - 2-0
West Ham v Bournemouth - 1-2
Chelsea v Arsenal - 2-0
Burnley v Watford - 2-1
Man City v Huddersfield - 3-0
Brighton v Man Utd - 1-2
Crystal Palace v Liverpool - 1-3


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle 0-2
Everton v Southampton 2-0
Leicester v Wolves 1-1
Tottenham v Fulham 2-1
West Ham v Bournemouth 1-1
Chelsea v Arsenal 2-1
Burnley v Watford 1-1
Man City v Huddersfield 5-0
Brighton v Man Utd 0-3
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle 2-1
Everton v Southampton 2-0
Leicester v Wolves 0-0
Tottenham v Fulham 3-0
West Ham v Bournemouth 2-0
Chelsea v Arsenal 1-0
Burnley v Watford 1-1
Man City v Huddersfield 4-0
Brighton v Man Utd 0-2
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 13, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle 0-2
Everton v Southampton 2-0
Leicester v Wolves 1-2
Tottenham v Fulham 3-1
West Ham v Bournemouth 2-1
Chelsea v Arsenal 1-1
Burnley v Watford 1-0
Man City v Huddersfield 4-0
Brighton v Man Utd 0-2
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 13, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle 1-2
Everton v Southampton 2-1
Leicester v Wolves 1-1
Tottenham v Fulham 2-1
West Ham v Bournemouth 1-1
Chelsea v Arsenal 2-1
Burnley v Watford 1-0
Man City v Huddersfield 3-0
Brighton v Man Utd 0-2
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 1-2


----------



## GregKael (Aug 13, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle 0-2
Everton v Southampton 1-1
Leicester v Wolves 1-2
Tottenham v Fulham 3-0
West Ham v Bournemouth 1-1
Chelsea v Arsenal 3-0
Burnley v Watford 0-2
Man City v Huddersfield 4-0
Brighton v Man Utd 0-2
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 2-5


----------



## kmdmr1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle 1-2
Everton v Southampton 2-1
Leicester v Wolves 1-2
Tottenham v Fulham 2-0
West Ham v Bournemouth 1-1
Chelsea v Arsenal 3-0
Burnley v Watford 2-2
Man City v Huddersfield 4-0
Brighton v Man Utd 0-2
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 13, 2018)

Week 2 Predictions

Cardiff v Newcastle 0-2
Everton v Southampton 2-0
Leicester v Wolves 1-1
Tottenham v Fulham 2-1
West Ham v Bournemouth 1-1
Chelsea v Arsenal 2-0
Burnley v Watford 0-0
Man City v Huddersfield 4-0
Brighton v Man Utd 0-2
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2018)

Cardiff 0-1 Newcastle
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester 2-2 Wolves
Tottenham 2-0 Fulham
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-0 Watford
Man City 4-0 Huddersfield
Brighton 0-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 16, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle   1-2
Everton v Southampton   2-0
Leicester v Wolves   2-0
Tottenham v Fulham   3-0
West Ham v Bournemouth   2-1
Chelsea v Arsenal   3-1
Burnley v Watford   1-1
Man City v Huddersfield   3-0
Brighton v Man Utd   0-1
Crystal Palace v Liverpool   1-3


----------



## Dando (Aug 16, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle  0-2
 Everton v Southampton   2-0
 Leicester v Wolves   2-0
 Tottenham v Fulham 3-1
 West Ham v Bournemouth 1-2
 Chelsea  v Arsenal  0-0
 Burnley v Watford   2-2
 Man City v Huddersfield    3-0
 Brighton v Man Utd 1 0-1
 Crystal Palace v Liverpool   1-4


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2018)

Just bumping this up as the deadline is tomorrow morning (11am) and 11 of last week's players are still yet to submit this week's predictions. :thup:


----------



## Piece (Aug 17, 2018)

Cardiff v Newcastle  1-2
Everton v Southampton   2-0
Leicester v Wolves  0-1
Tottenham v Fulham 2-1
West Ham v Bournemouth 1-1
Chelsea  v Arsenal  1-1
Burnley v Watford   0-1
Man City v Huddersfield  4-1
Brighton v Man Utd 0-0
Crystal Palace v Liverpool  1-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 18, 2018)

Bugger, missed the early kick off. Am outside of 2 hours of the 3pm's though....

Everton v Southampton 1-1
Leicester v Wolves 2-1
Tottenham v Fulham 3-0
West Ham v Bournemouth 2-1
Chelsea v Arsenal 3-1
Burnley v Watford 1-0
Man City v Huddersfield 4-0
Brighton v Man Utd 0-2
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## User2021 (Aug 18, 2018)

Bit late

Cardiff v Newcastle 1-1
Everton v Southampton 2-0
Leicester v Wolves 1-1
Tottenham v Fulham 2-0
West Ham v Bournemouth 1-1
Chelsea v Arsenal 2-1
Burnley v Watford 1-1
Man City v Huddersfield 3-0
Brighton v Man Utd 0-2
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 19, 2018)

Balls... I missed yesterday's games as I'm in Croatia... Is it OK for me to throw in my predictions for the remaining 4 games of this weekends fixtures?...

Burnley 1 Watford 0
Man City 5 Huddersfield 0
Brighton 0 ManUtd 2
Palace 1 Liverpool 4


----------



## GG26 (Aug 19, 2018)

In time for one game this week:

Crystal Palace 2 Liverpool 2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			Balls... I missed yesterday's games as I'm in Croatia... Is it OK for me to throw in my predictions for the remaining 4 games of this weekends fixtures?...

Burnley 1 Watford 0
Man City 5 Huddersfield 0
Brighton 0 ManUtd 2
Palace 1 Liverpool 4
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've accepted them. :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I've accepted them. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Never mind that you lazy sod. Get the latest tables up and stop faffing about on other posts. You have responsibilities now. &#128077;&#128513;


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2018)

GG26 said:



			In time for one game this week:

Crystal Palace 2 Liverpool 2
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Never mind that you lazy sod. Get the latest tables up and stop faffing about on other posts. You have responsibilities now. &#62541;&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Probably would have been a waste of time doing the results before the last match had even been played.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2018)

Table after two weeks:

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]    *Name*    [/TD]
[TD]    *Points*    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    MegaSteve    [/TD]
[TD]    24    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Dando    [/TD]
[TD]    20    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Paperboy    [/TD]
[TD]    18    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    anotherdouble    [/TD]
[TD]    16    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    pauldj42    [/TD]
[TD]    15    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    GregKael    [/TD]
[TD]    15    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Papas1982    [/TD]
[TD]    15    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Jates12    [/TD]
[TD]    15    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Dan2501    [/TD]
[TD]    15    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    SteveW86    [/TD]
[TD]    14    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    jobr1850    [/TD]
[TD]    14    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Tashyboy    [/TD]
[TD]    14    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Piece    [/TD]
[TD]    13    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    HomerJSimpson    [/TD]
[TD]    13    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Slime    [/TD]
[TD]    13    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    ColchesterFC    [/TD]
[TD]    13    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Bazzatron    [/TD]
[TD]    13    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Crazyface    [/TD]
[TD]    11    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    NWJocko    [/TD]
[TD]    11    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Orikoru    [/TD]
[TD]    10    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    nickjdavis    [/TD]
[TD]    8    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    kmdmr1    [/TD]
[TD]    7    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    drewster    [/TD]
[TD]    5    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Fish    [/TD]
[TD]    5    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    GG26    [/TD]
[TD]    5    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Farneyman    [/TD]
[TD]    2    [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


MegaSteve stays at the top. This week's high score of 12 points rockets Dando up to second.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2018)

Week 3 Fixtures
Wolves v Man City
Arsenal v West Ham
Bournemouth v Everton
Huddersfield v Cardiff
Southampton v Leicester
Liverpool v Brighton
Watford v Palace
Fulham v Burnley
Newcastle v Chelsea
Man Utd v Spurs


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2018)

Wolves v Man City 1-3
Arsenal v West Ham 2-1
Bournemouth v Everton 1-1
Huddersfield v Cardiff 2-1
Southampton v Leicester 0-1
Liverpool v Brighton 2-1
Watford v Palace 2-2
Fulham v Burnley 1-2
Newcastle v Chelsea 1-2
Man Utd v Spurs                         2-1


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2018)

Wolves v Man City 0-2
Arsenal v West Ham 1-2
Bournemouth v Everton 0-3
Huddersfield v Cardiff 2-0
Southampton v Leicester 1-1
Liverpool v Brighton 0-5
Watford v Palace 2-2
Fulham v Burnley 2-1
Newcastle v Chelsea 0-3
Man Utd v Spurs 1-0


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 21, 2018)

Wolves v Man City 1-2
Arsenal v West Ham 2-0
Bournemouth v Everton 2-2
Huddersfield v Cardiff 1-0
Southampton v Leicester 1-1
Liverpool v Brighton 3-0
Watford v Palace 2-1
Fulham v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Chelsea 1-3
Man Utd v Spurs 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Liverpool v Brighton 0-5
		
Click to expand...

I admire anyone who's willing to sacrifice points in the name of banter. :lol:

Wolves 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 2-1 Cardiff
Southampton 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Brighton
Watford 1-1 Palace
Fulham 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-1 Spurs


----------



## Piece (Aug 21, 2018)

Wolves v Man City 0-3
Arsenal v West Ham 2-1
Bournemouth v Everton 2-2
Huddersfield v Cardiff 0-0
Southampton v Leicester 1-1
Liverpool v Brighton 3-0
Watford v Palace 2-0
Fulham v Burnley 1-0
Newcastle v Chelsea 1-1
Man Utd v Spurs 1-1


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I admire anyone who's willing to sacrifice points in the name of banter. :lol:

Wolves 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 2-1 Cardiff
Southampton 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Brighton
Watford 1-1 Palace
Fulham 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-1 Spurs
		
Click to expand...

We can only dream


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2018)

Wolves v Man City 0-3
Arsenal v West Ham 2-1
Bournemouth v Everton 0-2
Huddersfield v Cardiff 1-1
Southampton v Leicester 0-2
Liverpool v Brighton 3-0
Watford v Palace 0-1
Fulham v Burnley 0-1
Newcastle v Chelsea 1-3
Man Utd v Spurs 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 21, 2018)

Week 3 Fixtures

Wolves v Man City  1 - 3
Arsenal v West Ham 2 - 0
Bournemouth v Everton  2 - 1
Huddersfield v Cardiff 2 - 1
Southampton v Leicester  1 - 1
Liverpool v Brighton 3 - 0
Watford v Palace  2 - 2
Fulham v Burnley  1 - 1
Newcastle v Chelsea 1 - 2
Man Utd v Spurs 1 - 3


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



Week 3 Fixtures
Wolves v Man City 1-3
Arsenal v West Ham 2-1
Bournemouth v Everton 0-2
Huddersfield v Cardiff 1-1
Southampton v Leicester 0-1
Liverpool v Brighton 3-1
Watford v Palace 2-2
Fulham v Burnley
Newcastle v Chelsea1-3
Man Utd v Spurs 1-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 21, 2018)

Week 3 Fixtures
Wolves v Man City.   1-3
Arsenal v West Ham 2-1
Bournemouth v Everton. 1-1
Huddersfield v Cardiff. 2-1
Southampton v Leicester 1-1
Liverpool v Brighton. 3-0
Watford v Palace. 0-1
Fulham v Burnley. 1-1
Newcastle v Chelsea. 1-2
Man Utd v Spurs. 1-2


----------



## GregKael (Aug 22, 2018)

Week 3

Wolves v Man City 0-4
Arsenal v West Ham 4-1
Bournemouth v Everton 2-2
Huddersfield v Cardiff 2-0
Southampton v Leicester 1-1
Liverpool v Brighton 4-1
Watford v Palace 1-1
Fulham v Burnley 1-0
Newcastle v Chelsea 1-3
Man Utd v Spurs 1-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 22, 2018)

Wolves v Man City 1-4
Arsenal v West Ham 3-1
Bournemouth v Everton 1-3
Huddersfield v Cardiff 1-1
Southampton v Leicester 2-1
Liverpool v Brighton 4-0
Watford v Palace 1-2
Fulham v Burnley 1-0
Newcastle v Chelsea 0-3
Man Utd v Spurs 2-2


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 22, 2018)

Wolves v Man City 0 - 2
Arsenal v West Ham 3 - 0
Bournemouth v Everton 1 - 1
Huddersfield v Cardiff 1 - 2
Southampton v Leicester 1 - 1
Liverpool v Brighton 2 - 0
Watford v Palace 2 -1
Fulham v Burnley 1 -2
Newcastle v Chelsea 0 - 1
Man Utd v Spurs 0 - 1


Sorry missed last weeks.  Have we a table yet?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Table after two weeks:

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]    *Name*    [/TD]
[TD]    *Points*    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    MegaSteve    [/TD]
[TD]    24    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Dando    [/TD]
[TD]    20    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Paperboy    [/TD]
[TD]    18    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    anotherdouble    [/TD]
[TD]    16    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    pauldj42    [/TD]
[TD]    15    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    GregKael    [/TD]
[TD]    15    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Papas1982    [/TD]
[TD]    15    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Jates12    [/TD]
[TD]    15    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Dan2501    [/TD]
[TD]    15    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    SteveW86    [/TD]
[TD]    14    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    jobr1850    [/TD]
[TD]    14    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Tashyboy    [/TD]
[TD]    14    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Piece    [/TD]
[TD]    13    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    HomerJSimpson    [/TD]
[TD]    13    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Slime    [/TD]
[TD]    13    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    ColchesterFC    [/TD]
[TD]    13    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Bazzatron    [/TD]
[TD]    13    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Crazyface    [/TD]
[TD]    11    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    NWJocko    [/TD]
[TD]    11    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Orikoru    [/TD]
[TD]    10    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    nickjdavis    [/TD]
[TD]    8    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    kmdmr1    [/TD]
[TD]    7    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    drewster    [/TD]
[TD]    5    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Fish    [/TD]
[TD]    5    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    GG26    [/TD]
[TD]    5    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Farneyman    [/TD]
[TD]    2    [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


MegaSteve stays at the top. This week's high score of 12 points rockets Dando up to second.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh, not bad on only one week. :thup:


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



Week 3 Fixtures
Wolves v Man City 1-3
Arsenal v West Ham 2-1
Bournemouth v Everton 0-2
Huddersfield v Cardiff 1-1
Southampton v Leicester 0-1
Liverpool v Brighton 3-1
Watford v Palace 2-2
*Fulham v Burnley*
Newcastle v Chelsea1-3
Man Utd v Spurs 1-1
		
Click to expand...

You missed one out.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 22, 2018)

Wolves v Man City - 1-3
Arsenal v West Ham - 2-1
Bournemouth v Everton - 2-2
Huddersfield v Cardiff - 1-0
Southampton v Leicester - 1-2
Liverpool v Brighton - 3-0
Watford v Palace - 2-0
Fulham v Burnley - 0-0
Newcastle v Chelsea - 0-3
Man Utd v Spurs - 0-2


----------



## User2021 (Aug 22, 2018)

Wolves v Man City - 2-3
Arsenal v West Ham - 2-1
Bournemouth v Everton - 1-2
Huddersfield v Cardiff - 2-1
Southampton v Leicester - 2-2
Liverpool v Brighton - 4-1
Watford v Palace - 2-1
Fulham v Burnley - 1-1
Newcastle v Chelsea - 1-2
Man Utd v Spurs - 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2018)

Wolves v Man City 0-3
Arsenal v West Ham 2-0
Bournemouth v Everton 1-1
Huddersfield v Cardiff 1-1
Southampton v Leicester 0-0
Liverpool v Brighton 3-1
Watford v Palace 1-2
Fulham v Burnley 2-1
Newcastle v Chelsea 0-2
Man Utd v Spurs 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 22, 2018)

Week 3 Fixtures
Wolves v Man City 0-5
Arsenal v West Ham 3-0
Bournemouth v Everton 1-2
Huddersfield v Cardiff 0-0
Southampton v Leicester1-2
Liverpool v Brighton 4-1
Watford v Palace 2-0
Fulham v Burnley 0-0
Newcastle v Chelsea 1-3
Man Utd v Spurs 0-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 23, 2018)

Wolves v Man City - 0-3
Arsenal v West Ham - 2-0
Bournemouth v Everton - 2-1
Huddersfield v Cardiff - 1-0
Southampton v Leicester - 0-1
Liverpool v Brighton - 2-0
Watford v Palace - 2-1
Fulham v Burnley - 1-0
Newcastle v Chelsea - 1-3
Man Utd v Spurs - 2-2


----------



## GG26 (Aug 24, 2018)

Wolves v Man City 1-2
Arsenal v West Ham 1-1
Bournemouth v Everton 1-1
Huddersfield v Cardiff 3-1
Southampton v Leicester 1-2
Liverpool v Brighton 5-1
Watford v Palace 1-0
Fulham v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Chelsea 2-2
Man Utd v Spurs 1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2018)

With the deadline for the first game 11am tomorrow, our league leader and 2nd place are still yet to post their predictions.   Giving us a chance to catch up?


----------



## Dando (Aug 24, 2018)

Wolves v Man City 0-4
Arsenal v West Ham 1-2
Bournemouth v Everton 2-1
Huddersfield v Cardiff 1-1
Southampton v Leicester 2-2
Liverpool v Brighton 3-1
Watford v Palace 1-2
Fulham v Burnley 0-0
Newcastle v Chelsea 1-0
Man Utd v Spurs 2-2​


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 25, 2018)

Wolves v Man City   1-4
Arsenal v West Ham   3-1
Bournemouth v Everton   1-1
Huddersfield v Cardiff   1-1
Southampton v Leicester  1-2
Liverpool v Brighton   3-0
Watford v Palace   2-1
Fulham v Burnley   0-0
Newcastle v Chelsea   1-2
Man Utd v Spurs   0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2018)

Standings after week 3.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]    *Name*    [/TD]
[TD]    *Points*    [/TD]
[TD]    Games Predicted    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    MegaSteve    [/TD]
[TD]*    40    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Jates12    [/TD]
[TD]*    26    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Paperboy    [/TD]
[TD]*    24    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    ColchesterFC    [/TD]
[TD]*    24    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    anotherdouble    [/TD]
[TD]*    23    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    GregKael    [/TD]
[TD]*    23    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Piece    [/TD]
[TD]*    23    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Bazzatron    [/TD]
[TD]*    23    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Papas1982    [/TD]
[TD]*    22    *[/TD]
[TD]    29    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    jobr1850    [/TD]
[TD]*    22    *[/TD]
[TD]    29    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Dando    [/TD]
[TD]*    22    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Dan2501    [/TD]
[TD]*    21    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Slime    [/TD]
[TD]*    20    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Crazyface    [/TD]
[TD]*    19    *[/TD]
[TD]    20    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Tashyboy    [/TD]
[TD]*    19    *[/TD]
[TD]    29    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    HomerJSimpson    [/TD]
[TD]*    19    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Orikoru    [/TD]
[TD]*    18    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    pauldj42    [/TD]
[TD]*    17    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    nickjdavis    [/TD]
[TD]*    16    *[/TD]
[TD]    24    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    SteveW86    [/TD]
[TD]*    14    *[/TD]
[TD]    10    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    GG26    [/TD]
[TD]*    13    *[/TD]
[TD]    20    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    NWJocko    [/TD]
[TD]*    11    *[/TD]
[TD]    9    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    kmdmr1    [/TD]
[TD]*    7    *[/TD]
[TD]    10    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    drewster    [/TD]
[TD]*    5    *[/TD]
[TD]    10    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Fish    [/TD]
[TD]*    5    *[/TD]
[TD]    10    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Farneyman    [/TD]
[TD]*    2    *[/TD]
[TD]    9    [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


So I figure we shut this down and just award it to Steve now? :rofl:


----------



## Piece (Aug 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Standings after week 3.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]    *Name*    [/TD]
[TD]    *Points*    [/TD]
[TD]    Games Predicted    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    MegaSteve    [/TD]
[TD]*    40    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]    Jates12    [/TD]
[TD]*    26    *[/TD]
[TD]    30    [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


So I figure we shut this down and just award it to Steve now? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Are you City in disguise? :rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2018)

Week 4 Fixtures

Leicester v Liverpool
Brighton v Fulham
Chelsea v Bournemouth
Palace v Southampton
Everton v Huddersfield
West Ham v Wolves
Man City v Newcastle
Cardiff v Arsenal
Burnley v Man Utd
Watford v Tottenham


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 28, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 5-0
Brighton v Fulham 1-2
Chelsea v Bournemouth 3-0
Palace v Southampton 2-0
Everton v Huddersfield 3-1
West Ham v Wolves 1-0
Man City v Newcastle 4-0 
Cardiff v Arsenal 1-1
Burnley v Man Utd 0-2
Watford v Tottenham 2-3


----------



## Piece (Aug 28, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 1-1
Brighton v Fulham 1-2
Chelsea v Bournemouth 2-1
Palace v Southampton 2-0
Everton v Huddersfield 1-0
West Ham v Wolves 2-2
Man City v Newcastle 4-1
Cardiff v Arsenal 0-1
Burnley v Man Utd 0-2
Watford v Tottenham 1-3


----------



## GregKael (Aug 28, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 1-3
Brighton v Fulham 2-1
Chelsea v Bournemouth 2-0
Palace v Southampton 2-1
Everton v Huddersfield 3-0
West Ham v Wolves 2-2
Man City v Newcastle 4-0
Cardiff v Arsenal 0-2
Burnley v Man Utd 0-2
Watford v Tottenham 2-2


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 28, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 1-2
Brighton v Fulham 0-0
Chelsea v Bournemouth 2-0
Palace v Southampton 1-1
Everton v Huddersfield 3-0
West Ham v Wolves 1-3
Man City v Newcastle 4-0
Cardiff v Arsenal 0-2
Burnley v Man Utd 0-1
Watford v Tottenham 0-2


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 28, 2018)

Week 4 Fixtures

Leicester v Liverpool  1 - 2
Brighton v Fulham  1 - 1
Chelsea v Bournemouth  2 - 1
Palace v Southampton  1 - 0
Everton v Huddersfield  2 - 1
West Ham v Wolves  1 - 2
Man City v Newcastle  3 - 0
Cardiff v Arsenal  1 - 2
Burnley v Man Utd  1 - 1
Watford v Tottenham  1 - 2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2018)

Leicester 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Palace 2-1 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Huddersfield
West Ham 1-2 Wolves
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 1-3 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 Man Utd
Watford 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 1-2
Brighton v Fulham 2-2
Chelsea v Bournemouth 3-2
Palace v Southampton 2-1
Everton v Huddersfield  0-0
West Ham v Wolves  1-3
Man City v Newcastle 3-0
Cardiff v Arsenal  0-2
Burnley v Man Utd  1-2
Watford v Tottenham                          1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 28, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 1-3
Brighton v Fulham 1-2
Chelsea v Bournemouth 3-1
Palace v Southampton 1-0
Everton v Huddersfield 0-0
West Ham v Wolves 1-2
Man City v Newcastle 4-1
Cardiff v Arsenal 0-3
Burnley v Man Utd 1-3
Watford v Tottenham 2-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 0-3
Brighton v Fulham 2-0
Chelsea v Bournemouth 3-0
Palace v Southampton 1-0
Everton v Huddersfield 1-0
West Ham v Wolves 1-1
Man City v Newcastle 2-0
Cardiff v Arsenal 1-1
Burnley v Man Utd 1-1
Watford v Tottenham 0-2


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 28, 2018)

Week 4 Fixtures

Leicester v Liverpool. 1-3
Brighton v Fulham.    2-2
Chelsea v Bournemouth 3-1
Palace v Southampton.  3-0
Everton v Huddersfield.  2-0
West Ham v Wolves.      1-2
Man City v Newcastle.   2-0
Cardiff v Arsenal.         1-3
Burnley v Man Utd.      1-1
Watford v Tottenham. 0-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 28, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 0- 2
Brighton v Fulham 1-2
Chelsea v Bournemouth3-1
Palace v Southampton 2-0
Everton v Huddersfield 2-0
West Ham v Wolves 1-2
Man City v Newcastle 4-0
Cardiff v Arsenal 0- 2
Burnley v Man Utd 1-2
Watford v Tottenham 1-2


----------



## User2021 (Aug 28, 2018)

Week 4 Fixtures

Leicester v Liverpool 1-2
Brighton v Fulham 2-1
Chelsea v Bournemouth 2-0
Palace v Southampton 1-0
Everton v Huddersfield 2-1
West Ham v Wolves 0-2
Man City v Newcastle 4-1
Cardiff v Arsenal 0-2
Burnley v Man Utd 1-1
Watford v Tottenham 1-2


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 30, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 0-2
Brighton v Fulham 1-1
Chelsea v Bournemouth 2-1
Palace v Southampton 2-1
Everton v Huddersfield 2-0
West Ham v Wolves 0-2
Man City v Newcastle 3-0
Cardiff v Arsenal 0-2
Burnley v Man Utd 1-3
Watford v Tottenham 1-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 30, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 0-3
Brighton v Fulham 1-2
Chelsea v Bournemouth 3-0
Palace v Southampton 0-1
Everton v Huddersfield 2-0
West Ham v Wolves 2-1
Man City v Newcastle 3-0
Cardiff v Arsenal 0-2
Burnley v Man Utd 0-2
Watford v Tottenham 0-2


----------



## GG26 (Aug 30, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 1-4
Brighton v Fulham 1-0
Chelsea v Bournemouth 2-1
Palace v Southampton 3-0
Everton v Huddersfield 1-1
West Ham v Wolves 1-2
Man City v Newcastle 3-0
Cardiff v Arsenal 1-2
Burnley v Man Utd 0-2
Watford v Tottenham 0-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 31, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool 1-2
 Brighton v Fulham 1-1
 Chelsea v Bournemouth 2-0
 Palace v Southampton 1-0
 Everton v Huddersfield 2-0
 West Ham v Wolves 1-0
 Man City v Newcastle 4-0
 Cardiff v Arsenal 0-2
 Burnley v Man Utd 1-2
 Watford v Tottenham 2-2


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 31, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool   1-2
Brighton v Fulham   1-1
Chelsea v Bournemouth   5-0
Palace v Southampton   2-0
Everton v Huddersfield   2-0
West Ham v Wolves   1-2
Man City v Newcastle   3-0
Cardiff v Arsenal   0-1
Burnley v Man Utd   0-2
Watford v Tottenham   1-2


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 31, 2018)

Leicester v Liverpool. 0-2
Brighton v Fulham. 1-1
Chelsea v Bournemouth 3-0
Palace v Southampton. 2-1
Everton v Huddersfield. 2-1
West Ham v Wolves. 1-2
Man City v Newcastle. 2-0
Cardiff v Arsenal. 0-2
Burnley v Man Utd. 1-1
Watford v Tottenham. 1-3


----------



## Dando (Sep 1, 2018)

Leicester  v Liverpool. 0-3
Brighton v Fulham. 2-1
Chelsea v Bournemouth 1-1
Palace v Southampton. 2-1
Everton v Huddersfield. 2-1
West Ham v Wolves. 0-2
Man City v Newcastle. 3-1
Cardiff v Arsenal. 0-1
Burnley v Man Utd. 1-1
Watford v Tottenham. 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2018)

(Given that tables no longer work since the new forum switchover, I can only apologise that the league table won't look as nice as before. On the upside, you can now edit old posts I think so I can put the current standings and fixtures in the opening post for easy access.)

After 4 weeks, the race for 2nd place is hotting up...

Week 4 Standings


```
Name         Points  Games Predicted
MegaSteve      51          40
Paperboy       32          40
GregKael       32          40
Dan2501        32          40
Slime          32          40
jobr1850       31          39
ColchesterFC   31          40
anotherdouble  31          40
Papas1982      30          39
Bazzatron      30          40
Piece          29          40
Orikoru        27          40
Jates12        26          30
nickjdavis     26          34
Dando          26          40
Tashyboy       25          39
GG26           24          30
HomerJSimpson  22          40
pauldj42       22          40
SteveW86       20          20
Crazyface      19          20
NWJocko        11           9
kmdmr1          7          10
drewster        5          10
Fish            5          10
Farneyman       2           9
```
International break now anyway so two weeks til the next prediction deadline.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2018)

*Week 5 Fixtures*
Spurs v Liverpool
Bournemouth v Leicester
Chelsea v Cardiff
Huddersfield v Palace
Man City v Fulham
Newcastle v Arsenal
Watford v Man Utd
Wolves v Burnley
Everton v West Ham
Southampton v Brighton

Deadline Sat 15th Sept 11:00.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 3, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool 5-0
Bournemouth v Leicester 2-1
Chelsea v Cardiff 4-0
Huddersfield v Palace 1-1
Man City v Fulham 3-1
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-0
Watford v Man Utd 1-2
Wolves v Burnley 3-1
Everton v West Ham 2-0
Southampton v Brighton 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 3, 2018)

]*Week 5 Fixtures*
Spurs v Liverpool. 1-1
Bournemouth v Leicester 1-0
Chelsea v Cardiff3-0
Huddersfield v Palace1-2
Man City v Fulham3-1
Newcastle v Arsenal1-1
Watford v Man 2-2
Wolves v Burnley2-0
Everton v West Ham 2-1
Southampton v Brighton1-1

Deadline Sat 15th Sept 11:00.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 3, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool.  2-2
Bournemouth v Leicester. 2-1
Chelsea v Cardiff.  4-0
Huddersfield v Palace. 1-1
Man City v Fulham  3-1
Newcastle v Arsenal. 1-1
Watford v Man Utd 1-1
Wolves v Burnley  2-1
Everton v West Ham 1-1
Southampton v Brighton 1-3


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool  2-1
Bournemouth v Leicester 2-1
Chelsea v Cardiff 3-1
Huddersfield v Palace 1-2
Man City v Fulham 3-1
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-1
Watford v Man Utd 1-2
Wolves v Burnley 3-1
Everton v West Ham 1-0
Southampton v Brighton 1-1

Subject to change before the deadline!
I only have one team failing to score at the moment.


----------



## User2021 (Sep 4, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool 2-1
Bournemouth v Leicester 2-2
Chelsea v Cardiff 3-0
Huddersfield v Palace 1-2
Man City v Fulham 4-2
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-1
Watford v Man Utd 2-1
Wolves v Burnley 2-0
Everton v West Ham 2-0
Southampton v Brighton 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2018)

Slime said:



			Spurs v Liverpool  2-1
Bournemouth v Leicester 2-1
Chelsea v Cardiff 3-1
Huddersfield v Palace 1-2
Man City v Fulham 3-1
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-1
Watford v Man Utd 1-2
Wolves v Burnley 3-1
Everton v West Ham 1-0
Southampton v Brighton 1-1

Subject to change before the deadline!
I only have one team failing to score at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

If you do change any scores can you quote yourself and repost rather than editing please? Because I chuck these into a spreadsheet so I won't have a clue if you've gone back and edited a post. Cheers.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 4, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool 1-3
Bournemouth v Leicester 0-2
Chelsea v Cardiff 2-0
Huddersfield v Palace 0-1
Man City v Fulham 2-0
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-2
Watford v Man Utd 0-1
Wolves v Burnley 1-0
Everton v West Ham 2-1
Southampton v Brighton 1-1


----------



## Piece (Sep 4, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool 1-1
Bournemouth v Leicester 1-2
Chelsea v Cardiff 3-1
Huddersfield v Palace 1-2
Man City v Fulham 2-0
Newcastle v Arsenal 2-1
Watford v Man Utd 3-2
Wolves v Burnley 1-1
Everton v West Ham 1-1
Southampton v Brighton 2-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			(Given that tables no longer work since the new forum switchover, I can only apologise that the league table won't look as nice as before. On the upside, you can now edit old posts I think so I can put the current standings and fixtures in the opening post for easy access.)

After 4 weeks, the race for 2nd place is hotting up...

Week 4 Standings


```
Name         Points  Games Predicted
MegaSteve      51          40
Paperboy       32          40
GregKael       32          40
Dan2501        32          40
Slime          32          40
jobr1850       31          39
ColchesterFC   31          40
anotherdouble  31          40
Papas1982      30          39
Bazzatron      30          40
Piece          29          40
Orikoru        27          40
Jates12        26          30
nickjdavis     26          34
Dando          26          40
Tashyboy       25          39
GG26           24          30
HomerJSimpson  22          40
pauldj42       22          40
SteveW86       20          20
Crazyface      19          20
NWJocko        11           9
kmdmr1          7          10
drewster        5          10
Fish            5          10
Farneyman       2           9
```
International break now anyway so two weeks til the next prediction deadline.
		
Click to expand...

Is it possible to add a top of the pops style column indicating how many places up/down the table folks have moved after each weeks fixtures ?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 4, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool 2-3
Bournemouth v Leicester 1-3
Chelsea v Cardiff 3-0
Huddersfield v Palace 0-0
Man City v Fulham 4-1
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-1
Watford v Man Utd 2-2
Wolves v Burnley 2-0
Everton v West Ham 2-1
Southampton v Brighton 1-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool 1-2
Bournemouth v Leicester 2-0
Chelsea v Cardiff 4-0
Huddersfield v Palace 1-1
Man City v Fulham 3-0
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-1
Watford v Man Utd 0-1
Wolves v Burnley 2-1
Everton v West Ham 2-0
Southampton v Brighton 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			Is it possible to add a top of the pops style column indicating how many places up/down the table folks have moved after each weeks fixtures ?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe.. I'll let you know in two weeks.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 7, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool   2-3
Bournemouth v Leicester   1-1
Chelsea v Cardiff   3-0
Huddersfield v Palace   1-3
Man City v Fulham   3-1
Newcastle v Arsenal   1-2
Watford v Man Utd   1-1
Wolves v Burnley   2-1
Everton v West Ham   2-0
Southampton v Brighton   1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2018)

Spurs 1-2 Liverpool
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff
Huddersfield 1-1 Palace
Man City 4-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Watford 1-1 Man Utd
Wolves 2-1 Burnley
Everton 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-0 Brighton


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 11, 2018)

Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
Chelsea 4-0 Cardiff
Huddersfield 0-1 Palace
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Watford 0-1 Man Utd
Wolves 2-0 Burnley
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Brighton


----------



## GregKael (Sep 12, 2018)

*Week 5 Fixtures*
Spurs v Liverpool 2-2
Bournemouth v Leicester 1-2
Chelsea v Cardiff 3-1
Huddersfield v Palace 0-2
Man City v Fulham 3-0
Newcastle v Arsenal 2-1
Watford v Man Utd 2-1
Wolves v Burnley 2-2
Everton v West Ham 2-0
Southampton v Brighton 0-1


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 12, 2018)

*Week 5 Fixtures*

Spurs v Liverpool 1 - 2
Bournemouth v Leicester 1 - 1
Chelsea v Cardiff 3 - 0
Huddersfield v Palace 1 - 2
Man City v Fulham 3 - 0
Newcastle v Arsenal 1 - 2
Watford v Man Utd 1 - 1
Wolves v Burnley 2 - 0
Everton v West Ham 2 - 1
Southampton v Brighton 2 - 1


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2018)

Deadline of 11:00 for Spurs Liverpool predictions tomorrow, 13:30 for the others.


----------



## Dando (Sep 13, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool 1-3
 Bournemouth v Leicester 2-1
 Chelsea v Cardiff 2 - 0
 Huddersfield v Palace 1 - 2
 Man City v Fulham 3 - 0
 Newcastle v Arsenal 2 - 2
 Watford v Man Utd 1 - 1
 Wolves v Burnley 3 - 0
 Everton v West Ham 2 - 1
 Southampton v Brighton 0-0


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 13, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool 2-1
Bournemouth v Leicester 1-2
Chelsea v Cardiff 4-0
Huddersfield v Palace 1-1
Man City v Fulham 3-1
Newcastle v Arsenal 0-2
Watford v Man Utd 2-2
Wolves v Burnley 2-1
Everton v West Ham 2-0
Southampton v Brighton 1-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 13, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool 1-1
Bournemouth v Leicester 2-1
Chelsea v Cardiff 3-0
Huddersfield v Palace 1-0
Man City v Fulham 3-1
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-2
Watford v Man Utd 1-1
Wolves v Burnley 1-0
Everton v West Ham 2-0
Southampton v Brighton 1-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool 1-3
Bournemouth v Leicester 1-1
Chelsea v Cardiff 3-0
Huddersfield v Palace 1-2
Man City v Fulham 4-0
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-3
Watford v Man Utd 1-3
Wolves v Burnley 1-0
Everton v West Ham 3-1
Southampton v Brighton 2-0


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 13, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool 1-2
Bournemouth v Leicester 1-1
Chelsea v Cardiff 3-0
Huddersfield v Palace 1-2
Man City v Fulham 3-0
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-3
Watford v Man Utd 0-2
Wolves v Burnley 2-1
Everton v West Ham 2-0
Southampton v Brighton 2-1


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 14, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool - 1-2
Bournemouth v Leicester - 1-1
Chelsea v Cardiff - 3-0
Huddersfield v Palace - 0-2
Man City v Fulham - 4-0
Newcastle v Arsenal - 0-2
Watford v Man Utd - 1-1
Wolves v Burnley - 2-1
Everton v West Ham - 0-1
Southampton v Brighton - 0-0


----------



## GG26 (Sep 15, 2018)

Spurs v Liverpool - 3-1
Bournemouth v Leicester - 1-1
Chelsea v Cardiff - 4-0
Huddersfield v Palace - 2-2
Man City v Fulham - 5-1
Newcastle v Arsenal - 2-1
Watford v Man Utd - 1-0
Wolves v Burnley - 2-0
Everton v West Ham - 0-1
Southampton v Brighton - 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

Standings after week 5!



```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve       60          9          50
-  Paperboy        44         12          50
^  Dan2501         43         11          50
^  Slime           41          9          50
^  Bazzatron       40         10          50
^  Papas1982       39          9          49
v  GregKael        37          5          50
^  Orikoru         37         10          50
^  Jates12         36         10          40
^  nickjdavis      36         10          44
v  ColchesterFC    36          5          50
v  jobr1850        35          4          49
v  anotherdouble   35          4          50
^  Dando           35          9          50
v  Piece           32          3          50
^  HomerJSimpson   32         10          50
^  pauldj42        32         10          50
^  SteveW86        31         11          30
v  Tashyboy        31          6          49
v  GG26            29          5          40
-  Crazyface       24          5          30
-  NWJocko         11                      9
-  kmdmr1           7                     10
-  drewster         5                     10
-  Fish             5                     10
-  Farneyman        2                      9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

*Week 6 Fixtures*
Fulham v Watford
Burnley v Bournemouth
Cardiff v Man City
Palace v Newcastle
Leicester v Huddersfield
Liverpool v Southampton
Man Utd v Wolves
Brighton v Tottenham
West Ham v Chelsea
Arsenal v Everton

Deadline: Saturday 22nd Sept 11:00am.


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 18, 2018)

Fulham v Watford - 1-2
Burnley v Bournemouth - 1-2
Cardiff v Man City - 0-5
Palace v Newcastle - 2-0
Leicester v Huddersfield - 1-0
Liverpool v Southampton - 2-0
Man Utd v Wolves - 2-0
Brighton v Tottenham - 1-3
West Ham v Chelsea - 0-3
Arsenal v Everton - 1-1


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

Fulham v Watford 2-2
Burnley v Bournemouth 0-1
Cardiff v Man City 0-3
Palace v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 1-0
Liverpool v Southampton 0-3
Man Utd v Wolves 2-1
Brighton v Tottenham 1-2
West Ham v Chelsea 3-2
Arsenal v Everton 2-0


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 18, 2018)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

Fulham v Watford  1 - 2
Burnley v Bournemouth  0 - 1
Cardiff v Man City  0 - 4
Palace v Newcastle  1 - 0
Leicester v Huddersfield  2 - 1
Liverpool v Southampton  3 - 0
Man Utd v Wolves  1 - 1
Brighton v Tottenham  1 - 2
West Ham v Chelsea  1 - 2
Arsenal v Everton  2 - 0


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

Fulham 2-3 Watford
Burnley 2-1 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-4 Man City
Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Huddersfield
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 0-2 Tottenham
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Everton


----------



## GregKael (Sep 18, 2018)

Fulham v Watford 1-2
Burnley v Bournemouth 0-2
Cardiff v Man City 0-4
Palace v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 2-0
Liverpool v Southampton 3-0
Man Utd v Wolves 2-1
Brighton v Tottenham 0-2
West Ham v Chelsea 0-2
Arsenal v Everton 2-0


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 18, 2018)

*Week 6 Fixtures*
Fulham v Watford 0-2
Burnley v Bournemouth  0-1
Cardiff v Man City 0-1
Palace v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 3-0
Liverpool v Southampton 4-0
Man Utd v Wolves 2-1
Brighton v Tottenham 2-2
West Ham v Chelsea 0-2
Arsenal v Everton 2-1


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 18, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Fulham v Watford 2-2
Burnley v Bournemouth 0-1
Cardiff v Man City 0-3
Palace v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 1-0
*Liverpool v Southampton 0-3*
Man Utd v Wolves 2-1
Brighton v Tottenham 1-2
*West Ham v Chelsea 3-2*
Arsenal v Everton 2-0
		
Click to expand...

Are you feeling alright this morning Paul? Ill have 20 quid with you that liverpool and chelsea win, you can have the draw and West Ham or Soton - tenner each game.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Are you feeling alright this morning Paul? Ill have 20 quid with you that liverpool and chelsea win, you can have the draw and West Ham or Soton - tenner each game.
		
Click to expand...

Every week he predicts a heavy defeat for Liverpool.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Are you feeling alright this morning Paul? Ill have 20 quid with you that liverpool and chelsea win, you can have the draw and West Ham or Soton - tenner each game.
		
Click to expand...

Feeling great mate, fun comp and hope Lpool get battered every week.
Chelsea game is a dodgy one for me, Chelsea are my dark horses for the PL, but West Ham have upset a few teams in the London Derbies in recent seasons and feel they might nick this one.


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 18, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Feeling great mate, fun comp and hope Lpool get battered every week.
Chelsea game is a dodgy one for me, Chelsea are my dark horses for the PL, but West Ham have upset a few teams in the London Derbies in recent seasons and feel they might nick this one.
		
Click to expand...

Haha i know you do mate, just messing. I dont think ive predicted an Everton win as of yet :L


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

Mark Lawrenson has now gone with LPool 90 games unbeaten on the BBC website, we can all dream


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Fulham v Watford 2-2
Burnley v Bournemouth 0-1
Cardiff v Man City 0-3
Palace v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 1-0
Liverpool v Southampton 0-3
Man Utd v Wolves 2-1
Brighton v Tottenham 1-2
*West Ham v Chelsea 3-2*
Arsenal v Everton 2-0
		
Click to expand...

Always knew you were my fav poster lol

Wouldnâ€™t surprise me.. although I fancy us to beat united next week more as they are just awful under Jose


----------



## Piece (Sep 18, 2018)

*Week 6 Fixtures*
Fulham v Watford 1-3
Burnley v Bournemouth 0-2
Cardiff v Man City 1-5
Palace v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 3-1
Liverpool v Southampton 3-0
Man Utd v Wolves 2-1
Brighton v Tottenham 1-2
West Ham v Chelsea 1-1
Arsenal v Everton 2-0


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 18, 2018)

*Week 6 Fixtures*
Fulham 2 v 1 Watford
Burnley 0 v 2 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0 v 3 Man City
Palace 2 v 1 Newcastle
Leicester 2 v 0 Huddersfield
Liverpool 2 v 0 Southampton
Man Utd 1 v 2 Wolves
Brighton 1 v 3 Tottenham
West Ham 0 v 2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2 v 1 Everton


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Always knew you were my fav poster lol

Wouldnâ€™t surprise me.. although I fancy us to beat united next week more as they are just awful under Jose
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d bet youâ€™d be gutted if Pellegrini got the same amount of trophies and to 2nd in the PL playing as awful as Jose


----------



## Slime (Sep 18, 2018)

Fulham v Watford  2-2
Burnley v Bournemouth 1-1
Cardiff v Man City 1-3
Palace v Newcastle 1-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 2-1
Liverpool v Southampton 2-0
Man Utd v Wolves 3-1
Brighton v Tottenham 2-1
West Ham v Chelsea 1-2
Arsenal v Everton 0-0

A couple ruled by heart, not head!


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 18, 2018)

Fulham v Watford.  2-1
Burnley v Bournemouth. 2-0
Cardiff v Man City. 0-4
Palace v Newcastle. 1-1
Leicester v Huddersfield. 2-0
Liverpool v Southampton. 2-1
Man Utd v Wolves. 1-1
Brighton v Tottenham. 1-1
West Ham v Chelsea. 2-3
Arsenal v Everton. 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 18, 2018)

*Week 6 Fixtures*
Fulham v Watford 1-1
Burnley v Bournemouth 1-2
Cardiff v Man City 0-5
Palace v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 2-0
Liverpool v Southampton 3-1
Man Utd v Wolves 2-2
Brighton v Tottenham 0-3
West Ham v Chelsea 0-2
Arsenal v Everton 1-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 18, 2018)

*Week 6 Fixtures*
Fulham v Watford 1-2
Burnley v Bournemouth1-2
Cardiff v Man City 1-7
Palace v Newcastle 2-0
Leicester v Huddersfield2-1
Liverpool v Southampton3-0
Man Utd v Wolves1-2
Brighton v Tottenham1-2
West Ham v Chelsea1-2
Arsenal v Everton2-1

Deadline: Saturday 22nd Sept 11:00am.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2018)

Disappointing result from Spurs who in my opinion didn't do enough once it was 1-1 to see it out and I agree with previous comments that a lack of investment is going to seriously impact any chance of CL progress this season. Liverpool started like a train and have got their rewards now. Great finish but they have to still be careful not to get picked off at set pieces and on the counter. That would be a great start if they can keep this going


----------



## Slime (Sep 18, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disappointing result from Spurs who in my opinion didn't do enough once it was 1-1 to see it out and I agree with previous comments that a lack of investment is going to seriously impact any chance of CL progress this season. Liverpool started like a train and have got their rewards now. Great finish but they have to still be careful not to get picked off at set pieces and on the counter. That would be a great start if they can keep this going
		
Click to expand...

Wrong thread, Homer.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 18, 2018)

Fulham v Watford 1-1
Burnley v Bournemouth 1-2
Cardiff v Man City 0-5
Palace v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 2-0
Liverpool v Southampton 3-1
Man Utd v Wolves 1-1
Brighton v Tottenham 1-3
West Ham v Chelsea 0-2
Arsenal v Everton


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Fulham v Watford 1-1
Burnley v Bournemouth 1-2
Cardiff v Man City 0-5
Palace v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 2-0
Liverpool v Southampton 3-1
Man Utd v Wolves 1-1
Brighton v Tottenham 1-3
West Ham v Chelsea 0-2
Arsenal v Everton
		
Click to expand...

You missed the last game @GG26


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2018)

Fulham v Watford 2-1
Burnley v Bournemouth 1-1
Cardiff v Man City 0-3
Palace v Newcastle 2-0
Leicester v Huddersfield 0-0
Liverpool v Southampton 4-0
Man Utd v Wolves 2-0
Brighton v Tottenham 1-1
West Ham v Chelsea 0-2
Arsenal v Everton 1-0


----------



## GG26 (Sep 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You missed the last game @GG26

Click to expand...

You can tell I am not an Arsenal fan ðŸ˜€   Put me down for 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

Bump - there's a good 6 or 7 regulars who haven't predicted yet. Including our glorious leader!


----------



## User2021 (Sep 21, 2018)

Fulham v Watford 1-2
Burnley v Bournemouth 2-2
Cardiff v Man City 1-3
Palace v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 1-0
Liverpool v Southampton 4-1
Man Utd v Wolves 2-0
Brighton v Tottenham 1-2
West Ham v Chelsea 0-2
Arsenal v Everton 2-1


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2018)

Fulham v Watford 1-3
 Burnley v Bournemouth 2-2
 Cardiff v Man City 0-4 
 Palace v Newcastle 1-2 
 Leicester v Huddersfield 1-3
 Liverpool v Southampton 4-0
 Man Utd v Wolves 1-2
 Brighton v Tottenham 2-1
 West Ham v Chelsea 1-3
 Arsenal v Everton 0-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 21, 2018)

Ori. Ave changed me City score from 0-3 to 7-1. Ave a bit of a good feeling Pep is having a rant and a rave at the moment. ðŸ˜³ðŸ‘


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Ori. Ave changed me City score from 0-3 to 7-1. Ave a bit of a good feeling Pep is having a rant and a rave at the moment. ðŸ˜³ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Bold, I'll give you that..


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Bold, I'll give you that..
		
Click to expand...

Cheers me man. ðŸ‘


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 21, 2018)

Fulham v Watford   1-2
Burnley v Bournemouth   0-0
Cardiff v Man City   0-4
Palace v Newcastle   1-0
Leicester v Huddersfield   2-0
Liverpool v Southampton   4-0
Man Utd v Wolves   3-1
Brighton v Tottenham   0-1
West Ham v Chelsea   1-3
Arsenal v Everton   2-1


----------



## Piece (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Bold, I'll give you that..
		
Click to expand...

That is bold. 7-1 to Cardiff...


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 21, 2018)

Fulham v Watford 1-2
Burnley v Bournemouth 1-0
Cardiff v Man City 0-4
Palace v Newcastle 1-0
Leicester v Huddersfield 0-0
Liverpool v Southampton 3-0
Man Utd v Wolves 1-0
Brighton v Tottenham 1-2
West Ham v Chelsea 1-3
Arsenal v Everton 2-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 21, 2018)

Fulham v Watford 1-1
 Burnley v Bournemouth 1-1
 Cardiff v Man City 0-3
 Palace v Newcastle 1-2
 Leicester v Huddersfield 2-0
 Liverpool v Southampton 3-0
 Man Utd v Wolves 1-0
 Brighton v Tottenham 1-2
 West Ham v Chelsea 1-2
 Arsenal v Everton 2-0


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 21, 2018)

Fulham v Watford 2-1
Burnley v Bournemouth 0-1
Cardiff v Man City 0-3
Palace v Newcastle 1-1
Leicester v Huddersfield 2-0
Liverpool v Southampton 3-0
Man Utd v Wolves 2-0
Brighton v Tottenham 1-2
West Ham v Chelsea 1-3
Arsenal v Everton 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2018)

First slip up of the season from MegaSteve as he allows the chasing pack to gain some ground on him. Papas will be kicking himself for forgetting to enter this week, as he plummets 12 places.

*Standings After Week 6*

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve       65          5          60
-  Paperboy        58         14          60
-  Dan2501         52          9          60
^  nickjdavis      50         14          54
v  Slime           46          5          60
^  GregKael        46          9          60
^  ColchesterFC    46         10          60
^  Piece           46         14          60
v  Bazzatron       45          5          50
^  SteveW86        43         12          40
v  Orikoru         43          6          60
^  anotherdouble   43          8          60
v  Jates12         42          6          50
v  jobr1850        42          7          59
^  GG26            41         12          50
^  pauldj42        41          9          60
^  Tashyboy        40          9          59
v  Papas1982       39                     49
v  Dando           37          2          60
v  HomerJSimpson   35          3          50
-  Crazyface       28          4          40
-  NWJocko         11                      9
-  kmdmr1           7                     10
-  drewster         5                     10
-  Fish             5                     10
-  Farneyman        2                      9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2018)

*Week 7 Fixtures*
West Ham v Man Utd
Arsenal v Watford
Everton v Fulham
Huddersfield v Tottenham
Man City v Brighton
Newcastle v Leicester
Wolves v Southampton
Chelsea v Liverpool
Cardiff v Burnley
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 24, 2018)

Not only are spurs and arsenal out of the title race but so is Tashy


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			First slip up of the season from MegaSteve as he allows the chasing pack to gain some ground on him.
		
Click to expand...

As a Gooner I was hoping to hold onto some decent form until the inevitable post X'mas crash in performance...
Just hoping I can now hang on for a top four finish ...


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 24, 2018)

]*Week 7 Fixtures*
West Ham v Man Utd 1-2
Arsenal v Watford 1-1
Everton v Fulham 1-1
Huddersfield v Tottenham1-2
Man City v Brighton 4-1
Newcastle v Leicester1-2
Wolves v Southampton2-0
Chelsea v Liverpool1-2
Cardiff v Burnley1-1
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace2-1

Cheers Ory


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 24, 2018)

*Week 7 Fixtures*

West Ham v Man Utd  1 - 2
Arsenal v Watford  1 - 2
Everton v Fulham  1 - 1
Huddersfield v Tottenham  0 - 2
Man City v Brighton  3 - 1
Newcastle v Leicester  1 - 1
Wolves v Southampton  2 - 1
Chelsea v Liverpool  1 - 1
Cardiff v Burnley  0 - 2
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace  2 - 2


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 24, 2018)

*Week 7 Fixtures*
West Ham 0 v 2 Man Utd
 Arsenal 2 v 0 Watford
 Everton 2 v 1 Fulham
 Huddersfield 0 v 2 Tottenham
 Man City 3 v 0 Brighton
 Newcastle 1 v 2 Leicester
 Wolves 3 v 0 Southampton
 Chelsea 1  v 2 Liverpool
 Cardiff 0 v 2 Burnley
 Bournemouth 2 v 1 Crystal Palace


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 24, 2018)

West Ham 1 v 3 Man Utd
Arsenal 2 v 1 Watford
Everton 2 v 0 Fulham
Huddersfield 0 v 3 Tottenham
Man City 4 v 0 Brighton
Newcastle 0 v 1 Leicester
Wolves 2 v 0 Southampton
Chelsea 2 v 1 Liverpool
Cardiff 0 v 1 Burnley
Bournemouth 2 v 2 Crystal Palace


----------



## User2021 (Sep 24, 2018)

West Ham v Man Utd  2 - 2
Arsenal v Watford  3 - 2
Everton v Fulham  2 - 1
Huddersfield v Tottenham  1 - 3
Man City v Brighton  3 - 1
Newcastle v Leicester  1 - 1
Wolves v Southampton  1 - 1
Chelsea v Liverpool  2 - 1
Cardiff v Burnley  1 - 1
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace  2 - 2


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 24, 2018)

West Ham v Man Utd 0-0
Arsenal v Watford 2-0
Everton v Fulham 2-1
Huddersfield v Tottenham 0-1
Man City v Brighton 4-1
Newcastle v Leicester 1-1
Wolves v Southampton 1-0
Chelsea v Liverpool 1-3
Cardiff v Burnley 0-1
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace 0-0


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 24, 2018)

West Ham v Man Utd 1 - 1
Arsenal v Watford 2-2
Everton v Fulham 1 - 1
Huddersfield v Tottenham 0 - 2
Man City v Brighton 4-0
Newcastle v Leicester 1 - 2
Wolves v Southampton 2 - 1
Chelsea v Liverpool 0-4
Cardiff v Burnley 0 - 2
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace 2 - 2


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2018)

West Ham v Man Utd  1-3
Arsenal v Watford   2-2
Everton v Fulham   2-1
Huddersfield v Tottenham   0-2
Man City v Brighton   3-1
Newcastle v Leicester   0-2
Wolves v Southampton   2-0
Chelsea v Liverpool   2-2
Cardiff v Burnley   1-2
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace   2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2018)

West Ham v Man Utd 0-2
Arsenal v Watford 2-1
Everton v Fulham 1-1
Huddersfield v Tottenham 0-2
Man City v Brighton 2-0
Newcastle v Leicester 1-1
Wolves v Southampton 2-0
Chelsea v Liverpool 1-2
Cardiff v Burnley 1-0
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace 1-0


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2018)

West Ham v Man Utd 2-1
Arsenal v Watford 2-2
Everton v Fulham 1-1
Huddersfield v Tottenham 0-2
Man City v Brighton 4-1
Newcastle v Leicester 0-1
Wolves v Southampton 2-0
Chelsea v Liverpool 0-2
Cardiff v Burnley 1-1
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2018)

West Ham 1-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Everton 3-2 Fulham
Huddersfield 0-2 Tottenham
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool
Cardiff 0-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 26, 2018)

*Week 7 Fixtures*
West Ham v Man Utd 0-2
Arsenal v Watford 2-1
Everton v Fulham 2-0
Huddersfield v Tottenham 0-3
Man City v Brighton 2-0
Newcastle v Leicester 1-1
Wolves v Southampton 2-1
Chelsea v Liverpool 1-1
Cardiff v Burnley 2-2
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace 0-1


----------



## GG26 (Sep 26, 2018)

West Ham v Man Utd. 1-1
Arsenal v Watford 2-2
Everton v Fulham 2-1
Huddersfield v Tottenham. 0-2
Man City v Brighton 4-1
Newcastle v Leicester. 1-3
Wolves v Southampton 3-0
Chelsea v Liverpool 2-2
Cardiff v Burnley. 0-0
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace 2-2


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2018)

West Ham v Man Utd. 1-2
 Arsenal v Watford 0-1
 Everton v Fulham 0-0
 Huddersfield v Tottenham. 0-2 
 Man City v Brighton 3-0
 Newcastle v Leicester. 1-1
 Wolves v Southampton 2-2
 Chelsea v Liverpool 0-2
 Cardiff v Burnley. 0-0
 Bournemouth v Crystal Palace 3-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 28, 2018)

*Week 7 Fixtures*
West Ham v Man Utd   2-2
Arsenal v Watford   2-1
Everton v Fulham   2-0
Huddersfield v Tottenham   0-2
Man City v Brighton   4-0
Newcastle v Leicester   1-2
Wolves v Southampton   2-0
Chelsea v Liverpool   0-2
Cardiff v Burnley   1-2
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace   3-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 28, 2018)

West Ham v Man Utd 2-2
 Arsenal v Watford 2-1
 Everton v Fulham 1-0
 Huddersfield v Tottenham 0-3
 Man City v Brighton 3-0
 Newcastle v Leicester 1-2
 Wolves v Southampton 1-0
 Chelsea v Liverpool 1-1
 Cardiff v Burnley 0-1
 Bournemouth v Crystal Palace 2-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 29, 2018)

West Ham v Man Utd 1-2
Arsenal v Watford 3-1
Everton v Fulham 1-1
Huddersfield v Tottenham 0-2
Man City v Brighton 4-0
Newcastle v Leicester 1-2
Wolves v Southampton 2-1
Chelsea v Liverpool 2-2
Cardiff v Burnley 1-3
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace 2-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2018)

West Ham v Man Utd 0-2
Arsenal v Watford 3-1
Everton v Fulham 3-1
Huddersfield v Tottenham 0-2
Man City v Brighton 4-0
Newcastle v Leicester 1-2
Wolves v Southampton 0-1
Chelsea v Liverpool 2-3
Cardiff v Burnley 1-1
Bournemouth v Crystal Palace 2-2


----------



## GregKael (Oct 1, 2018)

Was away on holiday, so missed all the predictions, is there still time to get in with 

Bournemouth v Crystal Palace 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2018)

Astonishing performance from Slime who breaks the record weekly score with 18, to leapfrog up to 3rd place. MegaSteve extends his lead over Paperboy with a solid score of his own though.


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve       79         14          70
-  Paperboy        67          9          70
^  Slime           64         18          70
-  nickjdavis      63         13          64
v  Dan2501         60          8          70
^  Bazzatron       59         14          60
^  SteveW86        55         12          50
v  ColchesterFC    55          9          70
v  Piece           55          9          70
^  Orikoru         55         12          70
^  anotherdouble   50          7          70
^  GG26            49          8          60
v  GregKael        49          3          61
^  Tashyboy        49          9          69
^  Papas1982       46          7          59
v  jobr1850        46          4          69
^  HomerJSimpson   46         11          70
v  Jates12         42                     50
-  Dando           42          5          70
v  pauldj42        41                     60
-  Crazyface       38         10          50
-  NWJocko         11                      9
-  kmdmr1           7                     10
-  drewster         5                     10
-  Fish             5                     10
-  Farneyman        2                      9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2018)

*Week 8 Fixtures*
Brighton v West Ham
Burnley v Huddersfield
Palace v Wolves
Leicester v Everton
Spurs v Cardiff
Watford v Bournemouth
Man Utd v Newcastle
Fulham v Arsenal
Southampton v Chelsea
Liverpool v Man City

Please note the deadline for the first game is Friday 5th Oct at 18:30, as that game is on Friday night obviously. If you miss that, the deadline for the Saturday games is 13:30 Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 2, 2018)

*Week 8 Fixtures*
Brighton 1 v 1 West Ham
Burnley 2 v 0 Huddersfield
Palace 0 v 1 Wolves
Leicester 2 v 2 Everton
Spurs 3 v 0 Cardiff
Watford 1 v 1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2 v 0 Newcastle
Fulham 1 v 3 Arsenal
Southampton 0 v 2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1 v 1 Man City


----------



## GregKael (Oct 2, 2018)

Brighton v West Ham 2-2
Burnley v Huddersfield 2-0
Palace v Wolves 1-2
Leicester v Everton 2-1
Spurs v Cardiff 2-0
Watford v Bournemouth 2-2
Man Utd v Newcastle 1-1
Fulham v Arsenal 1-2
Southampton v Chelsea 1-1
Liverpool v Man City 3-3


----------



## Dando (Oct 2, 2018)

Brighton v West Ham 1-2
 Burnley v Huddersfield 2-0
 Palace v Wolves 0-1
 Leicester v Everton 1-0
 Spurs v Cardiff 3-0
 Watford v Bournemouth 2-2 
 Man Utd v Newcastle 0-0
 Fulham v Arsenal 0-3
 Southampton v Chelsea 1-3
 Liverpool v Man City 3-1


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2018)

*Week 8 Fixtures*
Brighton v West Ham   1-1
Burnley v Huddersfield  3-1
Palace v Wolves   1-2
Leicester v Everton  0-2
Spurs v Cardiff  2-0
Watford v Bournemouth  2-2
Man Utd v Newcastle  2-1
Fulham v Arsenal  1-2
Southampton v Chelsea 0-3
Liverpool v Man City  1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 2, 2018)

*Week 8 Fixtures*
Brighton v West Ham 1-1
Burnley v Huddersfield 1-0
Palace v Wolves 1-2
Leicester v Everton 2-1
Spurs v Cardiff 4-1
Watford v Bournemouth 3-0
Man Utd v Newcastle 2-0
Fulham v Arsenal 1-3
Southampton v Chelsea 0-3
Liverpool v Man City 2-2


----------



## Piece (Oct 2, 2018)

Brighton v West Ham 1-2
Burnley v Huddersfield 2-0
Palace v Wolves 1-2
Leicester v Everton 1-1
Spurs v Cardiff 4-0
Watford v Bournemouth 3-0
Man Utd v Newcastle 2-1
Fulham v Arsenal 1-1
Southampton v Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool v Man City 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2018)

]*Week 8 Fixtures*
Brighton v West Ham 1-0
Burnley v Huddersfield2-1
Palace v Wolves1-2
Leicester v Everton2-1
Spurs v Cardiff3-0
Watford v Bournemouth2-1
Man Utd v Newcastle3-1
Fulham v Arsenal1-2
Southampton v Chelsea0-2
Liverpool v Man City1-1


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 2, 2018)

Brighton v West Ham. 1-2
Burnley v Huddersfield. 2-1
Palace v Wolves. 1-1
Leicester v Everton. 2-2
Spurs v Cardiff. 4-0
Watford v Bournemouth. 1-1
Man Utd v Newcastle. 1-1
Fulham v Arsenal. 1-2
Southampton v Chelsea 1-3
Liverpool v Man C 2-2


----------



## User2021 (Oct 2, 2018)

Brighton v West Ham 2-1
Burnley v Huddersfield 2-0
Palace v Wolves 1-1
Leicester v Everton 1-1
Spurs v Cardiff 4-0
Watford v Bournemouth 2-1
Man Utd v Newcastle 2-0
Fulham v Arsenal 1-2
Southampton v Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool v Man City 2-2


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 3, 2018)

*Week 8 Fixtures*
Brighton v West Ham 1-1
Burnley v Huddersfield 2-0
Palace v Wolves 1-2
Leicester v Everton 1-0
Spurs v Cardiff  4-1
Watford v Bournemouth  2-2
Man Utd v Newcastle 3-1
Fulham v Arsenal 1-2
Southampton v Chelsea  0-3 (Hughes sacked)
Liverpool v Man City 3-2


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 3, 2018)

*Week 8 Fixtures*

Brighton v West Ham  1 - 1
 Burnley v Huddersfield  2 - 1
 Palace v Wolves  1 - 2
 Leicester v Everton  1 - 0
 Spurs v Cardiff  3 - 1
 Watford v Bournemouth  1 - 1
 Man Utd v Newcastle  1 - 0
 Fulham v Arsenal  1 - 2
 Southampton v Chelsea  0 - 3
 Liverpool v Man City  2 - 1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

Brighton v West Ham 1-0
Burnley v Huddersfield 2-1
Palace v Wolves 2-1
Leicester v Everton 1-1
Spurs v Cardiff 2-0
Watford v Bournemouth 2-0
Man Utd v Newcastle 1-1
Fulham v Arsenal 0-2
Southampton v Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool v Man City 2-1


----------



## GG26 (Oct 3, 2018)

Brighton v West Ham  2-1
Burnley v Huddersfield  3-0
Palace v Wolves 1-3
Leicester v Everton 2-1
Spurs v Cardiff 5-0
Watford v Bournemouth 2-0
Man Utd v Newcastle 1-0
Fulham v Arsenal 1-3
Southampton v Chelsea  0-2
Liverpool v Man City  2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2018)

Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Burnley 2-1 Huddersfield
Palace 1-2 Wolves
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 0-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-2 Man City


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 5, 2018)

Brighton v West Ham 1-2
 Burnley v Huddersfield 2-0
 Palace v Wolves 1-1
 Leicester v Everton 2-1
 Spurs v Cardiff 3-0
 Watford v Bournemouth 2-1
 Man Utd v Newcastle 3-1
 Fulham v Arsenal 1-2
 Southampton v Chelsea 0-2
 Liverpool v Man City 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2018)

Four or five of you left to predict, don't forget the first match is this evening.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 5, 2018)

Almost forgot again

Brighton v West Ham 2-1
Burnley v Huddersfield 2-0
Palace v Wolves 2-2
Leicester v Everton 2-3
Spurs v Cardiff 3-0
Watford v Bournemouth 0-1
Man Utd v Newcastle 3-1
Fulham v Arsenal 1-3
Southampton v Chelsea 0-0
Liverpool v Man City 2-3


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hectic day today, hoping to be allowed to squeeze in tonights game

Brighton v West Ham 1-2
Burnley v Huddersfield 1-0
Palace v Wolves 1-1
Leicester v Everton 2-1
Spurs v Cardiff 3-0
Watford v Bournemouth 2-1
Man Utd v Newcastle 2-0
Fulham v Arsenal 1-3
Southampton v Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool v Man City 2-3


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2018)

Very low scoring week in which nobody managed double figures! Consequently there is not much change at the top, and MegaSteve even managed to hold onto top spot despite not playing this week. 


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve       79                     70
-  Paperboy        74          7          80
-  Slime           73          9          80
-  nickjdavis      68          5          74
^  Bazzatron       67          8          70
^  ColchesterFC    63          8          80
^  Orikoru         62          7          80
v  Dan2501         60                     70
v  SteveW86        59          4          60
v  Piece           59          4          80
^  Tashyboy        58          9          79
-  GG26            56          7          70
v  anotherdouble   54          4          80
v  GregKael        53          4          71
-  Papas1982       52          6          69
-  jobr1850        52          6          79
-  HomerJSimpson   52          6          80
^  Dando           48          6          80
^  Crazyface       45          7          60
v  Jates12         42                     50
v  pauldj42        41                     60
-  NWJocko         11                      9
-  kmdmr1           7                     10
-  drewster         5                     10
-  Fish             5                     10
-  Farneyman        2                      9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2018)

*Week 9 Fixtures*
Chelsea v Man Utd
Bournemouth v Southampton
Cardiff v Fulham
Man City v Burnley
Newcastle v Brighton
West Ham v Spurs
Wolves v Watford
Huddersfield v Liverpool
Everton v Palace
Arsenal v Leicester

Two weeks now to get these in due to the international break, deadline is Saturday 20th October at 11:00.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 8, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd 2-1
Bournemouth v Southampton 2-1
Cardiff v Fulham 1-1
Man City v Burnley 3-0
Newcastle v Brighton 2-1
West Ham v Spurs 2-2
Wolves v Watford 3-1
Huddersfield v Liverpool 0-2
Everton v Palace 2-1
Arsenal v Leicester 3-1


----------



## Wolf (Oct 8, 2018)

Is it to late to join as a newbie.... if not i'll go for

Chelsea v Man Utd 2-0
Bournemouth v Southampton 3-1
Cardiff v Fulham 1-2
Man City v Burnley 3-0
Newcastle v Brighton 1-1
West Ham v Spurs 1-1
Wolves v Watford 2-0
Huddersfield v Liverpool 0 -2
Everton v Palace 1-0 
Arsenal v Leicester 3-1


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 8, 2018)

*Week 9 Fixtures*
Chelsea v Man Utd 2-0
Bournemouth v Southampton 3-1
Cardiff v Fulham 1-2
Man City v Burnley 5-0
Newcastle v Brighton 1-1
West Ham v Spurs 1-2
Wolves v Watford 2-1
Huddersfield v Liverpool 0-4
Everton v Palace 2-2
Arsenal v Leicester  3-1


----------



## Piece (Oct 8, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd 1-2
Bournemouth v Southampton 2-1
Cardiff v Fulham 2-1
Man City v Burnley 3-0
Newcastle v Brighton 1-1
West Ham v Spurs 0-2
Wolves v Watford 1-2
Huddersfield v Liverpool 0-3
Everton v Palace 4-1
Arsenal v Leicester 1-0


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 8, 2018)

Week 9 Fixtures
Chelsea v Man Utd. 2-1
Bournemouth v Southampton. 2-1
Cardiff v Fulham  1-1
Man City v Burnley. 3-0
Newcastle v Brighton. 2-0
West Ham v Spurs. 1-0
Wolves v Watford. 2-0
Huddersfield v Liverpool. 0-3
Everton v Palace. 1-1
Arsenal v Leicester 3-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 8, 2018)

*Week 9 Fixtures*

Chelsea v Man Utd 2-0
Bournemouth v Southampton2-1
Cardiff v Fulham1-2
Man City v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Brighton 1-1
West Ham v Spurs1-2
Wolves v Watford2-0
Huddersfield v Liverpool 0-2
Everton v Palace2-1
Arsenal v Leicester2-1
Cheers Ory


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd. 1-1
Bournemouth v Southampton. 2-0
Cardiff v Fulham 1-2
Man City v Burnley. 4-0
Newcastle v Brighton. 1-0
West Ham v Spurs. 1-2
Wolves v Watford. 1-1
Huddersfield v Liverpool. 0-2
Everton v Palace. 1-0
Arsenal v Leicester 3-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 9, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd 2-2
Bournemouth v Southampton 2-1
Cardiff v Fulham 1-2
Man City v Burnley 4-0
Newcastle v Brighton 0-1
West Ham v Spurs 1-3
Wolves v Watford 3-2
Huddersfield v Liverpool 1-3
Everton v Palace 2-1
Arsenal v Leicester 3-3


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Is it to late to join as a newbie.... if not i'll go for

Chelsea v Man Utd 2-0
Bournemouth v Southampton 3-1
Cardiff v Fulham 1-2
Man City v Burnley 3-0
Newcastle v Brighton 1-1
West Ham v Spurs 1-1
Wolves v Watford 2-0
Huddersfield v Liverpool 0 -2
Everton v Palace 1-0
Arsenal v Leicester 3-1
		
Click to expand...

Never too late, all are welcome! Of course it may take you a while to catch up, but best of luck.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd. 0-2
Bournemouth v Southampton. 2-0
Cardiff v Fulham 1-0
Man City v Burnley. 1-1
Newcastle v Brighton. 2-2
West Ham v Spurs. 1-1
Wolves v Watford. 2-1
Huddersfield v Liverpool. 0-3
Everton v Palace. 2-1
Arsenal v Leicester 3-2


----------



## Rooter (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm not playing along in this, however some of you guys are very hasty! Never enter your predictions before an international break is over! You don't know who is going to get crocked and affect the team..


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2018)

Rooter said:



			I'm not playing along in this, however some of you guys are very hasty! Never enter your predictions before an international break is over! You don't know who is going to get crocked and affect the team..
		
Click to expand...

Haha, it's true, I usually wait until any midweek games are over too. e.g. if De Gea got injured, Man Utd would be in for a spanking. I do let people revise their predictions before the deadline if they want to though, as long as they let me know by posting again rather than just editing.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 10, 2018)

Rooter said:



			I'm not playing along in this, however some of you guys are very hasty! Never enter your predictions before an international break is over! You don't know who is going to get crocked and affect the team..
		
Click to expand...

Oi... No coaching from the sidelines!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 11, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Oi... No coaching from the sidelines! 

Click to expand...


Haha! Will DM you next time, until last week i was in the top 300 out of 50,000+ on the Selco predictor league. Got 3 out of 4 bob on last week on a 25,000/1 accumulator!! Damn Palace....


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2018)

Chelsea 3-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 3-1 Southampton
Cardiff 0-2 Fulham
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Wolves 2-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 3-2 Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Leicester


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 16, 2018)

Chelsea 2 - 0 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Southampton
Cardiff 1 - 2 Fulham
Man City 3 - 1 Burnley
Newcastle 1 - 1 Brighton
West Ham 1 - 2 Spurs
Wolves 2 - 2 Watford
Huddersfield 0 - 3 Liverpool
Everton 2 - 1 Palace
Arsenal 2 - 1 Leicester


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2018)

*Week 9 Fixtures*
Chelsea v Man Utd  1-1
Bournemouth v Southampton  3-1
Cardiff v Fulham  1-1
Man City v Burnley  3-1
Newcastle v Brighton  1-2
West Ham v Spurs  1-2
Wolves v Watford  2-0
Huddersfield v Liverpool  1-3
Everton v Palace  0-0
Arsenal v Leicester  2-1


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 16, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd 1-0
Bournemouth v Southampton 1-1
Cardiff v Fulham 0-2
Man City v Burnley 4-0
Newcastle v Brighton 1-0
West Ham v Spurs 2-2
Wolves v Watford 1-2
Huddersfield v Liverpool 0-1
Everton v Palace 3-0
Arsenal v Leicester 2-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 17, 2018)

Chelsea 2 v 0 Man Utd
Bournemouth 2 v 0 Southampton
Cardiff 1 v 2 Fulham
Man City 4 v 0 Burnley
Newcastle 1 v 1 Brighton
West Ham 0 v 2 Spurs
Wolves 2 v 0 Watford
Huddersfield 0 v 3 Liverpool
Everton 2 v 0 Palace
Arsenal 2 v 1 Leicester


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 17, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd 2-1
 Bournemouth v Southampton 2-1
 Cardiff v Fulham 0-1
 Man City v Burnley 2-0
 Newcastle v Brighton 1-0
 West Ham v Spurs 2-2
 Wolves v Watford 1-0
 Huddersfield v Liverpool 0-3
 Everton v Palace 2-0
 Arsenal v Leicester 2-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 18, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd   2-0
Bournemouth v Southampton   2-0
Cardiff v Fulham   1-2
Man City v Burnley   3-0
Newcastle v Brighton   2-0
West Ham v Spurs   1-2
Wolves v Watford   2-2
Huddersfield v Liverpool   0-3
Everton v Palace   3-2
Arsenal v Leicester   3-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2018)

Four or five people still to go!


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 19, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd 2-2
Bournemouth v Southampton 1-2
Cardiff v Fulham 1-2
Man City v Burnley 4-0
Newcastle v Brighton 1-1
West Ham v Spurs 0-2
Wolves v Watford 2-2
Huddersfield v Liverpool 0-2
Everton v Palace 3-1
Arsenal v Leicester 3-1


----------



## GG26 (Oct 19, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd  2-0
Bournemouth v Southampton  2-0
Cardiff v Fulham  1-2
Man City v Burnley  4-0
Newcastle v Brighton  1-1
West Ham v Spurs  1-2
Wolves v Watford  1-0
Huddersfield v Liverpool  0-2
Everton v Palace  2-0
Arsenal v Leicester  2-1


----------



## GregKael (Oct 19, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd  2-2
Bournemouth v Southampton 2-0
Cardiff v Fulham 0-2
Man City v Burnley 3-0
Newcastle v Brighton 1-2
West Ham v Spurs 1-3
Wolves v Watford 2-1
Huddersfield v Liverpool 0-3
Everton v Palace 1-1
Arsenal v Leicester 2-1


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd 3-1
 Bournemouth v Southampton 1-1
 Cardiff v Fulham 0-2
 Man City v Burnley 3-0
 Newcastle v Brighton 2-0
 West Ham v Spurs 2-2
 Wolves v Watford 1-0
 Huddersfield v Liverpool 0-3 
 Everton v Palace 2-1
 Arsenal v Leicester 3-0


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 19, 2018)

Chelsea v Man Utd 2-1
Bournemouth v Southampton 2-1 
Cardiff v Fulham 1-3
Man City v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Brighton 1-2
West Ham v Spurs 1-3
Wolves v Watford 1-1
Huddersfield v Liverpool 0-3  
Everton v Palace 2-1
Arsenal v Leicester  2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2018)

Relatively low-scoring week as only two make it to double figures.


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve       86          7          80
-  Paperboy        80          6          90
-  Slime           79          6          90
^  Bazzatron       74          7          80
v  nickjdavis      74          6          84
-  ColchesterFC    73         10          90
-  Orikoru         69          7          90
-  Dan2501         68          8          80
^  Piece           66          7          90
v  SteveW86        65          6          70
^  GG26            63          7          80
v  Tashyboy        63          5          89
^  Papas1982       62         10          79
-  GregKael        61          8          81
v  anotherdouble   59          5          90
-  jobr1850        58          6          89
-  HomerJSimpson   58          6          90
^  Crazyface       53          8          70
v  Dando           53          5          90
-  Jates12         42                     50
-  pauldj42        41                     60
-  NWJocko         11                      9
-  kmdmr1           7                     10
*  Wolf             6          6          10
v  drewster         5                     10
v  Fish             5                     10
*  davemc1          4          4          10
v  Farneyman        2                      9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2018)

*Week 10 Fixtures*
Brighton v Wolves
Fulham v Bournemouth
Liverpool v Cardiff
Southampton v Newcastle
Watford v Huddersfield
Leicester v West Ham
Burnley v Chelsea
Palace v Arsenal
Man Utd v Everton
Spurs v Man City

Deadline: Saturday 27th Oct 13:30.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 23, 2018)

Brighton v Wolves  1-2
Fulham v Bournemouth 0-1
Liverpool v Cardiff 3-0
Southampton v Newcastle 2-1
Watford v Huddersfield 2-0
Leicester v West Ham 2-2
Burnley v Chelsea 0-2
Palace v Arsenal 0-3
Man Utd v Everton 1-2
Spurs v Man City 1-3


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 23, 2018)

*Week 10 Fixtures*
Brighton v Wolves 0-2
Fulham v Bournemouth 1-1
Liverpool v Cardiff 3-0
Southampton v Newcastle 2-0
Watford v Huddersfield 2-0
Leicester v West Ham 2-0
Burnley v Chelsea 0-2
Palace v Arsenal 0-2
Man Utd v Everton 2-1
Spurs v Man City 1-2


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Week 10 Fixtures
Brighton v Wolves 2-1
Fulham v Bournemouth 1-3
Liverpool v Cardiff 2-0
Southampton v Newcastle 1-2
Watford v Huddersfield 4-0
Leicester v West Ham 1-1
Burnley v Chelsea 0-2
Palace v Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd v Everton 3-0
Spurs v Man City 1-1


----------



## User2021 (Oct 23, 2018)

Brighton v Wolves 1-2
Fulham v Bournemouth 2-2
Liverpool v Cardiff 3-0
Southampton v Newcastle 1-0
Watford v Huddersfield 2-1
Leicester v West Ham 1-1
Burnley v Chelsea 1- 2
Palace v Arsenal 1-0
Man Utd v Everton 2-1
Spurs v Man City 1-2


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 23, 2018)

Week 10 Fixtures
Brighton v Wolves. 1-1
Fulham v Bournemouth 2-1
Liverpool v Cardiff. 3-1
Southampton v Newcastle. 1-1
Watford v Huddersfield. 1-2
Leicester v West Ham. 1-1
Burnley v Chelsea. 1-3
Palace v Arsenal. 1-3
Man Utd v Everton 1-1
Spurs v Man City. 2-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2018)

Brighton v Wolves. 0-1
Fulham v Bournemouth 2-2
Liverpool v Cardiff. 3-0
Southampton v Newcastle. 2-0
Watford v Huddersfield. 1-0
Leicester v West Ham. 2-1
Burnley v Chelsea. 0-2
Palace v Arsenal. 1-1
Man Utd v Everton 1-0
Spurs v Man City. 1-2


----------



## GregKael (Oct 24, 2018)

Brighton v Wolves 1-2
Fulham v Bournemouth 0-1
Liverpool v Cardiff 2-0
Southampton v Newcastle 2-1
Watford v Huddersfield 1-0
Leicester v West Ham 2-2
Burnley v Chelsea 1-1
Palace v Arsenal 1-3
Man Utd v Everton 2-2
Spurs v Man City 1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2018)

Brighton 0-1 Wolves
Fulham 1-3 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-0 Cardiff
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-2 Everton
Spurs 1-3 Man City


----------



## Piece (Oct 24, 2018)

Brighton v Wolves 2-1
Fulham v Bournemouth 0-2
Liverpool v Cardiff 3-0
Southampton v Newcastle 2-0
Watford v Huddersfield 6-1
Leicester v West Ham 0-0
Burnley v Chelsea 0-1
Palace v Arsenal 0-2
Man Utd v Everton 1-1
Spurs v Man City 0-2


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2018)

*Week 10 Fixtures*
Brighton v Wolves   1-2
Fulham v Bournemouth   1-2
Liverpool v Cardiff   3-0
Southampton v Newcastle   1-1
Watford v Huddersfield   2-0
Leicester v West Ham   2-1
Burnley v Chelsea   1-3
Palace v Arsenal   0-2
Man Utd v Everton   2-1
Spurs v Man City    1-3


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 24, 2018)

*Week 10 Fixtures*
Brighton v Wolves 1-2
Fulham v Bournemouth 1-2
Liverpool v Cardiff 3-0
Southampton v Newcastle 2-1
Watford v Huddersfield 2-0
Leicester v West Ham 1-1
Burnley v Chelsea 1-3
Palace v Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd v Everton 1-1
Spurs v Man City 0-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 25, 2018)

*Week 10 Fixtures*
Brighton v Wolves 1-1
 Fulham v Bournemouth 1-2
 Liverpool v Cardiff 4-0
 Southampton v Newcastle 1-0
 Watford v Huddersfield 2-0
 Leicester v West Ham 2-1
 Burnley v Chelsea 1-3
 Palace v Arsenal 0-2
 Man Utd v Everton 2-2
 Spurs v Man City 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 25, 2018)

*Week 10 Fixtures*
Brighton v Wolves 1-3
Fulham v Bournemouth 1-1
Liverpool v Cardiff 3-0
Southampton v Newcastle 0-0
Watford v Huddersfield 2-0
Leicester v West Ham 2-0
Burnley v Chelsea 0-2
Palace v Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd v Everton 1-1
Spurs v Man City 1-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 25, 2018)

Brighton 0-1 Wolves
Fulham 2-3 Bournemouth
Liverpool 4-0 Cardiff
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-2West Ham
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea
Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Man Utd 3-1 Everton
Spurs 1-3 Man City


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 26, 2018)

Brighton v Wolves   1-2
Fulham v Bournemouth   1-2
Liverpool v Cardiff   5-0
Southampton v Newcastle   1-1
Watford v Huddersfield   2-0
Leicester v West Ham   2-0
Burnley v Chelsea   1-2
Palace v Arsenal   1-3
Man Utd v Everton   3-0
Spurs v Man City   1-2


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 26, 2018)

Brighton v Wolves 1-1
Fulham v Bournemouth 1-3 
Liverpool v Cardiff 4-0
Southampton v Newcastle 1-1 
Watford v Huddersfield 2-1
Leicester v West Ham 2-0
Burnley v Chelsea 0-3
Palace v Arsenal 1-3
Man Utd v Everton 2-1
Spurs v Man City  1-3


----------



## Wolf (Oct 26, 2018)

Brighton 0- 2Wolves
Fulham 1-3 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-0 Cardiff
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Palace 0-3 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
Spurs 1-3 Man City


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 26, 2018)

Brighton 0 - 2 Wolves
Fulham 1 - 2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3 - 0 Cardiff
Southampton 1 - 0 Newcastle
Watford 2 - 1 Huddersfield
Leicester 2 - 1 West Ham
Burnley 0 - 2 Chelsea
Palace 0 - 2 Arsenal
Man Utd 1 - 1 Everton
Spurs 1 - 2 Man City


----------



## Dando (Oct 27, 2018)

Brighton v Wolves 0-2
Fulham v Bournemouth 0-0
Liverpool v Cardiff 4-0
Southampton v Newcastle 1-1
Watford v Huddersfield 1-0
Leicester v West Ham 2-2
Burnley v Chelsea 1-2
Palace v Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd v Everton 1-1
Spurs v Man City 1-1


----------



## GG26 (Oct 27, 2018)

Brighton v Wolves 1-1
Fulham v Bournemouth 2-0
Liverpool v Cardiff 4-0
Southampton v Newcastle 3-0
Watford v Huddersfield 4-1
Leicester v West Ham 2-1
Burnley v Chelsea 1-2
Palace v Arsenal 0-2
Man Utd v Everton 1-0
Spurs v Man City 1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2018)

Standings after 100 Premier League fixtures. Slime is up to 2nd, putting the pressure on.


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve       93          7           90
^  Slime           88          9          100
v  Paperboy        85          5          100
-  Bazzatron       81          7           90
^  ColchesterFC    80          7          100
v  nickjdavis      79          5           94
^  SteveW86        74          9           80
-  Dan2501         74          6           90
v  Orikoru         74          5          100
v  Piece           73          7          100
^  Tashyboy        71          8           99
^  Papas1982       69          7           89
v  GG26            68          5           90
^  jobr1850        68         10           99
v  GregKael        66          5           91
v  anotherdouble   65          6          100
-  HomerJSimpson   64          6          100
^  Dando           58          5          100
v  Crazyface       53                      70
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
^  Wolf            17         11           20
^  davemc1         13          9           20
v  NWJocko         11                       9
v  kmdmr1           7                      10
v  drewster         5                      10
v  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2018)

*Week 11 Fixtures*
Bournemouth v Man Utd
Cardiff v Leicester
Everton v Brighton
Newcastle v Watford
West Ham v Burnley
Arsenal v Liverpool
Wolves v Spurs
Man City v Southampton
Chelsea v Palace
Huddersfield v Fulham

Deadline 11:00am Saturday 3rd Nov.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 30, 2018)

Bournemouth v Man Utd 2-1
Cardiff v Leicester 1-1
Everton v Brighton 2-0
Newcastle v Watford 1 -2
West Ham v Burnley 2-1
Arsenal v Liverpool 1-1
Wolves v Spurs 2-1
Man City v Southampton 3-0
Chelsea v Palace 2-0
Huddersfield v Fulham 1-1


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Bournemouth v Man Utd 1-2
Cardiff v Leicester 1-3
Everton v Brighton 1-2
Newcastle v Watford 2-2
West Ham v Burnley 2â€“1
Arsenal v Liverpool 1-3
Wolves v Spurs 1-1
Man City v Southampton 5-0
Chelsea v Palace 1-1
Huddersfield v Fulham 2-0


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 30, 2018)

Bournemouth v Man Utd 0-2
Cardiff v Leicester 0-1 
Everton v Brighton 3-0
Newcastle v Watford 1-0
West Ham v Burnley 1-0
Arsenal v Liverpool 1-3
Wolves v Spurs 0-1
Man City v Southampton 4-0
Chelsea v Palace 3-1
Huddersfield v Fulham 1-1


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 30, 2018)

Bournemouth v Man Utd 1-1
Cardiff v Leicester 2-0
Everton v Brighton 2-1
Newcastle v Watford 1-2
West Ham v Burnley 3-1
Arsenal v Liverpool 2-2
Wolves v Spurs 2-1
Man City v Southampton 4-0
Chelsea v Palace 3-1
Huddersfield v Fulham 1-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2018)

Bournemouth v Man Utd 1-1
Cardiff v Leicester 1-0
Everton v Brighton 2-0
Newcastle v Watford 0-1
West Ham v Burnley 2-1
Arsenal v Liverpool 1-2
Wolves v Spurs 1-2
Man City v Southampton 3-0
Chelsea v Palace 2-0
Huddersfield v Fulham 2-0


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 31, 2018)

*Week 11 Fixtures*
Bournemouth 2 v 1 Man Utd
Cardiff 1 v 2 Leicester
Everton 2 v 0 Brighton
Newcastle 0 v 2 Watford
West Ham 2 v 0 Burnley
Arsenal 1 v 3 Liverpool
Wolves 2 v 2 Spurs
Man City 3 v 0 Southampton
Chelsea 2 v 0 Palace
Huddersfield 2 v 1 Fulham


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2018)

*Week 11 Fixtures*
Bournemouth v Man Utd 1-1
Cardiff v Leicester 0-2
Everton v Brighton 2-1
Newcastle v Watford 0-2
West Ham v Burnley 1-1
Arsenal v Liverpool 1-3
Wolves v Spurs 1-1
Man City v Southampton 6-0
Chelsea v Palace 3-1
Huddersfield v Fulham 1-1

Ori. Am off to Thailand on Monday for two weeks. Whilst am away Can you put me down for all the results 2-1 home wins unless i can get online and enter. Cheers me man.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Ori. Am off to Thailand on Monday for two weeks. Whilst am away Can you put me down for all the results 2-1 home wins unless i can get online and enter. Cheers me man.
		
Click to expand...

  Why don't I just PM you the fixtures and you can send me back actual predictions before you go?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2018)

Bournemouth 2-2 Man Utd
Cardiff 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Brighton
Newcastle 0-2 Watford
West Ham 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool
Wolves 1-2 Spurs
Man City 4-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Palace
Huddersfield 2-2 Fulham


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2018)

Orikoru said:



  Why don't I just PM you the fixtures and you can send me back actual predictions before you go?
		
Click to expand...

You see this is when am feeling the man love on here ðŸ‘¨ðŸ»ðŸ’‹â¤ï¸

Hopefully you have them now or it could of gone to Fragger ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 1, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



*Week 11 Fixtures*
Bournemouth v Man Utd 1-1
Cardiff v Leicester 0-2
Everton v Brighton 2-1
Newcastle v Watford 0-2
West Ham v Burnley 1-1
Arsenal v Liverpool 1-3
Wolves v Spurs 1-1
Man City v Southampton 6-0
Chelsea v Palace 3-1
Huddersfield v Fulham 1-1

Ori. Am off to Thailand on Monday for two weeks. Whilst am away Can you put me down for all the results 2-1 home wins unless i can get online and enter. Cheers me man.
		
Click to expand...

Tashy Iâ€™m disappointed your only one not to predict a win for the hammers 

I make you right lol


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Tashy Iâ€™m disappointed your only one not to predict a win for the hammers

I make you right lol
		
Click to expand...

Bumped into an old Skool pal today in the Turkish barbers who is a Burnley fan. I couldn't do it to him.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 1, 2018)

Bournemouth 1-1 Man Utd
Cardiff 1-3 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Brighton
Newcastle 0-2 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool
Wolves 1-1 Spurs
Man City 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Palace
Huddersfield 1-2 Fulham


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2018)

*Week 11 Fixtures*
Bournemouth v Man Utd  1-2
Cardiff v Leicester  1-3
Everton v Brighton   2-1
Newcastle v Watford   1-3
West Ham v Burnley   0-1
Arsenal v Liverpool   1-2
Wolves v Spurs   1-1
Man City v Southampton  3-1
Chelsea v Palace  2-0
Huddersfield v Fulham  1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 1, 2018)

*Week 11 Fixtures*
Bournemouth v Man Utd 1-2
Cardiff v Leicester 0-2
Everton v Brighton 2-1
Newcastle v Watford 0-2
West Ham v Burnley 1-1
Arsenal v Liverpool 2-2
Wolves v Spurs 2-1
Man City v Southampton 3-0
Chelsea v Palace 3-1
Huddersfield v Fulham 2-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 2, 2018)

*Week 11 Fixtures*
Bournemouth v Man Utd 0-2
Cardiff v Leicester 0-1
Everton v Brighton 2-0
Newcastle v Watford 0-0
West Ham v Burnley 1-0
Arsenal v Liverpool 2-1
Wolves v Spurs 0-1
Man City v Southampton 0-0  
Chelsea v Palace 3-1
Huddersfield v Fulham 1-1[/QUOTE]


----------



## GG26 (Nov 2, 2018)

Bournemouth v Man Utd 2-1
Cardiff v Leicester 0-3
Everton v Brighton 1-0
Newcastle v Watford 0-2
West Ham v Burnley 1-1
Arsenal v Liverpool 1-2
Wolves v Spurs 1-1
Man City v Southampton 4-0
Chelsea v Palace 3-0
Huddersfield v Fulham 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Man City v Southampton 0-0  

Click to expand...

Who would have thought the boldest prediction of the week would be a nil nil?


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 2, 2018)

Bournemouth 1 - 2 Man Utd
Cardiff 1 - 2 Leicester
Everton 1 - 1 Brighton
Newcastle 0 - 2 Watford
West Ham 2 - 1 Burnley
Arsenal 1 - 2 Liverpool
Wolves 1 - 2 Spurs
Man City 3 - 0 Southampton
Chelsea 2 - 1 Palace
Huddersfield 1 - 1 Fulham


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 2, 2018)

Bournemouth v Man Utd   1-2
Cardiff v Leicester.  1-3
Everton v Brighton   3-0
Newcastle v Watford   0-2
West Ham v Burnley   2-1
Arsenal v Liverpool   1-4
Wolves v Spurs   0-2
Man City v Southampton   4-0
Chelsea v Palace   4-1
Huddersfield v Fulham   1-0


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2018)

Bournemouth v Man Utd 2-1
 Cardiff v Leicester 0-2
 Everton v Brighton 1-1
 Newcastle v Watford 1-0
 West Ham v Burnley 2-0
 Arsenal v Liverpool 0-3
 Wolves v Spurs 2-1
 Man City v Southampton 4-0 
 Chelsea v Palace 2-1
 Huddersfield v Fulham 2-0


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 2, 2018)

*Week 11 Fixtures*
Bournemouth v Man Utd 2-2
Cardiff v Leicester 0-1
Everton v Brighton 1-0
Newcastle v Watford 0-1
West Ham v Burnley 1-0
Arsenal v Liverpool 1-1
Wolves v Spurs 1-1
Man City v Southampton 2-0
Chelsea v Palace 2-0
Huddersfield v Fulham 0-0


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			Huddersfield v Fulham 0-0
		
Click to expand...

Fulham to keep a clean sheet?? That really is a brave prediction.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 2, 2018)

Bournemouth v Man Utd 1-2
Cardiff v Leicester. 1-3
Everton v Brighton 3-1
Newcastle v Watford 0-1
West Ham v Burnley 1-2
Arsenal v Liverpool 1-3
Wolves v Spurs 1-2
Man City v Southampton 3-0 
Chelsea v Palace 3-0
Huddersfield v Fulham 2-1


----------



## Piece (Nov 2, 2018)

Bournemouth v Man Utd 1-1
Cardiff v Leicester. 2-0
Everton v Brighton 2-1
Newcastle v Watford 1-3
West Ham v Burnley 1-1
Arsenal v Liverpool 1-2
Wolves v Spurs 0-2
Man City v Southampton 4-0
Chelsea v Palace 2-0
Huddersfield v Fulham 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2018)

MegaSteve extends his lead slightly and becomes the first player to surpass 100 points, while Dan goes up a few places with the top score of the week.


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      105         12          100
-  Slime           95          7          110
-  Paperboy        93          8          110
^  ColchesterFC    91         11          110
^  nickjdavis      89         10          104
^  Dan2501         88         14          100
v  Bazzatron       87          6          100
v  SteveW86        85         11           90
-  Orikoru         80          6          110
^  Papas1982       79         10           99
v  Piece           78          5          110
v  Tashyboy        77          6          109
^  jobr1850        75          7          109
v  GG26            73          5          100
^  anotherdouble   72          7          110
^  HomerJSimpson   70          6          110
v  GregKael        66                      91
-  Dando           66          8          110
-  Crazyface       53                      70
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  Wolf            22          5           30
-  davemc1         20          7           30
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2018)

*Week 12 Fixtures*
Cardiff v Brighton
Huddersfield v West Ham
Leicester v Burnley
Newcastle v Bournemouth
Southampton v Watford
Palace v Spurs
Liverpool v Fulham
Chelsea v Everton
Arsenal v Wolves
Man City v Man Utd

Deadline 11am Sat 10th Nov.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 6, 2018)

*Week 12 Fixtures*
Cardiff v Brighton 1-2
Huddersfield v West Ham 0-2
Leicester v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Bournemouth 1-2
Southampton v Watford 0-1
Palace v Spurs 1-2
Liverpool v Fulham 4-0
Chelsea v Everton 2-1
Arsenal v Wolves 2-0
Man City v Man Utd 3-1


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 6, 2018)

Cardiff v Brighton  1-1
Huddersfield v West Ham. 0-2
Leicester v Burnley. 2-1
Newcastle v Bournemouth 1-1
Southampton v Watford. 1-3
Palace v Spurs. 2-2
Liverpool v Fulham. 4-0
Chelsea v Everton. 2-1
Arsenal v Wolves. 2-1
Man City v Man Utd 2-1


----------



## User2021 (Nov 7, 2018)

Week 12 Fixtures
Cardiff v Brighton 1-1
Huddersfield v West Ham 1-2
Leicester v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Bournemouth 1-1
Southampton v Watford 1-2
Palace v Spurs 1-1
Liverpool v Fulham 3-0
Chelsea v Everton 2-1
Arsenal v Wolves 2-0
Man City v Man Utd 4-1


----------



## Wolf (Nov 7, 2018)

Seems I had a mare last week so let's try again

Week 12 Fixtures
Cardiff v Brighton 1-1
Huddersfield v West Ham 0-2
Leicester v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Bournemouth 1-1
Southampton v Watford 1-2
Palace v Spurs 1-2
Liverpool v Fulham 3-0
Chelsea v Everton 2-1
Arsenal v Wolves 2-0


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2018)

Cardiff v Brighton 1-1
Huddersfield v West Ham 1-1
Leicester v Burnley 2-1
Newcastle v Bournemouth 0-2
Southampton v Watford 1-2
Palace v Spurs 1-1
Liverpool v Fulham 2-0
Chelsea v Everton 2-1
Arsenal v Wolves 3-0
Man City v Man Utd 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Seems I had a mare last week so let's try again

Week 12 Fixtures
Cardiff v Brighton 1-1
Huddersfield v West Ham 0-2
Leicester v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Bournemouth 1-1
Southampton v Watford 1-2
Palace v Spurs 1-2
Liverpool v Fulham 3-0
Chelsea v Everton 2-1
Arsenal v Wolves 2-0
		
Click to expand...

You missed the last game.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2018)

Cardiff 0-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-2 Watford
Palace 0-2 Spurs
Liverpool 4-0 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 Wolves
Man City 3-1 Man Utd


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2018)

Week 12 Fixtures

Cardiff v Brighton  1-2
Huddersfield v West Ham  1-2 
Leicester v Burnley  2-1
Newcastle v Bournemouth  1-1
Southampton v Watford  0-2
Palace v Spurs  1-2
Liverpool v Fulham  3-0
Chelsea v Everton  3-1
Arsenal v Wolves  2-2
Man City v Man Utd  2-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2018)

Cardiff v Brighton 2-0
Huddersfield v West Ham 0-0
Leicester v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Bournemouth 1-2
Southampton v Watford 1-1
Palace v Spurs 0-1
Liverpool v Fulham 4-0
Chelsea v Everton 2-0
Arsenal v Wolves 2-0
Man City v Man Utd 1-0


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 9, 2018)

*Week 12 Fixtures*
Cardiff 0 v 2 Brighton
Huddersfield 1 v 2 West Ham
Leicester 2 v 0 Burnley
Newcastle 0 v 2 Bournemouth
Southampton 0 v 2 Watford
Palace 1 v 2 Spurs
Liverpool 3 v 0 Fulham
Chelsea 2 v 1 Everton
Arsenal 2 v 1 Wolves
Man City 2 v 0 Man Utd

Deadline 11am Sat 10th Nov


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Cardiff v Brighton 0-2
Huddersfield v West Ham 0-1
Leicester v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Bournemouth 2-1
Southampton v Watford 0-2
Palace v Spurs 1-2
Liverpool v Fulham 3-0
Chelsea v Everton 2-0
Arsenal v Wolves 2-1
Man City v Man Utd 2-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 9, 2018)

*Week 12 Fixtures*
Cardiff v Brighton 1-1
Huddersfield v West Ham 1-1
Leicester v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Bournemouth 1-2
Southampton v Watford 1-2
Palace v Spurs 1-2
Liverpool v Fulham 5-0
Chelsea v Everton 2-0
Arsenal v Wolves 2-0
Man City v Man Utd 2-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 9, 2018)

Cardiff v Brighton   1-1
Huddersfield v West Ham   0-2
Leicester v Burnley   2-1
Newcastle v Bournemouth   1-2
Southampton v Watford.  0-1
Palace v Spurs   1-2
Liverpool v Fulham   3-0
Chelsea v Everton   2-0
Arsenal v Wolves   2-0
Man City v Man Utd   3-1


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 9, 2018)

Cardiff v Brighton 0-1
Huddersfield v West Ham 1-3
Leicester v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Bournemouth 0-1
Southampton v Watford 1-1
Palace v Spurs 0-2
Liverpool v Fulham 3-0
Chelsea v Everton 2-1
Arsenal v Wolves 3-1
Man City v Man Utd 3-2


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2018)

Cardiff v Brighton 1-3
 Huddersfield v West Ham 2-0
 Leicester v Burnley 1-1
 Newcastle v Bournemouth 1-2
 Southampton v Watford 0-1
 Palace v Spurs 1-1
 Liverpool v Fulham 4-0
 Chelsea v Everton 2-2
 Arsenal v Wolves 2-1
 Man City v Man Utd 0-0


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 9, 2018)

Cardiff v Brighton 0-2
Huddersfield v West Ham 1-2
Leicester v Burnley 1-1
Newcastle v Bournemouth 1-2 
Southampton v Watford. 1-1
Palace v Spurs 0-3
Liverpool v Fulham 5-0
Chelsea v Everton 3-0
Arsenal v Wolves 3-1
Man City v Man Utd  2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 9, 2018)

*Week 12 Fixtures*
Cardiff v Brighton 1-1
Huddersfield v West Ham 1-0
Leicester v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Bournemouth 0-2
Southampton v Watford 0-2
Palace v Spurs 1-2
Liverpool v Fulham 5-0
Chelsea v Everton 3-1
Arsenal v Wolves 2-2
Man City v Man Utd 3-1


----------



## GG26 (Nov 10, 2018)

Cardiff v Brighton  1-1
Huddersfield v West Ham. 1-2
Leicester v Burnley 2-1
Newcastle v Bournemouth  2-2
Southampton v Watford. 1-1
Palace v Spurs. 1-1
Liverpool v Fulham. 3-0
Chelsea v Everton. 3-2
Arsenal v Wolves. 2-0
Man City v Man Utd. 1-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 10, 2018)

Cardiff v Brighton  0-1
Huddersfield v West Ham. 1-2
Leicester v Burnley 2-0
Newcastle v Bournemouth  1-2
Southampton v Watford. 1-0
Palace v Spurs. 1-3
Liverpool v Fulham. 4-0
Chelsea v Everton. 2-1
Arsenal v Wolves. 3-0
Man City v Man Utd. 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2018)

It's fair to say points were hard to come by this week... Congrats to Homer as the only man to hit double figures.


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      110          5          110
-  Slime           98          3          120
^  ColchesterFC    97          6          120
v  Paperboy        96          3          120
-  nickjdavis      95          6          114
-  Dan2501         94          6          110
^  SteveW86        92          7          100
v  Bazzatron       92          5          110
-  Orikoru         85          5          120
^  Piece           85          7          120
^  Tashyboy        84          7          119
v  Papas1982       82          3          109
^  HomerJSimpson   80         10          120
-  GG26            77          4          110
V  jobr1850        77          2          119
v  anotherdouble   74          2          120
^  Dando           69          3          120
v  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       53                      70
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
^  davemc1         25          5           40
v  Wolf            24          2           39
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2018)

International break now (booooo) so you have a couple of weeks to get these in-

*Week 13 Fixtures*
Brighton v Leicester
Everton v Cardiff
Fulham v Southampton
Man Utd v Palace
Watford v Liverpool
West Ham v Man City
Spurs v Chelsea
Bournemouth v Arsenal
Wolves v Huddersfield
Burnley v Newcastle

Deadline: Sat 24th Nov 13:00.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 12, 2018)

A point per game predicted... Is that 'championship' winning form?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			A point per game predicted... Is that 'championship' winning form?
		
Click to expand...

The current evidence suggests it is!


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 12, 2018)

Iâ€™m really regretting those two missed weeks!


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 12, 2018)

Brighton v Leicester 0-1
Everton v Cardiff 2-0
Fulham v Southampton 2-1
Man Utd v Palace 2-2
Watford v Liverpool 2-1
West Ham v Man City 1-3
Spurs v Chelsea 1-1
Bournemouth v Arsenal 2-3
Wolves v Huddersfield 2-0
Burnley v Newcastle 1-2


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 13, 2018)

Brighton v Leicester 1-1
Everton v Cardiff 2-0
Fulham v Southampton 1-2
Man Utd v Palace 2-2
Watford v Liverpool 1-3
West Ham v Man City 2-4
Spurs v Chelsea 1-3
Bournemouth v Arsenal 0-2
Wolves v Huddersfield 2-0
Burnley v Newcastle 1-1


----------



## User2021 (Nov 13, 2018)

Brighton v Leicester 1-1
Everton v Cardiff 2-0
Fulham v Southampton 1-1
Man Utd v Palace 2-1
Watford v Liverpool 2-1
West Ham v Man City 1-2
Spurs v Chelsea 1-1
Bournemouth v Arsenal 1-2
Wolves v Huddersfield 2-1
Burnley v Newcastle 2-1


----------



## GG26 (Nov 13, 2018)

Brighton v Leicester 1-2
Everton v Cardiff 4-0
Fulham v Southampton 2-2
Man Utd v Palace 2-0
Watford v Liverpool 1-2
West Ham v Man City 1-3
Spurs v Chelsea 1-1
Bournemouth v Arsenal 1-1
Wolves v Huddersfield 3-0
Burnley v Newcastle 1-1


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2018)

*Week 13 Fixtures*
Brighton v Leicester  2-1
Everton v Cardiff  2-0
Fulham v Southampton  1-2
Man Utd v Palace  3-1
Watford v Liverpool  1-1
West Ham v Man City  1-3
Spurs v Chelsea  1-1
Bournemouth v Arsenal  2-1
Wolves v Huddersfield  2-0
Burnley v Newcastle  0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 20, 2018)

Brighton 2-2 Leicester
Everton 3-1 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Palace
Watford 0-2 Liverpool
West Ham 0-3 Man City
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea
Bournemouth 2-3 Arsenal
Wolves 2-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 20, 2018)

*Week 13 Fixtures*
Brighton 1 v 2 Leicester
Everton 2 v 0 Cardiff
Fulham 2 v 0 Southampton
Man Utd 2 v 0 Palace
Watford 1 v 3 Liverpool
West Ham 0  v 3 Man City
Spurs 1 v 1 Chelsea
Bournemouth 1 v 2 Arsenal
Wolves 2 v 0 Huddersfield
Burnley 2v 0 Newcastle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2018)

Brighton 2 v 1 Leicester
Everton 2 v 0 Cardiff
Fulham 1 v 2 Southampton
Man Utd 2 v 0 Palace
Watford 0 v 3 Liverpool
West Ham 0 v 2 Man City
Spurs 0 v 1 Chelsea
Bournemouth 1 v 1 Arsenal
Wolves 1 v 0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1 v 0 Newcastle


----------



## Piece (Nov 20, 2018)

*Week 13 Fixtures*
Brighton v Leicester 2-1
Everton v Cardiff 3-2
Fulham v Southampton 2-0
Man Utd v Palace 2-1
Watford v Liverpool 0-2
West Ham v Man City 1-4
Spurs v Chelsea 1-1
Bournemouth v Arsenal 1-1
Wolves v Huddersfield 2-0
Burnley v Newcastle 1-2


----------



## Wolf (Nov 21, 2018)

Brighton 1 v 1 Leicester
Everton 2 v 0 Cardiff
Fulham 1 v 1 Southampton
Man Utd 1 v 0 Palace
Watford 0 v 3 Liverpool
West Ham 0 v 2 Man City
Spurs 0 v 1 Chelsea
Bournemouth 1 v 2 Arsenal
Wolves 1 v 0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1 v 0 Newcastle


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Brighton 2 v 1 Leicester
Everton 2 v 0 Cardiff
Fulham 3 v 1 Southampton
Man Utd 2 v 0 Palace
Watford 0 v 1 Liverpool
West Ham 2 v 2 Man City
Spurs 1 v 1 Chelsea
Bournemouth 1 v 2 Arsenal
Wolves 4 v 0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1 v 2 Newcastle


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 21, 2018)

*Week 13 Fixtures*
Brighton v Leicester 1-1
Everton v Cardiff 2-0
Fulham v Southampton 0-0
Man Utd v Palace 2-1
Watford v Liverpool 1-3
West Ham v Man City 0-3
Spurs v Chelsea 0-2
Bournemouth v Arsenal 1-2
Wolves v Huddersfield 2-1
Burnley v Newcastle 1-0


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 22, 2018)

*Week 13 Fixtures*
Brighton 1 v 1 Leicester
Everton 2 v 1 Cardiff
Fulham 1 v 1 Southampton
Man Utd 2 v 1 Palace
Watford 1 v 2 Liverpool
West Ham 1 v 3 Man City
Spurs 1 v 1 Chelsea
Bournemouth 1 v 2 Arsenal
Wolves 2 v 1 Huddersfield
Burnley 1 v 1 Newcastle


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			International break now (booooo) so you have a couple of weeks to get these in-

*Week 13 Fixtures*
Brighton v Leicester 1-1
Everton v Cardiff 2-0
Fulham v Southampton 2-1
Man Utd v Palace 2-1
Watford v Liverpool 1-2
West Ham v Man City 0-3
Spurs v Chelsea 1-1
Bournemouth v Arsenal 1-2
Wolves v Huddersfield 2-1
Burnley v Newcastle 1-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2018)

Brighton v Leicester 1-2
 Everton v Cardiff 2-0
 Fulham v Southampton 0-0 
 Man Utd v Palace 3-1
 Watford v Liverpool 0-4
 West Ham v Man City 0-4
 Spurs v Chelsea 2-1
 Bournemouth v Arsenal 1-1 
 Wolves v Huddersfield 2-1
 Burnley v Newcastle 1-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 23, 2018)

Brighton v Leicester   1-1
Everton v Cardiff   3-0
Fulham v Southampton   1-0
Man Utd v Palace   3-1
Watford v Liverpool   1-2
West Ham v Man City.  1-3
Spurs v Chelsea   2-1
Bournemouth v Arsenal   2-1
Wolves v Huddersfield.  2-0
Burnley v Newcastle   0-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 23, 2018)

Brighton v Leicester   1-1
 Everton v Cardiff   2-0
 Fulham v Southampton   1-0
 Man Utd v Palace   2-0
 Watford v Liverpool   1-2
 West Ham v Man City.  1-3
 Spurs v Chelsea   1-1
 Bournemouth v Arsenal   2-2
 Wolves v Huddersfield.  2-0
 Burnley v Newcastle   2-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 23, 2018)

Brighton v Leicester 1-2
Everton v Cardiff 3-0
Fulham v Southampton 2-1
Man Utd v Palace 2-0
Watford v Liverpool 1-3
West Ham v Man City. 1-3
Spurs v Chelsea 1-2
Bournemouth v Arsenal 1-2 
Wolves v Huddersfield. 2-0
Burnley v Newcastle 1-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 24, 2018)

Brighton v Leicester 2-2
Everton v Cardiff 3-1
Fulham v Southampton 0-1
Man Utd v Palace 2-0
Watford v Liverpool 1-3
West Ham v Man City. 1-3
Spurs v Chelsea 2-2
Bournemouth v Arsenal 1-3
Wolves v Huddersfield. 2-0
Burnley v Newcastle 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2018)

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      119          9          120
^  ColchesterFC   106          9          130
^  Paperboy       105          9          130
^  nickjdavis     102          7          124
v  Slime          101          3          130
^  SteveW86        99          7          110
^  Bazzatron       99          7          120
v  Dan2501         94                     110
^  Tashyboy        94         10          129
-  Piece           92          7          130
v  Orikoru         91          6          130
-  Papas1982       87          5          119
^  jobr1850        85          8          129
v  HomerJSimpson   85          5          130
^  anotherdouble   82          8          130
v  GG26            80          3          120
-  Dando           75          6          130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61          8           80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
^  Wolf            35         11           49
v  davemc1         34          9           50
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2018)

We're reaching that time of the year when fixtures come thick and fast - next week there are midweek games, so here are the next two sets of fixtures in advance so you have plenty of time to get them in.

*Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)*
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves
Sat: Palace v Burnley
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton
Sat: Leicester v Watford
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs
Sun: Liverpool v Everton

*Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)*
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield
Tue: Brighton v Palace
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff
Tue: Watford v Man City
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool
Wed: Everton v Newcastle
Wed: Fulham v Leicester
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal
Wed: Spurs v Southampton


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Cardiff v Wolves 0-2
Palace v Burnley 1-1
Huddersfield v Brighton 1-2
Leicester v Watford 2-0
Man City v Bournemouth 0-2 (I know)
Newcastle v West Ham 1-1
Southampton v Man Utd 0-2
Chelsea v Fulham 3-1
Arsenal v Spurs 2-2
Liverpool v Everton 4-1


----------



## GG26 (Nov 27, 2018)

Cardiff v Wolves 1-1
Palace v Burnley 1-0
Huddersfield v Brighton 2-1
Leicester v Watford 2-0
Man City v Bournemouth 4-0
Newcastle v West Ham 2-1
Southampton v Man Utd 0-2
Chelsea v Fulham 3-1
Arsenal v Spurs 1-3
Liverpool v Everton 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 27, 2018)

Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves 0-2
Sat: Palace v Burnley 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton1-2
Sat: Leicester v Watford 1-1
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth 3-1
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham2-1
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs 1-2
Sun: Liverpool v Everton 2-0

Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield 2-0
Tue: Brighton v Palace 2-1
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff2-1
Tue: Watford v Man City1-3
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool1-3
Wed: Everton v Newcastle2-0
Wed: Fulham v Leicester1-1
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea1-2
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal1-1
Wed: Spurs v Southampton3-0


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 27, 2018)

Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Palace v Burnley 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Watford 2-1
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham 2-2
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham 2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs 1-1
Sun: Liverpool v Everton 3-1

Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield 2-1
Tue: Brighton v Palace 1-1
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff 3-1
Tue: Watford v Man City 1-4
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool 1-4
Wed: Everton v Newcastle 1-1
Wed: Fulham v Leicester 2-1
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea 2-1
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Spurs v Southampton 3-0


----------



## User2021 (Nov 28, 2018)

Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Palace v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Watford 1-2
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth 3-0
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham 1-1
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd 2-1
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham 3-0
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs 2-2
Sun: Liverpool v Everton 2-1


----------



## User2021 (Nov 28, 2018)

Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield 2-1
Tue: Brighton v Palace 1-1
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff 2-0
Tue: Watford v Man City 2-4
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool 1-2
Wed: Everton v Newcastle 2-0
Wed: Fulham v Leicester 1-1
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea2-2
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Spurs v Southampton 3-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 28, 2018)

*Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)*
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves 0-1
Sat: Palace v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Watford 1-1
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth 4-0
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham 2-0
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd 1-2
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham 2-0
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs 1-1
Sun: Liverpool v Everton 2-1

*Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)*
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield 2-0
Tue: Brighton v Palace 0-0
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff 2-0
Tue: Watford v Man City 0-3
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool 1-2
Wed: Everton v Newcastle 2-2
Wed: Fulham v Leicester 1-3
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea 0-2
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal 1-3
Wed: Spurs v Southampton 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2018)

*Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)*
Fri: Cardiff 1-1 Wolves
Sat: Palace 1-2 Burnley
Sat: Huddersfield 2-1 Brighton
Sat: Leicester 2-2 Watford
Sat: Man City 4-1 Bournemouth
Sat: Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Sat: Southampton 0-2 Man Utd
Sun: Chelsea 3-1 Fulham
Sun: Arsenal 1-1 Spurs
Sun: Liverpool 3-0 Everton


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2018)

*Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)*
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves 1-1
Sat: Palace v Burnley 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton 1-0
Sat: Leicester v Watford 1-2
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth 3-0
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham 2-0
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd 1-2
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham 4-0
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs 2-1
Sun: Liverpool v Everton 2-0

*Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)*
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield 2-0
Tue: Brighton v Palace 1-1
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff 1-1
Tue: Watford v Man City 1-2
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool 0-2
Wed: Everton v Newcastle 1-0
Wed: Fulham v Leicester 1-1
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea 0-2
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal 1-1
Wed: Spurs v Southampton 3-0


----------



## Wolf (Nov 29, 2018)

*Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)*
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Palace v Burnley 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton 1-0
Sat: Leicester v Watford 1-2
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth 3-0
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham 2-0
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd 1-2
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham 2-0
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs 2-1
Sun: Liverpool v Everton 2-0

*Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)*
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield 2-0
Tue: Brighton v Palace 1-1
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff 2-0
Tue: Watford v Man City 1-3
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool 0-2
Wed: Everton v Newcastle 1-0
Wed: Fulham v Leicester 1-1
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea 0-2
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Spurs v Southampton 2-0


----------



## Piece (Nov 29, 2018)

*Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)*
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves 1-1
Sat: Palace v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Watford 0-2
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth 3-1
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham 2-1
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd 1-2
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham 2-0
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs 3-2
Sun: Liverpool v Everton 1-2

*Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)*
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield 2-0
Tue: Brighton v Palace 1-1
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff 2-0
Tue: Watford v Man City 2-4
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool 1-2
Wed: Everton v Newcastle 2-1
Wed: Fulham v Leicester 1-1
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea 0-2
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Spurs v Southampton 3-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 29, 2018)

*Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)*
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Palace v Burnley 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton 0-0
Sat: Leicester v Watford 2-2
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth 4-1
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham 1-0
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham 3-0
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs 1-1
Sun: Liverpool v Everton 2-1

*Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)*
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield 1-0
Tue: Brighton v Palace 2-1
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff 1-0
Tue: Watford v Man City 1-2
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool 0-2
Wed: Everton v Newcastle 2-0
Wed: Fulham v Leicester 1-1
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea 2-2
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal 1-0
Wed: Spurs v Southampton 3-0


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 29, 2018)

*Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)*
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves 1-1
 Sat: Palace v Burnley 1-0
 Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton 1-0
 Sat: Leicester v Watford 1-1
 Sat: Man City v Bournemouth 3-0
 Sat: Newcastle v West Ham 3-1
 Sat: Southampton v Man Utd 0-2
 Sun: Chelsea v Fulham 3-0
 Sun: Arsenal v Spurs 1-1
 Sun: Liverpool v Everton 2-1

*Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)*
 Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield 2-0
 Tue: Brighton v Palace 1-0
 Tue: West Ham v Cardiff 2-0
 Tue: Watford v Man City 0-2
 Wed: Burnley v Liverpool 0-2
 Wed: Everton v Newcastle 1-0
 Wed: Fulham v Leicester 1-1
 Wed: Wolves v Chelsea 1-2
 Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal 1-1
 Wed: Spurs v Southampton 3-0


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2018)

*Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)*
Tue: Bournemouth 2-0 Huddersfield
Tue: Brighton 1-2 Palace
Tue: West Ham 3-1 Cardiff
Tue: Watford 1-3 Man City
Wed: Burnley 0-4 Liverpool
Wed: Everton 2-1 Newcastle
Wed: Fulham 2-3 Leicester
Wed: Wolves 1-1 Chelsea
Wed: Man Utd 2-2 Arsenal
Wed: Spurs 3-0 Southampton


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2018)

A rather pathetic 3 points last week, I need to up my game somewhat!

*Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)*
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves   1-2
Sat: Palace v Burnley  1-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton  2-1
Sat: Leicester v Watford  0-1
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth  3-1
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham  2-0
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd  0-2
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham  3-0
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs  1-2
Sun: Liverpool v Everton  2-2

*Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)*
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield  2-1
Tue: Brighton v Palace  2-0
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff  1-1
Tue: Watford v Man City  1-3
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool 1-2
Wed: Everton v Newcastle  1-1
Wed: Fulham v Leicester  0-1
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea  1-1
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal  2-1
Wed: Spurs v Southampton  3-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 30, 2018)

W*eek 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)*
Fri: Cardiff v Wolves   1-2
Sat: Palace v Burnley   2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton.  1-1
Sat: Leicester v Watford   1-1
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth   3-0
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham.  1-1
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd.  0-2
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham.  3-1
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs.  2-2
Sun: Liverpool v Everton.  2-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2018)

Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)
Sat: Palace v Burnley  2-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton  1-2
Sat: Leicester v Watford  1-1
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth  3-0
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham  2-2
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd  0-0
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham  2-0
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs  2-0
Sun: Liverpool v Everton 3-1

Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield  2-1
Tue: Brighton v Palace  2-1
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff  3-1
Tue: Watford v Man City  0-3
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool 0-3
Wed: Everton v Newcastle  2-1
Wed: Fulham v Leicester  0-1
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea  0-2
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal  0-1
Wed: Spurs v Southampton  0-0


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 1, 2018)

Sat: Palace v Burnley   2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton.  1-2
Sat: Leicester v Watford   1-1
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth   3-1
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham.  1-0
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd.  1-2
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham.  3-0
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs.  1-1
Sun: Liverpool v Everton.  2-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 1, 2018)

Week 14 Fixtures (30/11 - 02/12)
Sat: Palace v Burnley                1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Brighton      1-2
Sat: Leicester v Watford            2-0
Sat: Man City v Bournemouth    4-1
Sat: Newcastle v West Ham       2-0
Sat: Southampton v Man Utd     0-1
Sun: Chelsea v Fulham             2-0
Sun: Arsenal v Spurs                1-2
Sun: Liverpool v Everton           3-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 3, 2018)

The gap is closing at the top.


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      123          4          130
^  Paperboy       114          9          139
^  SteveW86       110         11          119
v  ColchesterFC   109          3          140
^  Bazzatron      107          8          130
v  nickjdavis     106          4          134
v  Slime          105          4          140
^  Tashyboy       102          8          139
^  Piece          102         10          140
^  Papas1982       97         10          128
v  Dan2501         94                     110
v  Orikoru         94          3          140
-  jobr1850        91          6          139
-  HomerJSimpson   90          5          140
^  GG26            87          7          130
v  anotherdouble   87          5          140
-  Dando           75                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
^  davemc1         43          9           60
v  Jates12         42                      50
-  Wolf            42          7           59
v  pauldj42        41                      60
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```
Don't forget the next set of games kicks off tomorrow night (fixtures posted above).


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 3, 2018)

We*ek 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)*
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield   3-0
Tue: Brighton v Palace   1-1
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff   3-0
Tue: Watford v Man City   1-3
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool.  0-3
Wed: Everton v Newcastle.  2-0
Wed: Fulham v Leicester   2-2
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea   1-1
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal   1-1
Wed: Spurs v Southampton.  3-0


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 3, 2018)

Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield 2-0
Tue: Brighton v Palace 1-1
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff 2-0
Tue: Watford v Man City 1-3
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool. 0-2
Wed: Everton v Newcastle. 2-0
Wed: Fulham v Leicester 1-2
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea 1-2
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Spurs v Southampton.2-0


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 4, 2018)

Just in case you missed them first time around...

*Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)*
Tue: Bournemouth v Huddersfield 2-0
Tue: Brighton v Palace 1-0
Tue: West Ham v Cardiff 2-0
Tue: Watford v Man City 0-2
Wed: Burnley v Liverpool 0-2
Wed: Everton v Newcastle 1-0
Wed: Fulham v Leicester 1-1
Wed: Wolves v Chelsea 1-2
Wed: Man Utd v Arsenal 1-1
Wed: Spurs v Southampton 3-0


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 4, 2018)

Week 15 Fixtures (04/12 - 05/12)
Tue: Bournemouth 2 v 0 Huddersfield 
Tue: Brighton 2 v 1 Palace
Tue: West Ham 2 v 1 Cardiff
Tue: Watford 1 v 2 Man City 
Wed: Burnley 0 v 3 Liverpool.
Wed: Everton 2 v 1 Newcastle.
Wed: Fulham 1 v 1 Leicester
Wed: Wolves 0 v 2 Chelsea
Wed: Man Utd 1 v 1 Arsenal
Wed: Spurs 1 - 1 Southampton


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Bournemouth 2-0 Huddersfield
Tue: Brighton 2-1 Palace
Tue: West Ham 4-0 Cardiff
Tue: Watford 2-2 Man City
Wed: Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Wed: Everton 2-0Newcastle
Wed: Fulham 1-1 Leicester
Wed: Wolves 0-3 Chelsea
Wed: Man Utd 1-3 Arsenal
Wed: Spurs 3-0 Southampton


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2018)

Lots of players hitting double figures this week, including a big score of 15 for anotherdouble. Meanwhile, the gap at the top closes to 5 points!


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      130          7          140
-  Paperboy       125         11          149
^  ColchesterFC   120         11          150
^  nickjdavis     116         10          144
v  SteveW86       115          5          129
^  Slime          115         10          150
^  Tashyboy       114         12          149
v  Bazzatron      113          6          140
-  Piece          110          8          150
-  Papas1982      106          9          138
^  Orikoru        104         10          150
^  anotherdouble  102         15          150
-  jobr1850       100          9          149
-  HomerJSimpson  100         10          150
v  Dan2501         94                     110
v  GG26            87                     130
-  Dando           75                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  davemc1         51          8           70
^  Wolf            50          8           69
v  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2018)

*Week 16 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield
Sat: Burnley v Brighton
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham
Sat: West Ham v Palace
Sat: Chelsea v Man City
Sat: Leicester v Spurs
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves
Mon: Everton v Watford


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



*Week 16 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Brighton1-2
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton1-2
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham2-1
Sat: West Ham v Palace2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Man City1-1
Sat: Leicester v Spurs1-2
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves1-1
Mon: Everton v Watford 1-1

Cheers Ori off to Rome in a couple of hours. Osted them just atthe right time.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 6, 2018)

*Week 16 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth 1 v 2 Liverpool
Sat: Arsenal 2 v 0 Huddersfield
Sat: Burnley 1 v 2 Brighton
Sat: Cardiff 2 v 0 Southampton
Sat: Man Utd 1 v 0 Fulham
Sat: West Ham 2 v 1 Palace
Sat: Chelsea 1 v 2 Man City
Sat: Leicester 2 v 2 Spurs
Sun: Newcastle 0 v 2 Wolves
Mon: Everton 2 v 1 Watford


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2018)

Sat: Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Sat: Arsenal 3-1 Huddersfield
Sat: Burnley 1-2 Brighton
Sat: Cardiff 2-1 Southampton
Sat: Man Utd 2-0 Fulham
Sat: West Ham 2-2 Palace
Sat: Chelsea 1-2 Man City
Sat: Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Sun: Newcastle 1-2 Wolves
Mon: Everton 2-1 Watford


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 6, 2018)

*Week 16 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool 1-3
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield 3-0
Sat: Burnley v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton 0-1
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham 3-1
Sat: West Ham v Palace 2-0
Sat: Chelsea v Man City 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Spurs 0-2
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves 1-2
Mon: Everton v Watford 2-1


----------



## Wolf (Dec 6, 2018)

*Week 16 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool 1-3
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield 3-0
Sat: Burnley v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton 0-1
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham 3-1
Sat: West Ham v Palace 2-0
Sat: Chelsea v Man City 1-2
Sat: Leicester v Spurs 0-2
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves 0-2
Mon: Everton v Watford 1-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 6, 2018)

*Week 16 Fixtures*
 Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool 1-2
 Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield 3-0
 Sat: Burnley v Brighton 1-1
 Sat: Cardiff v Southampton 1-0
 Sat: Man Utd v Fulham 2-0
 Sat: West Ham v Palace 2-0
 Sat: Chelsea v Man City 1-2
 Sat: Leicester v Spurs 1-2
 Sun: Newcastle v Wolves 2-1
 Mon: Everton v Watford 2-1


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 6, 2018)

Week 16 Fixtures
Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool 1-3
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield 4-0
Sat: Burnley v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton 2-2
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Palace 1-2
Sat: Chelsea v Man City 0-3
Sat: Leicester v Spurs 1-2
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves 2-1
Mon: Everton v Watford 3-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2018)

Sat: Bournemouth 0 v 2 Liverpool
Sat: Arsenal 2 v 0 Huddersfield
Sat: Burnley 2 v 1 Brighton
Sat: Cardiff 1 v 0 Southampton
Sat: Man Utd 2 v 0 Fulham
Sat: West Ham 1 v 1 Palace
Sat: Chelsea 1 v 2 Man City
Sat: Leicester 0 v 2 Spurs
Sun: Newcastle 1 v 0 Wolves
Mon: Everton 1 v 1 Watford


----------



## GG26 (Dec 6, 2018)

Forgot to post for the midweek fixtures 

*Week 16 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton 2-0
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham 1-1
Sat: West Ham v Palace 3-0
Sat: Chelsea v Man City 1-3
Sat: Leicester v Spurs 1-2
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves  2-2
Mon: Everton v Watford 2-0


----------



## User2021 (Dec 6, 2018)

Week 16 Fixtures
Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield 3-0
Sat: Burnley v Brighton 1-0
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Palace 2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Man City 1-2
Sat: Leicester v Spurs 1-2
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves 2-2
Mon: Everton v Watford 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 6, 2018)

Week 16 Fixtures
Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield 3-1
Sat: Burnley v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton 1-2
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Palace 2-2
Sat: Chelsea v Man City 1-2
Sat: Leicester v Spurs 1-1
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves 1-2
Mon: Everton v Watford 2-2


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Week 16 Fixtures
Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool 0-2
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield 3-0
Sat: Burnley v Brighton 0-2
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Palace 3-1
Sat: Chelsea v Man City 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Spurs 0-2
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves 1-1
Mon: Everton v Watford 1-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 7, 2018)

*Week 16 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool   0-2
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield.  3-1
Sat: Burnley v Brighton.  1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton.  1-2
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham.  3-0
Sat: West Ham v Palace.  2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Man City.  0-2
Sat: Leicester v Spurs.  1-2
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves.  1-2
Mon: Everton v Watford. 2-2


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2018)

*Week 16 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool  1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield  2-1
Sat: Burnley v Brighton  0-2
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton  1-1
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham  3-0
Sat: West Ham v Palace  2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Man City  1-2
Sat: Leicester v Spurs  0-2
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves  2-1
Mon: Everton v Watford   0-0


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sat: Bournemouth 0 v 2 Liverpool
Sat: Arsenal 2 v 0 Huddersfield
Sat: Burnley 1 v 1 Brighton
Sat: Cardiff 0 v 1 Southampton
Sat: Man Utd 2 v 1 Fulham
Sat: West Ham 3 v 1 Palace
Sat: Chelsea 1 v 3 Man City
Sat: Leicester 0 v 2 Spurs
Sun: Newcastle 1 v 1 Wolves
Mon: Everton 2 v 2 Watford


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2018)

Sat: Bournemouth 0 v 3 Liverpool
Sat: Arsenal 2 v 0 Huddersfield
Sat: Burnley 1 v 2 Brighton
Sat: Cardiff 0 v 2 Southampton
Sat: Man Utd 1 v 0 Fulham
Sat: West Ham 3 v 1 Palace
Sat: Chelsea 2 v 3 Man City
Sat: Leicester 2 v 2 Spurs
Sun: Newcastle 1 v 2 Wolves
Mon: Everton 2 v 2 Watford


----------



## Piece (Dec 7, 2018)

Sat: Bournemouth 2-2 Liverpool
Sat: Arsenal 3-1 Huddersfield
Sat: Burnley 2-0 Brighton
Sat: Cardiff 1-1 Southampton
Sat: Man Utd 2-0 Fulham
Sat: West Ham 1-1 Palace
Sat: Chelsea 0-2 Man City
Sat: Leicester 0-2 Spurs
Sun: Newcastle 1-0 Wolves
Mon: Everton 1-2 Watford


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sat: Bournemouth v Liverpool  1-3
Sat: Arsenal v Huddersfield  3-0
Sat: Burnley v Brighton 1-2
Sat: Cardiff v Southampton 0-1
Sat: Man Utd v Fulham 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Palace  3-1
Sat: Chelsea v Man City 1-2
Sat: Leicester v Spurs 1-2
Sun: Newcastle v Wolves 1-1
Mon: Everton v Watford 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2018)

Competitive week at the top, but MegaSteve extends his lead by two.


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      141         11          150
-  Paperboy       134          9          159
-  ColchesterFC   130         10          160
-  nickjdavis     124          8          154
^  Slime          123          8          160
v  SteveW86       120          5          139
-  Tashyboy       120          6          159
-  Bazzatron      119          6          150
^  Papas1982      116         10          148
v  Piece          116          6          160
-  Orikoru        112          8          160
^  HomerJSimpson  111         11          160
-  jobr1850       108          8          159
v  anotherdouble  106          4          160
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  GG26            92          5          140
-  Dando           85         10          140
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
^  Wolf            59          9           79
v  davemc1         59          8           80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2018)

*Week 17 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Everton
Sat: Palace v Leicester
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle
Sat: Spurs v Burnley
Sat: Watford v Cardiff
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth
Sat: Fulham v West Ham
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 11, 2018)

*Week 17 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Everton 2-1
Sat: Palace v Leicester 0-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle 1-1
Sat: Spurs v Burnley 3-0
Sat: Watford v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Fulham v West Ham 1-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal 0-2
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd 3-1


----------



## User2021 (Dec 11, 2018)

Sat: Man City v Everton 3-1
Sat: Palace v Leicester 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle 2-1
Sat: Spurs v Burnley 3-0
Sat: Watford v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Fulham v West Ham 1-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 1- 2
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal 0-2
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd 2-1


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 11, 2018)

Sat: Man City v Everton 2-1
Sat: Palace v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle 1-2
Sat: Spurs v Burnley 3-0
Sat: Watford v Cardiff 1-1
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Fulham v West Ham 1-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 1-2
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal 0-3
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd 1-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2018)

Sat: Man City v Everton 2-0
Sat: Palace v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Burnley 3-0
Sat: Watford v Cardiff 1-0
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 0-0
Sat: Fulham v West Ham 0-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 1-2
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal 0-3
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 11, 2018)

*Week 17 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Everton 3-1
Sat: Palace v Leicester 1-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle 1-0
Sat: Spurs v Burnley 3-0
Sat: Watford v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Fulham v West Ham 0-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 0-3
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal 0-4
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 11, 2018)

Week 17 Fixtures
Sat: Man City v Everton 2-0
Sat: Palace v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle 1-2
Sat: Spurs v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Watford v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Fulham v West Ham 1-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea0-2
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal1-3
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd1-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 12, 2018)

*Week 17 Fixtures*
 Sat: Man City v Everton 2-0
 Sat: Palace v Leicester 1-1
 Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle 1-0
 Sat: Spurs v Burnley 2-0
 Sat: Watford v Cardiff 2-0
 Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 2-2
 Sat: Fulham v West Ham 1-2
 Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 1-2
 Sun: Southampton v Arsenal 0-2
 Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd 2-1


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2018)

*Week 17 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Everton 3-0
Sat: Palace v Leicester 1-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle 1-0
Sat: Spurs v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Watford v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Fulham v West Ham 0-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal 0-3
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd 2-1


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2018)

*Week 17 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Everton 2-1
Sat: Palace v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Burnley 3-1
Sat: Watford v Cardiff 4-1
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 2-2
Sat: Fulham v West Ham 1-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal 1-3
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2018)

Sat: Man City 3-0 Everton
Sat: Palace 1-1 Leicester
Sat: Huddersfield 2-1 Newcastle
Sat: Spurs 3-0 Burnley
Sat: Watford 2-1 Cardiff
Sat: Wolves 2-2 Bournemouth
Sat: Fulham 1-2 West Ham
Sun: Brighton 1-1 Chelsea
Sun: Southampton 0-3 Arsenal
Sun: Liverpool 3-1 Man Utd


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 12, 2018)

Sat: Man City v Everton 2-2
Sat: Palace v Leicester 1-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle 1-2
Sat: Spurs v Burnley 3-1
Sat: Watford v Cardiff 4-1
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 2-0
Sat: Fulham v West Ham 3-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal 1-1
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd 2-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 14, 2018)

W*eek 17 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Everton   3-0
Sat: Palace v Leicester  1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle   2-1
Sat: Spurs v Burnley   2-0
Sat: Watford v Cardiff   2-0
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth   1-1
Sat: Fulham v West Ham   1-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea   0-3
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal   1-2
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd   2-0


----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2018)

W*eek 17 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Everton   3-1
Sat: Palace v Leicester  1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle   2-2
Sat: Spurs v Burnley   3-0
Sat: Watford v Cardiff   2-2
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth   2-1
Sat: Fulham v West Ham   0-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea   1-3
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal   1-2
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd   1-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 15, 2018)

*Week 17 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Everton 4-1
Sat: Palace v Leicester 1-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle 1-1
Sat: Spurs v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Watford v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Fulham v West Ham 1-2
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal 1-3
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd 2-0


----------



## GG26 (Dec 15, 2018)

Sat: Man City v Everton 3-0
Sat: Palace v Leicester. 1-3
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle. 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Burnley. 3-0
Sat: Watford v Cardiff. 4-1
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 2-2
Sat: Fulham v West Ham. 1-1
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 0-1
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal. 2-2
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd. 1-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2018)

Sat: Man City v Everton 3-0
Sat: Palace v Leicester. 1-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Newcastle. 1-1 
Sat: Spurs v Burnley. 3-1
Sat: Watford v Cardiff. 2-1
Sat: Wolves v Bournemouth 2-2 
Sat: Fulham v West Ham. 1-3
Sun: Brighton v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Southampton v Arsenal. 1-3 
Sun: Liverpool v Man Utd. 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 17, 2018)

Won't have a chance to update the table til Wednesday, but here are the next mountain of fixtures so you have time to get them in.

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton
Sat: Man City v Palace
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham
Sat: West Ham v Watford
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd
Sun: Everton v Spurs

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves
Wed: Palace v Cardiff
Wed: Burnley v Everton
Wed: Leicester v Man City
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal
Wed: Watford v Chelsea
Thu: Southampton v West Ham


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 0-3
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Man City v Palace 3-0
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham 1-0
Sat: West Ham v Watford 1-0
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd 2-1
Sun: Everton v Spurs 0-1

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves 1-1
Wed: Palace v Cardiff 2-0
Wed: Burnley v Everton 1-1
Wed: Leicester v Man City 1-2
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle 2-0
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield 2-0
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth 1-0
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Watford v Chelsea 1-3
Thu: Southampton v West Ham 0-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 17, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 1-3
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton1-1
Sat: Man City v Palace3-0
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham2-1
Sat: West Ham v Watford2-1
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd1-2
Sun: Everton v Spurs1-1

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves1-2
Wed: Palace v Cardiff2-0
Wed: Burnley v Everton1-1
Wed: Leicester v Man City1-3
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle3-0
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield1-0
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth2-0
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal1-2
Wed: Watford v Chelsea1-2
Thu: Southampton v West Ham2-1


----------



## User2021 (Dec 17, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Man City v Palace 3-1
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Watford 2-2
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd 1- 2
Sun: Everton v Spurs 1-2

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves 1-1
Wed: Palace v Cardiff 2-1
Wed: Burnley v Everton 1-1
Wed: Leicester v Man City 1-4
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle 3-0
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield 2-1
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth 3-1
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Watford v Chelsea 2-1
Thu: Southampton v West Ham 2-2


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 17, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 3-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Man City v Palace 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham 3-1
Sat: West Ham v Watford 2-2
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd 2-1
Sun: Everton v Spurs 1-1

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves 2-1
Wed: Palace v Cardiff 2-1
Wed: Burnley v Everton 1-1
Wed: Leicester v Man City 0-2
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle 1-1
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield 3-0
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth 3-0
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal 2-3
Wed: Watford v Chelsea 2-3
Thu: Southampton v West Ham 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 18, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves 0 v 2 Liverpool
Sat: Arsenal 2 v 1 Burnley
Sat: Bournemouth 2 v 1 Brighton
Sat: Chelsea 1 v 0 Leicester
Sat: Huddersfield 1 v 2 Southampton
Sat: Man City 3 v 1 Palace
Sat: Newcastle 2 v 1 Fulham
Sat: West Ham 1 v 1 Watford
Sat: Cardiff 1 v 2 Man Utd
Sun: Everton 1 v 1 Spurs


----------



## Wolf (Dec 18, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Man City v Palace 3-1
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Watford 2-2
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd 1- 2
Sun: Everton v Spurs 1-2

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves 1-1
Wed: Palace v Cardiff 2-1
Wed: Burnley v Everton 1-1
Wed: Leicester v Man City 1-4
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle 3-0
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield 2-1
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth 3-1
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal 1-2


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 18, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 1-4
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 3-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton 0-1
Sat: Man City v Palace 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham 2-2
Sat: West Ham v Watford 1-3
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd 0-1
Sun: Everton v Spurs 0-3

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves 0-2
Wed: Palace v Cardiff 1-1
Wed: Burnley v Everton 1-2
Wed: Leicester v Man City 2-2
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle 5-0
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield 2-0
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth 3-0
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal 2-1
Wed: Watford v Chelsea 1-2
Thurs: Saints v West Ham 2-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 18, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton 0-2
Sat: Man City v Palace 3-0
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Watford 2-1
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Everton v Spurs 1-2

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves 0-2
Wed: Palace v Cardiff 2-0
Wed: Burnley v Everton 0-2
Wed: Leicester v Man City 1-3
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle 3-1
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield 3-0
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth 2-0
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal 0-2
Wed: Watford v Chelsea 0-2
Thu: Southampton v West Ham 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 18, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 0-2
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 3-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 1-0
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton 0-0
Sat: Man City v Palace 4-1
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Watford 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd 1-3
Sun: Everton v Spurs 1-2

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves 1-1
Wed: Palace v Cardiff 2-1
Wed: Burnley v Everton 1-2
Wed: Leicester v Man City 1-3
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle 3-0
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield 3-0
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth 3-1
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Watford v Chelsea 1-1
Thu: Southampton v West Ham 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Won't have a chance to update the table til Wednesday, but here are the next mountain of fixtures so you have time to get them in.

Click to expand...

Here are the week 17 standings.

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      147          6          160
^  ColchesterFC   140         10          170
v  Paperboy       134                     159
-  nickjdavis     132          8          164
-  Slime          132          9          170
^  Bazzatron      127          8          160
v  SteveW86       126          6          149
v  Tashyboy       126          6          169
-  Papas1982      123          7          158
-  Piece          122          6          170
^  HomerJSimpson  121         10          170
^  jobr1850       120         12          169
v  Orikoru        119          7          170
-  anotherdouble  113          7          170
^  GG26            96          4          150
v  Dan2501         94                     110
-  Dando           85                     140
^  Wolf            67          8           89
^  davemc1         67          8           90
v  GregKael        66                      91
v  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 19, 2018)

Week 18
 Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 1-3
 Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 3-0
 Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 2-1
 Sat: Chelsea v Leicester 2-0
 Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton 1-0
 Sat: Man City v Palace 3-0
 Sat: Newcastle v Fulham 2-0
 Sat: West Ham v Watford 2-1
 Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd 1-2
 Sun: Everton v Spurs 1-1

 Week 19
 Wed: Fulham v Wolves 0-1
 Wed: Palace v Cardiff 1-0
 Wed: Burnley v Everton 0-1
 Wed: Leicester v Man City 1-2
 Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle 3-0
 Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield 3-0
 Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth 2-0
 Wed: Brighton v Arsenal 1-2
 Wed: Watford v Chelsea 1-2
 Thu: Southampton v West Ham 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Week 18


Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves 1-1
Wed: Palace v Cardiff 2-1
Wed: Burnley v Everton 1-1
Wed: Leicester v Man City 1-4
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle 3-0
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield 2-1
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth 3-1
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal 1-2
		
Click to expand...

You've missed two games off the end mate.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves 1-2 Liverpool
Sat: Arsenal 2-1 Burnley
Sat: Bournemouth 3-2 Brighton
Sat: Chelsea 3-1 Leicester
Sat: Huddersfield 2-3 Southampton
Sat: Man City 4-0 Palace
Sat: Newcastle 2-1 Fulham
Sat: West Ham 2-2 Watford
Sat: Cardiff 1-2 Man Utd
Sun: Everton 1-2 Spurs

Week 19
Wed: Fulham 1-2 Wolves
Wed: Palace 2-3 Cardiff
Wed: Burnley 1-3 Everton
Wed: Leicester 1-4 Man City
Wed: Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Wed: Man Utd 2-1 Huddersfield
Wed: Spurs 3-1 Bournemouth
Wed: Brighton 2-1 Arsenal
Wed: Watford 1-1 Chelsea
Thu: Southampton 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Wolf (Dec 19, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Man City v Palace 3-1
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Watford 2-2
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd 1- 2
Sun: Everton v Spurs 1-2

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves 1-1
Wed: Palace v Cardiff 2-1
Wed: Burnley v Everton 1-1
Wed: Leicester v Man City 1-4
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle 3-0
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield 2-1
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth 3-1
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Watford 1-1 Chelsea
Thu: Southampton 1-1 West Ham
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool  1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley  1-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton  2-0
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester  2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton  0-1
Sat: Man City v Palace  3-1
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham  2-0
Sat: West Ham v Watford  2-1
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd  0-3
Sun: Everton v Spurs  2-2

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves  1-2
Wed: Palace v Cardiff   2-1
Wed: Burnley v Everton  1-1
Wed: Leicester v Man City  1-2
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle  1-1
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield  4-0
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth  2-1
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal  1-1
Wed: Watford v Chelsea  1-2
Thu: Southampton v West Ham 2-0


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2018)

Week 18
 Fri: Wolves 1-3 Liverpool
 Sat: Arsenal 2-2 Burnley
 Sat: Bournemouth 3-1 Brighton
 Sat: Chelsea 1-1 Leicester
 Sat: Huddersfield 2-1 Southampton
 Sat: Man City 3-0 Palace
 Sat: Newcastle 0-1 Fulham
 Sat: West Ham 2-2 Watford
 Sat: Cardiff 1-1 Man Utd
 Sun: Everton 0-2 Spurs

 Week 19
 Wed: Fulham 1-2 Wolves
 Wed: Palace 2-2 Cardiff
 Wed: Burnley 1-1 Everton
 Wed: Leicester 0-1 Man City
 Wed: Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
 Wed: Man Utd 0-1 Huddersfield
 Wed: Spurs 3-2 Bournemouth
 Wed: Brighton 2-1 Arsenal
 Wed: Watford 0-1 Chelsea
 Thu: Southampton 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Piece (Dec 21, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 3-1
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton 0-2
Sat: Man City v Palace 4-1
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham 1-1
Sat: West Ham v Watford 1-2
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd 1-2
Sun: Everton v Spurs 1-1

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves 1-1
Wed: Palace v Cardiff 1-2
Wed: Burnley v Everton 0-1
Wed: Leicester v Man City 1-2
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle 3-1
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield 2-0
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth 2-1
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Watford v Chelsea 1-1
Thu: Southampton v West Ham 2-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 21, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves v Liverpool   1-3
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley.  2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton   1-0
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester.  3-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton   1-2
Sat: Man City v Palace   3-0
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham   2-1
Sat: West Ham v Watford   1-2
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd   0-2
Sun: Everton v Spurs   2-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 21, 2018)

Week 18
Fri: Wolves 0-3 Liverpool
Sat: Arsenal 3-1 Burnley
Sat: Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Sat: Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Sat: Huddersfield 0-2 Southampton
Sat: Man City 3-0 Palace
Sat: Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Sat: West Ham 1-2 Watford
Sat: Cardiff 0-3 Man Utd
Sun: Everton 1-2 Spurs

Week 19
Wed: Fulham 0-1Wolves
Wed: Palace 2-2 Cardiff
Wed: Burnley 1-2 Everton
Wed: Leicester 0-3 Man City
Wed: Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Wed: Man Utd 2-0 Huddersfield
Wed: Spurs 3-1 Bournemouth
Wed: Brighton 0-2 Arsenal
Wed: Watford 0-2 Chelsea
Thu: Southampton 2-1 West Ham


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 21, 2018)

Fri: Wolves v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Arsenal v Burnley 3-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Brighton 1-1 
Sat: Chelsea v Leicester. 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Southampton 1-3 
Sat: Man City v Palace 4-0
Sat: Newcastle v Fulham 3-1
Sat: West Ham v Watford 2-1
Sat: Cardiff v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Everton v Spurs 1-3


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 25, 2018)

Week 19
Wed: Fulham v Wolves. 1-2
Wed: Palace v Cardiff   2-1
Wed: Burnley v Everton   1-1
Wed: Leicester v Man City.  0-2
Wed: Liverpool v Newcastle   4-0
Wed: Man Utd v Huddersfield   3-0
Wed: Spurs v Bournemouth   3-1
Wed: Brighton v Arsenal   2-2
Wed: Watford v Chelsea   1-2
Thu: Southampton v West Ham   2-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 26, 2018)

Week 19
Wed: Fulham 1-2 Wolves
Wed: Palace 2-0 Cardiff
Wed: Burnley 1-1 Everton
Wed: Leicester 1-3 Man City
Wed: Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Wed: Man Utd 3-0 Huddersfield
Wed: Spurs 2-0 Bournemouth
Wed: Brighton 1-3 Arsenal
Wed: Watford 1-2 Chelsea
Thu: Southampton 2-1 West Ham


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Week 19
Wed: Fulham 1-2 Wolves
Wed: Palace 2-0 Cardiff
Wed: Burnley 1-1 Everton
Wed: Leicester 1-3 Man City
Wed: Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Wed: Man Utd 3-0 Huddersfield
Wed: Spurs 2-0 Bournemouth
Wed: Brighton 1-3 Arsenal
Wed: Watford 1-2 Chelsea
Thu: Southampton 2-1 West Ham
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are more right about today's Palace match than you were in your prediction for the Man City v Palace game ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 26, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I hope you are more right about today's Palace match than you were in your prediction for the Man City v Palace game ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Me too!!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 26, 2018)

Table after the previous set of games:


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      153          6          170
-  ColchesterFC   147          7          180
-  Paperboy       141          7          169
^  Slime          138          6          180
v  nickjdavis     136          4          174
^  SteveW86       133          7          159
^  Papas1982      132          9          168
v  Bazzatron      132          5          170
v  Tashyboy       130          4          179
-  Piece          129          7          180
^  jobr1850       125          5          179
^  Orikoru        125          6          180
v  HomerJSimpson  124          3          180
-  anotherdouble  117          4          180
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  Dando           88          3          150
^  davemc1         75          8          100
v  Wolf            72          5           99
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Wed: Brighton 1 - 3 Arsenal
Wed: Watford 1 - 2 Chelsea
Thu: Southampton 2 -0 West Ham


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2018)

Here is the league table at the half way stage in the season. MegaSteve still leads the way.


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      162          9          180
-  ColchesterFC   155          8          190
^  Slime          146          8          190
v  Paperboy       144          3          172
-  nickjdavis     143          7          184
-  SteveW86       139          6          169
-  Papas1982      138          6          178
-  Bazzatron      137          5          190
-  Tashyboy       136          6          189
-  Piece          136          7          190
^  HomerJSimpson  132          8          190
v  jobr1850       131          6          189
v  Orikoru        129          4          190
-  anotherdouble  123          6          190
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  Dando           92          4          160
-  davemc1         83          8          110
-  Wolf            78          6          109
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2018)

Sorry you don't have long for these first ones, too many bloody games!

*Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)*
Sat: Brighton v Everton
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff
Sat: Spurs v Wolves
Sat: Watford v Newcastle
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal
Sun: Palace v Chelsea
Sun: Burnley v West Ham
Sun: Southampton v Man City
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth

*Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)*
Tue: Everton v Leicester
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley
Wed: West Ham v Brighton
Wed: Wolves v Palace
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd
Thu: Man City v Liverpool


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2018)

*Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)*
Sat: Brighton 1-2 Everton
Sat: Fulham 2-1 Huddersfield
Sat: Leicester 3-1 Cardiff
Sat: Spurs 3-1 Wolves
Sat: Watford 2-0 Newcastle
Sat: Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal
Sun: Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Sun: Burnley 1-3 West Ham
Sun: Southampton 0-4 Man City
Sun: Man Utd 3-2 Bournemouth


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 27, 2018)

*Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)*
Sat: Brighton v Everton 0-2
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield 1-0
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff 3-0
Sat: Spurs v Wolves 2-1
Sat: Watford v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal 3-1
Sun: Palace v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Burnley v West Ham 1-2
Sun: Southampton v Man City 0-3
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth 3-1

*Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)*
Tue: Everton v Leicester 2-2
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham 3-0
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs 0-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford 1-2
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton 3-0
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley 1-0
Wed: West Ham v Brighton 2-0
Wed: Wolves v Palace 2-1
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd 1-3
Thu: Man City v Liverpool 4-2


----------



## User2021 (Dec 28, 2018)

Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)
Sat: Brighton v Everton 1-2
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff 1-1
Sat: Spurs v Wolves 2-0
Sat: Watford v Newcastle 3-1
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal 2-1
Sun: Palace v Chelsea 1-2
Sun: Burnley v West Ham 1-2
Sun: Southampton v Man City 0-2
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth 3-1

Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)
Tue: Everton v Leicester 2-1
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham 3-0
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs 0-2
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford 2-2
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton 3-0
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley 2-1
Wed: West Ham v Brighton 2-0
Wed: Wolves v Palace 2-1
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd 2-4
Thu: Man City v Liverpool 3-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 28, 2018)

Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)
Sat: Brighton 1 v Everton 3
Sat: Fulham 1 v Huddersfield 1
Sat: Leicester 2 v Cardiff 1
Sat: Spurs 4 v Wolves 1
Sat: Watford 2 v Newcastle 1
Sat: Liverpool 2 v Arsenal 2
Sun: Palace 1  v Chelsea 3
Sun: Burnley 1 v West Ham 3
Sun: Southampton 1 v Man City 2
Sun: Man Utd 3 v Bournemouth 1

Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)
Tue: Everton 3 v Leicester 2
Tue: Arsenal 3 v Fulham 0
Tue: Cardiff 1 v Spurs 3
Wed: Bournemouth 2 v Watford 2
Wed: Chelsea 2 v Southampton 1
Wed: Huddersfield 1 v Burnley 0
Wed: West Ham 2 v Brighton 2
Wed: Wolves 2 v Palace 2
Wed: Newcastle 1  v Man Utd 3
Thu: Man City 3 v Liverpool 2


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 28, 2018)

Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)
Sat: Brighton v Everton 1 - 2
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield 2 - 0
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff 1 - 0
Sat: Spurs v Wolves 2 - 1
Sat: Watford v Newcastle 2 - 1
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal 2 - 1
Sun: Palace v Chelsea 0 - 2
Sun: Burnley v West Ham 1 - 2
Sun: Southampton v Man City 0 - 3
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth 2 - 1

Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)
Tue: Everton v Leicester 2-1
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham 3 - 1
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs 0 - 3
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford 1 - 2
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton 2 - 0
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley 2 - 1
Wed: West Ham v Brighton 2 - 1
Wed: Wolves v Palace 1 - 1
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd 1 - 3
Thu: Man City v Liverpool 1 - 2


----------



## Wolf (Dec 28, 2018)

Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)
Sat: Brighton 1 v Everton 2
Sat: Fulham 1 v Huddersfield 1
Sat: Leicester 2 v Cardiff 1
Sat: Spurs 1 v Wolves 1
Sat: Watford 2 v Newcastle 1
Sat: Liverpool 2 v Arsenal 2
Sun: Palace 1 v Chelsea 2
Sun: Burnley 1 v West Ham 3
Sun: Southampton 1 v Man City 2
Sun: Man Utd 3 v Bournemouth 1

Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)
Tue: Everton 3 v Leicester 2
Tue: Arsenal 3 v Fulham 0
Tue: Cardiff 1 v Spurs 3
Wed: Bournemouth 2 v Watford 2
Wed: Chelsea 2 v Southampton 1
Wed: Huddersfield 1 v Burnley 0
Wed: West Ham 2 v Brighton 1
Wed: Wolves 2 v Palace 1
Wed: Newcastle 1 v Man Utd 3
Thu: Man City 3 v Liverpool 1


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 28, 2018)

We*ek 20 (29/12 - 30/12)*
Sat: Brighton v Everton   1-2
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield   1-0
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff   2-0
Sat: Spurs v Wolves   3-1
Sat: Watford v Newcastle   2-0
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal   4-1
Sun: Palace v Chelsea   0-2
Sun: Burnley v West Ham   1-1
Sun: Southampton v Man City   0-2
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth   3-1


----------



## Dando (Dec 28, 2018)

Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)
 Sat: Brighton 1 v Everton 1
 Sat: Fulham 1 v Huddersfield 2
 Sat: Leicester 3 v Cardiff 0
 Sat: Spurs 1 v Wolves 2
 Sat: Watford 2 v Newcastle 2
 Sat: Liverpool 2 v Arsenal 0
 Sun: Palace 1 v Chelsea 1
 Sun: Burnley 1 v West Ham 1
 Sun: Southampton 1 v Man City 4
 Sun: Man Utd 2 v Bournemouth 2

 Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)
 Tue: Everton 1 v Leicester 2
 Tue: Arsenal 3 v Fulham 0
 Tue: Cardiff 0 v Spurs 3
 Wed: Bournemouth 0 v Watford 1
 Wed: Chelsea 2 v Southampton 0
 Wed: Huddersfield 1 v Burnley 1
 Wed: West Ham 2 v Brighton 3
 Wed: Wolves 2 v Palace 1
 Wed: Newcastle 1 v Man Utd 2
 Thu: Man City 1 v Liverpool 2


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 28, 2018)

Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)
Sat: Brighton v Everton 2-1
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff 1-1
Sat: Spurs v Wolves 3-1
Sat: Watford v Newcastle 1-1
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal 2-2
Sun: Palace v Chelsea 1-2
Sun: Burnley v West Ham 1-2
Sun: Southampton v Man City 0-3
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth 3-1

Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)
Tue: Everton v Leicester 2-2
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham 4-0
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs 0-4
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford 1-1
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton 3-1
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley 2-2
Wed: West Ham v Brighton 2-1
Wed: Wolves v Palace 2-2
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd 2-1
Thu: Man City v Liverpool 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 28, 2018)

[*Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)*
Sat: Brighton v Everton1-3
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield2-1
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff2-0
Sat: Spurs v Wolves 3-1
Sat: Watford v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal 1-1
Sun: Palace v Chelsea 1-1
Sun: Burnley v West Ham 1-2
Sun: Southampton v Man City 1-2
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth 2-1

*Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)*
Tue: Everton v Leicester 2-1
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham 2-0
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs 1-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford 1-1
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton 2-1
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley  1-1
Wed: West Ham v Brighton 2-1
Wed: Wolves v Palace 1-1
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd 0-3
Thu: Man City v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2018)

*Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)*
Sat: Brighton v Everton  1-2
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield  1-1
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff  3-1
Sat: Spurs v Wolves  2-2
Sat: Watford v Newcastle  2-1
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal  1-1
Sun: Palace v Chelsea  1-1
Sun: Burnley v West Ham  0-2
Sun: Southampton v Man City 1-2
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth 3-0

*Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)*
Tue: Everton v Leicester 2-2
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham  2-0
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs  1-2
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford  1-2
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton  2-0
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley  0-1
Wed: West Ham v Brighton  3-1
Wed: Wolves v Palace 2-2
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd  1-3
Thu: Man City v Liverpool  2-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 28, 2018)

Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)
Sat: Brighton v Everton 2-2
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Wolves 2-0
Sat: Watford v Newcastle 2-1
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal 2-1
Sun: Palace v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Burnley v West Ham 0-2
Sun: Southampton v Man City 0-3
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth 2-0

Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)
Tue: Everton v Leicester 1-1
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham 3-0
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs 0-2
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford 1-1
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton 2-0
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley 1-0
Wed: West Ham v Brighton 1-1
Wed: Wolves v Palace 2-0
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd 0-2
Thu: Man City v Liverpool 2-1


----------



## Piece (Dec 28, 2018)

*Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)*
Sat: Brighton v Everton 0-1
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Wolves 2-1
Sat: Watford v Newcastle 3-0
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal 2-2
Sun: Palace v Chelsea 1-2
Sun: Burnley v West Ham 1-1
Sun: Southampton v Man City 0-3
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth 2-1

*Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)*
Tue: Everton v Leicester 1-1
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham 2-0
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs 0-2
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford 2-2
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton 2-0
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley 1-1
Wed: West Ham v Brighton 2-1
Wed: Wolves v Palace 1-1
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd 1-2
Thu: Man City v Liverpool 2-1


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)
Sat: Brighton v Everton 0-2
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff 4-0
Sat: Spurs v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Watford v Newcastle 1-2
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal 4-1
Sun: Palace v Chelsea 1-0
Sun: Burnley v West Ham 0-0
Sun: Southampton v Man City 1-1
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth 3-0

Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)
Tue: Everton v Leicester 3-1
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham 2-0
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs 1-1
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford 0-2
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton 2-0
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley 1-2
Wed: West Ham v Brighton 2-0
Wed: Wolves v Palace 2-1
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd 1-1
Thu: Man City v Liverpool 2-2


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 29, 2018)

Sat: Brighton v Everton 1-2
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff 3-0
Sat: Spurs v Wolves 3-1
Sat: Watford v Newcastle 1-1
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal 2-0
Sun: Palace v Chelsea 1-2
Sun: Burnley v West Ham 1-3 
Sun: Southampton v Man City 0-2
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth 3-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 29, 2018)

*Week 20 (29/12 - 30/12)*
Sat: Brighton v Everton 1-2
Sat: Fulham v Huddersfield 1-0
Sat: Leicester v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Wolves 3-1
Sat: Watford v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Liverpool v Arsenal 2-1
Sun: Palace v Chelsea 1-2
Sun: Burnley v West Ham 1-2
Sun: Southampton v Man City 2-3
Sun: Man Utd v Bournemouth 3-0

*Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)*
Tue: Everton v Leicester 2-2
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham 4-0
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs 1-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford 2-1
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton 3-1
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley 1-0
Wed: West Ham v Brighton 2-0
Wed: Wolves v Palace 2-1
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd 0-3
Thu: Man City v Liverpool 2-2


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2018)

Deep joy ............................ I'm currently sitting on 0 points so far this week!!


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Slime said:



			Deep joy ............................ I'm currently sitting on 0 points so far this week!!
		
Click to expand...

I had wolves 2-1 and us 4-1. I reckon that deserves more than 2 points!!

However, I had the bloos winning 2-0. I should be disqualified... ðŸ¤£


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

*Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)*
Tue: Everton 2-2 Leicester
Tue: Arsenal 4-1 Fulham
Tue: Cardiff 1-2 Spurs
Wed: Bournemouth 2-2 Watford
Wed: Chelsea 3-1 Southampton
Wed: Huddersfield 0-1 Burnley
Wed: West Ham 1-1 Brighton
Wed: Wolves 2-0 Palace
Wed: Newcastle 0-2 Man Utd
Thu: Man City 3-2 Liverpool


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

Week 20 Standings


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      169          7          190
-  ColchesterFC   162          7          200
^  nickjdavis     150          7          194
-  Paperboy       149          5          182
v  Slime          148          2          200
-  SteveW86       147          8          179
^  Bazzatron      142          5          200
v  Papas1982      141          3          188
^  Piece          140          4          200
v  Tashyboy       139          3          199
^  jobr1850       136          5          199
^  Orikoru        134          5          200
v  HomerJSimpson  132                     190
-  anotherdouble  131          8          200
-  GG26            96                     150
^  Dando           96          4          170
v  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         86          3          120
-  Wolf            81          3          119
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 31, 2018)

*Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)*
Tue: Everton v Leicester. 2-0
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham   3-1
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs   0-2
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford   1-1
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton   2-1
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley   1-2
Wed: West Ham v Brighton   2-0
Wed: Wolves v Palace   2-0
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd   0-3
Thu: Man City v Liverpool   1-2

And, thank you for keeping league up dated over Xmas ðŸ‘...


----------



## Slime (Dec 31, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			And, thank you for keeping league up dated over Xmas ðŸ‘...
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 1, 2019)

Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)
Tue: Everton v Leicester. 1-1
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham 3-0
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs 1-2
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford 1-1
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton 2-0
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley 1-2
Wed: West Ham v Brighton 2-2
Wed: Wolves v Palace 3-1
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd 1-3
Thu: Man City v Liverpool 2-2


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Week 21 (01/01 - 03/01)
Tue: Everton v Leicester 2-0
Tue: Arsenal v Fulham 2-1
Tue: Cardiff v Spurs 0-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Watford 2-0
Wed: Chelsea v Southampton 2-0
Wed: Huddersfield v Burnley 0-1
Wed: West Ham v Brighton 1-1
Wed: Wolves v Palace 2-0
Wed: Newcastle v Man Utd 2-1
Thu: Man City v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2019)

Is it too late to change one of my predictions for tonight?
I'd like to go Newcastle 0 - 4 Man United, thanks.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2019)

The big story of week 21 is that I finally had a good week! 

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      176          7          200
-  ColchesterFC   168          6          210
^  SteveW86       157         10          189
^  Slime          155          7          210
v  nickjdavis     153          3          204
^  Bazzatron      152         10          210
v  Paperboy       149          5          182
-  Papas1982      149          8          198
-  Piece          147          7          210
^  Orikoru        145         11          210
v  Tashyboy       143          4          209
v  jobr1850       141          5          209
^  anotherdouble  134          3          210
v  HomerJSimpson  132                     190
^  Dando          102          6          180
v  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92          6          130
-  Wolf            86          5          129
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2019)

*Week 22 (12/01 - 14/01)*
Sat: West Ham v Arsenal
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool
Sat: Burnley v Fulham
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield
Sat: Palace v Watford
Sat: Leicester v Southampton
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd
Mon: Man City v Wolves


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2019)

Sat: West Ham v Arsenal 2-1
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool 1-3
Sat: Burnley v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Palace v Watford 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle 2-0
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth 1-1
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 2-2
Mon: Man City v Wolves 3-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

Sat: West Ham v Arsenal 1-2
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool 0-2
Sat: Burnley v Fulham 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Palace v Watford 1-0
Sat: Leicester v Southampton 1-0
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle 2-0
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth 1-0
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 2-1
Mon: Man City v Wolves 2-0


----------



## User2021 (Jan 4, 2019)

Sat: West Ham v Arsenal 2-2
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Burnley v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield 1-1
Sat: Palace v Watford 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Southampton 2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle 3-0
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth 2-1
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 2-1
Mon: Man City v Wolves 3-0


----------



## Wolf (Jan 5, 2019)

Sat: West Ham v Arsenal 0-2
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Burnley v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield 1-1
Sat: Palace v Watford 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Southampton 2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle 3-0
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth 1-1
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 2-1
Mon: Man City v Wolves 3-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Week 22 (12/01 - 14/01)*
Sat: West Ham v Arsenal 1-1
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Burnley v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield2-1
Sat: Palace v Watford 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle 3-0
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth1-1
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 2-2
Mon: Man City v Wolves2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 6, 2019)

*Week 22 (12/01 - 14/01)*
Sat: West Ham v Arsenal 1-2
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool 1-3
Sat: Burnley v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Palace v Watford 1-2
Sat: Leicester v Southampton 1-0
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle 3-0
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth 2-1
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 2-2
Mon: Man City v Wolves 3-1


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 8, 2019)

*Week 22 (12/01 - 14/01)*
Sat: West Ham v Arsenal 0 - 2
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool 1 - 2
Sat: Burnley v Fulham 2 - 0
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield 1 - 1
Sat: Palace v Watford 1 - 2
Sat: Leicester v Southampton 2 - 1
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle 2 - 0
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth 2 - 1
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 2 - 1
Mon: Man City v Wolves 3 - 1


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 8, 2019)

Sat: West Ham 1 v 2 Arsenal
Sat: Brighton 1 v 3 Liverpool
Sat: Burnley 2 v 0 Fulham
Sat: Cardiff 1 v 0 Huddersfield
Sat: Palace 2 v 2 Watford
Sat: Leicester 1 v 1 Southampton
Sat: Chelsea 2 v 0 Newcastle
Sun: Everton 2 v 2 Bournemouth
Sun: Spurs 1 v 1 Man Utd
Mon: Man City 1 v 1 Wolves


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2019)

Sat: West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Sat: Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Sat: Burnley 2-1 Fulham
Sat: Cardiff 2-1 Huddersfield
Sat: Palace 2-2 Watford
Sat: Leicester 3-1 Southampton
Sat: Chelsea 2-1 Newcastle
Sun: Everton 3-2 Bournemouth
Sun: Spurs 1-1 Man Utd
Mon: Man City 3-1 Wolves


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2019)

Sat: West Ham v Arsenal 1-2
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool 0-3
Sat: Burnley v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield 2-1
Sat: Palace v Watford 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Southampton 0-0
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle 2-1
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth 1-2
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 2-1
Mon: Man City v Wolves 3-1


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2019)

*Week 22 *
Sat: West Ham v Arsenal  2-2
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool  1-2
Sat: Burnley v Fulham  2-0
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield  1-1
Sat: Palace v Watford  2-2
Sat: Leicester v Southampton  1-0
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle  2-1
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth  1-2
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd  2-3
Mon: Man City v Wolves  2-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 11, 2019)

*Week 22 (12/01 - 14/01)*
Sat: West Ham v Arsenal 1-2
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool 1-3
Sat: Burnley v Fulham 1-0
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield 1-0
Sat: Palace v Watford 1-2
Sat: Leicester v Southampton 2-0
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle 3-0
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth 1-1
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 2-2
Mon: Man City v Wolves 2-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 11, 2019)

Week 22 (12/01 - 14/01)[/B]
Sat: West Ham v Arsenal   1-1
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool   0-2
Sat: Burnley v Fulham   2-0
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield   2-1
Sat: Palace v Watford   1-2
Sat: Leicester v Southampton   1-1
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle   2-0
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth   1-0
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd   2-2
Mon: Man City v Wolves   4-0


----------



## Dando (Jan 11, 2019)

Sat: West Ham v Arsenal   1-2
 Sat: Brighton v Liverpool   1-3
 Sat: Burnley v Fulham   2-2
 Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield   0-0
 Sat: Palace v Watford   0-2
 Sat: Leicester v Southampton  2-1
 Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle   2-0
 Sun: Everton v Bournemouth   1-0
 Sun: Spurs v Man Utd   2-2
 Mon: Man City v Wolves   3-0


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 12, 2019)

*Week 22 (12/01 - 14/01)*
Sat: West Ham v Arsenal 1-1
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool 1-4
Sat: Burnley v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield 2-2
Sat: Palace v Watford 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Southampton 2-0
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle 2-0
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth 1-0
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 2-1
Mon: Man City v Wolves 3-0


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 12, 2019)

Week 22 (12/01 - 14/01)
Sat: West Ham v Arsenal 2-1
Sat: Brighton v Liverpool 0-3
Sat: Burnley v Fulham 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Huddersfield 1-1
Sat: Palace v Watford 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Southampton 2-2
Sat: Chelsea v Newcastle 3-0
Sun: Everton v Bournemouth 2-0
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 2-1
Mon: Man City v Wolves 3-0


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 12, 2019)

Bugger! Cn i count my super 6 screen shot as scores? 

Sun: Everton v Bournemouth 2-1
Sun: Spurs v Man Utd 1-3
Mon: Man City v Wolves 4-0


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2019)

League table after week 22:

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      184          8          210
-  ColchesterFC   178         10          220
-  SteveW86       167         10          199
^  Paperboy       163          9          202
v  Slime          163          8          220
v  nickjdavis     160          7          214
v  Bazzatron      155          3          220
^  Orikoru        154          9          220
-  Piece          153          6          220
v  Papas1982      152          3          201
-  Tashyboy       149          6          219
-  jobr1850       149          8          219
-  anotherdouble  141          7          220
-  HomerJSimpson  137          5          200
-  Dando          111          9          190
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  Wolf            91          5          139
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  NWJocko         11                       9
*  jammydodger      8          8           10
v  kmdmr1           7                      10
v  drewster         5                      10
v  Fish             5                      10
v  Farneyman        2                       9
```
(Please note, I made an error with Paperboy's total last week but have now corrected it. Apologies.)


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2019)

*Week 23 Fixtures*
Sat: Wolves v Leicester
Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham
Sat: Liverpool v Palace
Sat: Man Utd v Brighton
Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff
Sat: Southampton v Everton
Sat: Watford v Burnley
Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea
Sun: Huddersfield v Man City
Sun: Fulham v Spurs


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 15, 2019)

Week 23 Fixtures
Sat: Wolves v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham 1-2
Sat: Liverpool v Palace 2-0
Sat: Man Utd v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff 1-1
Sat: Southampton v Everton 1-1
Sat: Watford v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea 1-1
Sun: Huddersfield v Man City 0-3
Sun: Fulham v Spurs 0-2


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 15, 2019)

*Week 23 Fixtures*
Sat: Wolves v Leicester 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham 1-0
Sat: Liverpool v Palace 2-0
Sat: Man Utd v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff 0-0
Sat: Southampton v Everton 1-1
Sat: Watford v Burnley 2-1
Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea 0-1
Sun: Huddersfield v Man City 0-6
Sun: Fulham v Spurs 0-2


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 15, 2019)

*Week 23 Fixtures*
Sat: Wolves 2 v 1 Leicester
Sat: Bournemouth 0 v 1 West Ham
Sat: Liverpool 2 v 0 Palace
Sat: Man Utd 2 v 0 Brighton
Sat: Newcastle 1 v 0 Cardiff
Sat: Southampton 2 v 2 Everton
Sat: Watford 2 v 0 Burnley
Sat: Arsenal 2 v 1 Chelsea
Sun: Huddersfield 0 v 5 Man City
Sun: Fulham 0 v 2 Spurs


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2019)

*Week 23 Fixtures*
Sat: Wolves 2 v 1 Leicester
Sat: Bournemouth 0 v 1 West Ham
Sat: Liverpool 2 v 0 Palace
Sat: Man Utd 2 v 0 Brighton
Sat: Newcastle 1 v 0 Cardiff
Sat: Southampton 2 v 2 Everton
Sat: Watford 2 v 0 Burnley
Sat: Arsenal 2 v 1 Chelsea
Sun: Huddersfield 0 v4 Man City
Sun: Fulham 0 v 3 Spurs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2019)

Sat: Wolves 2 v 0 Leicester
Sat: Bournemouth 0 v 1 West Ham
Sat: Liverpool 2 v 0 Palace
Sat: Man Utd 2 v 0 Brighton
Sat: Newcastle 0 v 0 Cardiff
Sat: Southampton 1 v 1 Everton
Sat: Watford 2 v 0 Burnley
Sat: Arsenal 1 v 1 Chelsea
Sun: Huddersfield 0 v 3 Man City
Sun: Fulham 1 v 2 Spurs


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Week 23 Fixtures*
Sat: Wolves v Leicester 2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham1-2
Sat: Liverpool v Palace2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Brighton3-1
Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff2-1
Sat: Southampton v Everton2-1
Sat: Watford v Burnley2â€“1
Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea1-2
Sun: Huddersfield v Man City0-4
Sun: Fulham v Spurs0-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 15, 2019)

*Week 23 Fixtures*
Sat: Wolves v Leicester 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham 1-1
Sat: Liverpool v Palace 3-0
Sat: Man Utd v Brighton 3-1
Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: Southampton v Everton -12
Sat: Watford v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea 1-1
Sun: Huddersfield v Man City 0-3
Sun: Fulham v Spurs 0-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 16, 2019)

*Week 23 Fixtures*
Sat: Wolves v Leicester 2-1
 Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham 1-2
 Sat: Liverpool v Palace 3-0
 Sat: Man Utd v Brighton 2-0
 Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff 0-1
 Sat: Southampton v Everton 1-0
 Sat: Watford v Burnley 1-0
 Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea 2-2
 Sun: Huddersfield v Man City 0-4
 Sun: Fulham v Spurs 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



*Week 23 Fixtures*

Sat: Southampton v Everton -12
		
Click to expand...

I presume this was meant to say 1-2 and not an ambitious 0-12 to Everton?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2019)

Sat: Wolves 2-1 Leicester
Sat: Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham
Sat: Liverpool 2-0 Palace
Sat: Man Utd 2-1 Brighton
Sat: Newcastle 1-1 Cardiff
Sat: Southampton 2-2 Everton
Sat: Watford 2-1 Burnley
Sat: Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea
Sun: Huddersfield 0-5 Man City
Sun: Fulham 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 16, 2019)

Sat: Wolves 1 - 1 Leicester
 Sat: Bournemouth 0 - 2 West Ham
 Sat: Liverpool 2 - 0 Palace
 Sat: Man Utd 2 - 0 Brighton
 Sat: Newcastle 1 - 0 Cardiff
 Sat: Southampton 1 -1 Everton
 Sat: Watford 2 - 0 Burnley
 Sat: Arsenal 1 - 1 Chelsea
 Sun: Huddersfield 0 - 3 Man City
 Sun: Fulham 1 - 2 Spurs


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I presume this was meant to say 1-2 and not an ambitious 0-12 to Everton?
		
Click to expand...

Yes 1-2. Should probably make my predictions when I haven't been drinking but it's been working so far


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 18, 2019)

Week 23 Fixtures
Sat: Wolves v Leicester   2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham   1-2
Sat: Liverpool v Palace   4-0
Sat: Man Utd v Brighton   3-0
Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff   2-1
Sat: Southampton v Everton   2-0
Sat: Watford v Burnley   2-0
Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea   1-2
Sun: Huddersfield v Man City   0-4
Sun: Fulham v Spurs   0-1


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2019)

Sat: Wolves v Leicester 2-2
 Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham 1-1
 Sat: Liverpool v Palace 3-0
 Sat: Man Utd v Brighton 1-0
 Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff 2-1
 Sat: Southampton v Everton 1-0
 Sat: Watford v Burnley 1-1
 Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea 0-3
 Sun: Huddersfield v Man City 0-5
 Sun: Fulham v Spurs 1-3


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2019)

*Week 23 Fixtures*
Sat: Wolves v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham 1-1 
Sat: Liverpool v Palace 3-1
Sat: Man Utd v Brighton 3-1
Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: Southampton v Everton 2-1
Sat: Watford v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea 1-1
Sun: Huddersfield v Man City 0-4
Sun: Fulham v Spurs 0-2


----------



## User2021 (Jan 18, 2019)

*Week 23 Fixtures*
Sat: Wolves v Leicester 2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham 2-2
Sat: Liverpool v Palace 3-1
Sat: Man Utd v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff 1-0
Sat: Southampton v Everton 2-2
Sat: Watford v Burnley 2-1
Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea 1-1
Sun: Huddersfield v Man City 1-4
Sun: Fulham v Spurs 1-3


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2019)

*Week 23 Fixtures*
Sat: Wolves v Leicester  2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham  1-1
Sat: Liverpool v Palace  3-1
Sat: Man Utd v Brighton  2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff  2-1
Sat: Southampton v Everton 1-2
Sat: Watford v Burnley  2-2
Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea  1-2
Sun: Huddersfield v Man City 1-3
Sun: Fulham v Spurs 0-2


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 19, 2019)

Week 23 Fixtures
Sat: Wolves v Leicester 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v West Ham 1-2
Sat: Liverpool v Palace 3-0
Sat: Man Utd v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Newcastle v Cardiff 1-1
Sat: Southampton v Everton 2-1
Sat: Watford v Burnley 1-1
Sat: Arsenal v Chelsea 1-2
Sun: Huddersfield v Man City 0-4
Sun: Fulham v Spurs 0-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 19, 2019)

Sat: Wolves 1 v 1 Leicester
Sat: Bournemouth 1 v 1 West Ham
Sat: Liverpool 3 v 0 Palace
Sat: Man Utd 3 v 01 Brighton
Sat: Newcastle 1 v 0 Cardiff
Sat: Southampton 3 v 1 Everton
Sat: Watford 2 v 0 Burnley
Sat: Arsenal 2 v 12 Chelsea
Sun: Huddersfield 0 v4 Man City
Sun: Fulham 0 v 4 Spurs


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Sat: Arsenal 2 v 12 Chelsea
		
Click to expand...

You really didn't have a lot of faith in Arsenal did you?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2019)

Astonishing consistency from SteveW86 as he nets 10 points for the third week in a row. Not much change in the table though...


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      191          7          220
-  ColchesterFC   186          8          230
-  SteveW86       177         10          209
-  Paperboy       172          9          212
-  Slime          170          7          230
-  nickjdavis     168          8          224
^  Orikoru        163          9          230
v  Bazzatron      162          7          230
-  Piece          161          8          230
-  Papas1982      158          6          211
-  Tashyboy       158          9          229
-  jobr1850       155          6          229
-  anotherdouble  147          6          230
-  HomerJSimpson  146          9          210
-  Dando          118          7          200
^  Wolf            98          7          149
v  GG26            96                     150
v  Dan2501         94                     110
v  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
^  jammydodger     14          6           20
v  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2019)

FA Cup next weekend so you have a week and a day until the next fixtures. I'll put the next two sets up because there's not much gap between them.

*Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)*
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff
Tue: Fulham v Brighton
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton
Tue: Wolves v West Ham
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley
Tue: Newcastle v Man City
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea
Wed: Southampton v Palace
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester
Wed: Spurs v Watford

*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle
Sat: Brighton v Watford
Sat: Burnley v Southampton
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield
Sat: Palace v Fulham
Sat: Everton v Wolves
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd
Sun: Man City v Arsenal
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You really didn't have a lot of faith in Arsenal did you?
		
Click to expand...

Fat fingers costs me again!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm going to start backing Steve's predictions each week.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Astonishing consistency from SteveW86 as he nets 10 points for the third week in a row. Not much change in the table though...


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games 
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      191          7          220
-  ColchesterFC   186          8          230
-  SteveW86       177         10          209
-  Paperboy       172          9          212
-  Slime          170          7          230
-  nickjdavis     168          8          224
^  Orikoru        163          9          230
v  Bazzatron      162          7          230
-  Piece          161          8          230
-  Papas1982      158          6          211
-  Tashyboy       158          9          229
-  jobr1850       155          6          229
-  anotherdouble  147          6          230
-  HomerJSimpson  146          9          210
-  Dando          118          7          200
^  Wolf            98          7          149
v  GG26            96                     150
v  Dan2501         94                     110
v  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
^  jammydodger     14          6           20
v  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


Click to expand...

Really regretting those missed weeks now!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			FA Cup next weekend so you have a week and a day until the next fixtures. I'll put the next two sets up because there's not much gap between them.

*Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)*
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff 3-1
Tue: Fulham v Brighton1-2
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton1-2
Tue: Wolves v West Ham1-1
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley2-1
Tue: Newcastle v Man City1-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea1-2
Wed: Southampton v Palace1-1
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester2-0
Wed: Spurs v Watford2-1

*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle2-0
Sat: Brighton v Watford1-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton1-1
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield3-1
Sat: Palace v Fulham2-1
Sat: Everton v Wolves1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth1-2
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd 1-2
Sun: Man City v Arsenal2-0
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool1-3
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

*Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)*
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff 2-0
Tue: Fulham v Brighton 2-2
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton 0-1
Tue: Wolves v West Ham 1-2
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley 3-0
Tue: Newcastle v Man City 1-2
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea 1-1
Wed: Southampton v Palace 0-1
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester 2-0
Wed: Spurs v Watford 2-0

*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Brighton v Watford 1-2
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Palace v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Everton v Wolves 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth 1-0
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Man City v Arsenal 2-1
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool 1-1


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 23, 2019)

Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)

Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff 2-0
Tue: Fulham v Brighton 2-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton 2-1
Tue: Wolves v West Ham 2-0
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley 3-1
Tue: Newcastle v Man City 0-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea 2-1
Wed: Southampton v Palace 1-1
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester 4-0
Wed: Spurs v Watford 2-1

Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)

Sat: Spurs v Newcastle 1-1
Sat: Brighton v Watford 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 1-2
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield 3-1
Sat: Palace v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Everton v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth 2-2
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd 1-3
Sun: Man City v Arsenal 2-2
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool 2-3


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2019)

*Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)*
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff 3-0
Tue: Fulham v Brighton 1-2
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton 0-1
Tue: Wolves v West Ham 1-1
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley 3-0
Tue: Newcastle v Man City 0-2
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea 1-1
Wed: Southampton v Palace 0-1
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester 2-0
Wed: Spurs v Watford 2-0

*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Brighton v Watford 0-0
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Palace v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Everton v Wolves 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth 1-0
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Man City v Arsenal 2-2
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## User2021 (Jan 23, 2019)

Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff 3-0
Tue: Fulham v Brighton 1-2
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton 1- 1
Tue: Wolves v West Ham 2-1
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley 2-0
Tue: Newcastle v Man City 1-2
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea 1-1
Wed: Southampton v Palace 2-1
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester 2-0
Wed: Spurs v Watford 3-2

Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Brighton v Watford 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Palace v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Everton v Wolves 2-1
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth 1-2
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd 1-1
Sun: Man City v Arsenal 3-1
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool 2-3


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 28, 2019)

*Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)*
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff 2-0
Tue: Fulham v Brighton 1-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton 1-1
Tue: Wolves v West Ham 2-1
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley 2-0
Tue: Newcastle v Man City 0-2
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea 1-2
Wed: Southampton v Palace 2-1
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester 2-1
Wed: Spurs v Watford 2-1

*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle 2-1
Sat: Brighton v Watford 1-2
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Palace v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Everton v Wolves 0-2
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth 0-0
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd 1-2
Sun: Man City v Arsenal 2-0
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

*Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)*
Tue: Arsenal 3-1 Cardiff
Tue: Fulham 1-2 Brighton
Tue: Huddersfield 0-2 Everton
Tue: Wolves 2-1 West Ham
Tue: Man Utd 3-1 Burnley
Tue: Newcastle 0-4 Man City
Wed: Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Wed: Southampton 3-2 Palace
Wed: Liverpool 4-1 Leicester
Wed: Spurs 2-1 Watford

*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*
Sat: Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Sat: Brighton 1-1 Watford
Sat: Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Sat: Chelsea 3-0 Huddersfield
Sat: Palace 2-1 Fulham
Sat: Everton 1-2 Wolves
Sat: Cardiff 2-2 Bournemouth
Sun: Leicester 2-1 Man Utd
Sun: Man City 3-1 Arsenal
Mon: West Ham 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 28, 2019)

*Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)*
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff 3-0
 Tue: Fulham v Brighton 1-1
 Tue: Huddersfield v Everton 1-0
 Tue: Wolves v West Ham 2-1
 Tue: Man Utd v Burnley 3-0
 Tue: Newcastle v Man City 0-3
 Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea 1-2
 Wed: Southampton v Palace 2-2
 Wed: Liverpool v Leicester 2-0
 Wed: Spurs v Watford 2-1

will sort out the weekends predictions later in the week.


----------



## Piece (Jan 28, 2019)

*Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)*
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff 3-0
Tue: Fulham v Brighton 1-2
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton 1-0
Tue: Wolves v West Ham 2-1
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley 2-1
Tue: Newcastle v Man City 0-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea 0-1
Wed: Southampton v Palace 1-1
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester 2-0
Wed: Spurs v Watford 1-2

*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Brighton v Watford 0-3
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield 3-1
Sat: Palace v Fulham 1-0
Sat: Everton v Wolves 0-2
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth 1-2
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd 1-1
Sun: Man City v Arsenal 3-1
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 28, 2019)

*Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)*

Tue: Arsenal 2 v 0 Cardiff
Tue: Fulham 1 v 1 Brighton
Tue: Huddersfield 1 v 2 Everton
Tue: Wolves 1 v 1 West Ham
Tue: Man Utd 2 v 0 Burnley
Tue: Newcastle 1 v 3 Man City
Wed: Bournemouth 1 v 2 Chelsea
Wed: Southampton 1 v 1 Palace
Wed: Liverpool 2 v 0 Leicester
Wed: Spurs 2 v 1 Watford

*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*

Sat: Spurs 2 v 1 Newcastle
Sat: Brighton 1 v 1 Watford
Sat: Burnley 0 v 2 Southampton
Sat: Chelsea 2 v 1 Huddersfield
Sat: Palace 2 v 1 Fulham
Sat: Everton 2 v 2 Wolves
Sat: Cardiff 1 v 2 Bournemouth
Sun: Leicester 1 v 2 Man Utd
Sun: Man City 2 v 1 Arsenal
Mon: West Ham 1 v 2 Liverpool


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 28, 2019)

Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)[/B]
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff   3-1
Tue: Fulham v Brighton   1-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton   0-1
Tue: Wolves v West Ham   2-1
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley   4-0
Tue: Newcastle v Man City   0-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea   1-0
Wed: Southampton v Palace   2-0
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester   3-1
Wed: Spurs v Watford.  2-1


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2019)

*Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)*
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff  2-0
Tue: Fulham v Brighton  1-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton  0-2
Tue: Wolves v West Ham  2-1
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley  3-0
Tue: Newcastle v Man City  1-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea  1-2
Wed: Southampton v Palace  1-1
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester  3-1
Wed: Spurs v Watford  2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 28, 2019)

*Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)*
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff 3-0
Tue: Fulham v Brighton 1-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton 0-2
Tue: Wolves v West Ham 2-0
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley 3-1
Tue: Newcastle v Man City 0-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea 0-2
Wed: Southampton v Palace 1-2
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester 2-1
Wed: Spurs v Watford 2-2

*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Brighton v Watford 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 0-0
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield 3-0
Sat: Palace v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Everton v Wolves 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth 1-1
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd 2-3
Sun: Man City v Arsenal 2-1
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool 0-3


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 29, 2019)

Appreciate I may be too late for tonight, but greatly appreciated if theyâ€™re accepted

Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff 2-0
Tue: Fulham v Brighton 1-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton 0-2
Tue: Wolves v West Ham 2-1
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley 3-0
Tue: Newcastle v Man City 0-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea 1-2
Wed: Southampton v Palace 1-1
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester 2-1
Wed: Spurs v Watford 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Appreciate I may be too late for tonight, but greatly appreciated if theyâ€™re accepted

Week 24 Fixtures (29/01 - 30/01)
Tue: Arsenal v Cardiff 2-0
Tue: Fulham v Brighton 1-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Everton 0-2
Tue: Wolves v West Ham 2-1
Tue: Man Utd v Burnley 3-0
Tue: Newcastle v Man City 0-3
Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea 1-2
Wed: Southampton v Palace 1-1
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester 2-1
Wed: Spurs v Watford 2-0
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Steve but the Tuesday ones were too late.  I've always said they need to be over an hour before kick off because that's when the team line-ups are announced, which could influence your predictions. The Wednesday ones are fine though of course.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2019)

@Dando & @Papas1982 you still have time to get tonight's 4 games in!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 30, 2019)

Wed: Bournemouth v Chelsea 1-2
Wed: Southampton v Palace 2-1
Wed: Liverpool v Leicester 3-0
Wed: Spurs v Watford 3-0

*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Brighton v Watford 0-0
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 1-2
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Palace v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Everton v Wolves 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth 1-0
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Man City v Arsenal 2-1
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 30, 2019)

*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle 2-1
 Sat: Brighton v Watford 1-2
 Sat: Burnley v Southampton 1-1
 Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield 2-0
 Sat: Palace v Fulham 2-2
 Sat: Everton v Wolves 1-2
 Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth 1-0
 Sun: Leicester v Man Utd 1-2
 Sun: Man City v Arsenal 1-1
 Mon: West Ham v Liverpool 1-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry Steve but the Tuesday ones were too late.  I've always said they need to be over an hour before kick off because that's when the team line-ups are announced, which could influence your predictions. The Wednesday ones are fine though of course.
		
Click to expand...

There goes my 10 point scoring streak!

No problem, the rules be the rules


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			There goes my 10 point scoring streak!

*No problem, the rules be the rules*

Click to expand...

Ah now that's the golfer in you talking. 


MegaSteve hit the milestone of 200 points and extends his lead at the top. Not much movement as Tash is the only climber this week. 

*Week 24 Standings*

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      200          9          230
-  ColchesterFC   189          3          240
-  SteveW86       181          4          213
-  Paperboy       180          8          222
-  Slime          179          9          240
-  nickjdavis     174          6          234
-  Orikoru        169          6          240
-  Bazzatron      167          5          240
^  Tashyboy       166          8          239
v  Piece          166          5          240
v  Papas1982      159          1          215
-  jobr1850       158          3          239
-  anotherdouble  157         10          240
-  HomerJSimpson  151          5          220
-  Dando          118                     200
-  Wolf           103          5          159
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

PLEASE NOTE: There is a random extra fixture next Wednesday that I wasn't aware of, so I will have to tap it onto the end of Week 25. So for all of that have already predicted Week 25, here's one more for you:

*Week 25 Extra Fixture*
Wed: Everton v Man City


Obviously you have until Weds at 18:30 ish to add your prediction for this game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

*Week 25 Extra Fixture*
Wed: Everton v Man City 0-2


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

*Week 25 Extra Fixture*
Wed: Everton v Man City 1-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 31, 2019)

*Week 25 Extra Fixture*
Wed: Everton v Man City 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 31, 2019)

*Week 25 Extra Fixture*
Wed: Everton v Man City 1 - 3


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

*Week 25 Extra Fixture*
Wed: Everton 0-2 Man City


----------



## Piece (Jan 31, 2019)

*Week 25 Extra Fixture*
Wed: Everton v Man City 1-4


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 31, 2019)

Everton 1-2 Man City


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 31, 2019)

Week 25 Extra Fixture
Wed: Everton v Man City 1-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 31, 2019)

Everton v Man City 0-3


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

Wed: Everton v Man City 1-2


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2019)

Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle  1-1
Sat: Brighton v Watford  2-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton  2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield  2-0
Sat: Palace v Fulham  2-1
Sat: Everton v Wolves  1-2
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth  1-2
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd  1-3
Sun: Man City v Arsenal  2-0
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool  2-1
Wed: Everton  v  Man City  1-2


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 1, 2019)

[]*Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)*
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle.  2-1
Sat: Brighton v Watford.  2-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton.  2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield   2-0
Sat: Palace v Fulham   1-2
Sat: Everton v Wolves   1-2
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth   0-2
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd   1-2
Sun: Man City v Arsenal   3-0
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool   0-3
Wed:   Everton v Man City   0-3


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 1, 2019)

*Week 25 Extra Fixture*
Wed: Everton 1-3 Man City


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 2, 2019)

Week 25 Fixtures (02/02 - 04/02)
Sat: Spurs v Newcastle 2-1
Sat: Brighton v Watford 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 2-1
Sat: Chelsea v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Palace v Fulham 2-2
Sat: Everton v Wolves 1-3
Sat: Cardiff v Bournemouth 1-2
Sun: Leicester v Man Utd 1-2
Sun: Man City v Arsenal 3-1
Mon: West Ham v Liverpool 1-2
Wed: Everton v Man City 1-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Feb 5, 2019)

nickjdavis said:



*Week 25 Extra Fixture*
Wed: Everton v Man City 1-2
		
Click to expand...

Dear organizer.....can I please amend my original prediction for this fixture?

Following Liverpool's sudden total inability to do the things that made them such an exciting team to watch, I firmly believe that Man City are about to lay down a statement performance that throws the gauntlet firmly down at Liverpool's feet.

So with that in mind I would like to revise my prediction to...

Everton v Man City 1-5


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

nickjdavis said:



			Dear organizer.....can I please amend my original prediction for this fixture?

Following Liverpool's sudden total inability to do the things that made them such an exciting team to watch, I firmly believe that Man City are about to lay down a statement performance that throws the gauntlet firmly down at Liverpool's feet.

So with that in mind I would like to revise my prediction to...

Everton v Man City 1-5
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough... new prediction accepted. 

@Tashyboy don't forget to chuck in your score for Everton v City.


Here are week 26's fixtures just so you have adequate time to get them in, rather than waiting til Thursday:

*Week 26 Fixtures*
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd
Sat: Palace v West Ham
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff
Sat: Watford v Everton
Sat: Brighton v Burnley
Sun: Spurs v Leicester
Sun: Man City v Chelsea
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 5, 2019)

Week 26 Fixtures
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd 0-4
Sat: Palace v West Ham 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal 1-3
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth 2-2
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff 1-2
Sat: Watford v Everton 2-1
Sat: Brighton v Burnley 2-1
Sun: Spurs v Leicester 3-1
Sun: Man City v Chelsea 2-2
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle 2-1


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2019)

*Week 26 Fixtures*
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd 0-3
Sat: Palace v West Ham 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal 1-2
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth 2-2
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: Watford v Everton 16-1   (4-1 )
Sat: Brighton v Burnley 1-1
Sun: Spurs v Leicester 2-2
Sun: Man City v Chelsea 2-0
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2019)

Week 26 Fixtures
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd 1-3
Sat: Palace v West Ham 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal 0-2
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth 2-0
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff 1-0
Sat: Watford v Everton 2-1
Sat: Brighton v Burnley 1-1
Sun: Spurs v Leicester 1-0
Sun: Man City v Chelsea 2-1
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 5, 2019)

Ow ow ow toffees 1 liddle Citeh 2 cheers Orikoru.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 5, 2019)

Here are week 26's fixtures just so you have adequate time to get them in, rather than waiting til Thursday:

Week 26 Fixtures
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd 0-2
Sat: Palace v West Ham 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal 0-2
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff 2â€“1
Sat: Watford v Everton 2-0
Sat: Brighton v Burnley 2-1
Sun: Spurs v Leicester2-0
Sun: Man City v Chelsea2-1
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 6, 2019)

*Week 26 Fixtures*
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd 0-3
 Sat: Palace v West Ham 2-1
 Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal 0-2
 Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth 2-0
 Sat: Southampton v Cardiff 1-0
 Sat: Watford v Everton 2-1
 Sat: Brighton v Burnley 0-0
 Sun: Spurs v Leicester 2-1
 Sun: Man City v Chelsea 3-1
 Mon: Wolves v Newcastle 3-0


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 6, 2019)

*Week 26 Fixtures*
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd 0-4
Sat: Palace v West Ham 2-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal 0-2
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth 3-1
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: Watford v Everton 2-1
Sat: Brighton v Burnley 2-1
Sun: Spurs v Leicester 3-1
Sun: Man City v Chelsea 3-2
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle 2-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 7, 2019)

Week 26 Fixtures
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd 0-2
Sat: Palace v West Ham 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal 0-3
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth 2-0
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff 2â€“0
Sat: Watford v Everton 2-1
Sat: Brighton v Burnley 1-0
Sun: Spurs v Leicester 2-0
Sun: Man City v Chelsea 1-1
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle 2-0


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2019)

Week 26 Fixtures
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd 0-3
Sat: Palace v West Ham 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal 0-3
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff 1-0
Sat: Watford v Everton 2-1
Sat: Brighton v Burnley 2-1
Sun: Spurs v Leicester 3-1
Sun: Man City v Chelsea 3-1
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

If you're currently drinking tea, put it down or be prepared to spit it all over your screen.

The second-biggest single week score of the entire season has just been registered by... Homer! 

Week 25 Standings

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      206          6          241
-  ColchesterFC   199         10          251
-  SteveW86       192         11          224
-  Paperboy       187          7          233
^  nickjdavis     186         12          245
v  Slime          185          6          251
-  Orikoru        183         14          251
-  Bazzatron      179         12          251
-  Tashyboy       176         10          250
-  Piece          174          8          251
-  Papas1982      171         12          226
-  jobr1850       171         13          250
^  HomerJSimpson  168         17          231
v  anotherdouble  163          6          251
-  Dando          118                     200
-  Wolf           116         13          170
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

Sat: Fulham 1-3 Man Utd
Sat: Palace 2-1 West Ham
Sat: Huddersfield 0-3 Arsenal
Sat: Liverpool 4-1 Bournemouth
Sat: Southampton 2-1 Cardiff
Sat: Watford 2-1 Everton
Sat: Brighton 1-2 Burnley
Sun: Spurs 2-1 Leicester
Sun: Man City 2-1 Chelsea
Mon: Wolves 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## nickjdavis (Feb 7, 2019)

*Week 26 Fixtures*
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd 0-2
 Sat: Palace v West Ham 2-1
 Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal 0-2
 Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth 2-0
 Sat: Southampton v Cardiff 2-0
 Sat: Watford v Everton 1-0
 Sat: Brighton v Burnley 1-0
 Sun: Spurs v Leicester 2-0
 Sun: Man City v Chelsea 2-1
 Mon: Wolves v Newcastle 3-1


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2019)

*Week 26 Fixtures*
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd  1-4
Sat: Palace v West Ham  2-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal  1-2
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth  1-1
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff  2-0
Sat: Watford v Everton  2-1
Sat: Brighton v Burnley  1-2
Sun: Spurs v Leicester  1-1
Sun: Man City v Chelsea  2-1
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle  3-2


More out of hope than expectation!


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 8, 2019)

*Week 26 Fixtures*
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd   1-4
Sat: Palace v West Ham   1-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal   0-2
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth   3-1
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff   2-0
Sat: Watford v Everton   2-1
Sat: Brighton v Burnley   1-1
Sun: Spurs v Leicester   2-1
Sun: Man City v Chelsea   3-1
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle   1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 8, 2019)

*Week 26 Fixtures*
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd   1-2
Sat: Palace v West Ham   2-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal   0-2
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth   3-1
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff   2-1
Sat: Watford v Everton   2-0
Sat: Brighton v Burnley   2-1
Sun: Spurs v Leicester   2-1
Sun: Man City v Chelsea   2-1
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle   2-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 9, 2019)

Week 26 Fixtures
Sat: Fulham v Man Utd 0-2
Sat: Palace v West Ham 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Arsenal 0-3
Sat: Liverpool v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Southampton v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: Watford v Everton 2-2
Sat: Brighton v Burnley 1-1
Sun: Spurs v Leicester 2-0
Sun: Man City v Chelsea 2-1
Mon: Wolves v Newcastle 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2019)

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      215          9          251
-  ColchesterFC   207          8          261
-  SteveW86       200          8          234
-  Paperboy       194          7          243
-  nickjdavis     194          8          255
-  Slime          193          8          261
-  Orikoru        190          7          261
^  Tashyboy       185          9          260
v  Bazzatron      184          5          261
-  Piece          182          8          261
-  Papas1982      180          9          236
-  jobr1850       177          6          260
^  anotherdouble  175         12          261
v  HomerJSimpson  174          6          241
^  Wolf           129         13          180
v  Dando          118                     200
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2019)

We have a while til the next games, but then there's two weeks at once:

*Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)*
Fri: Cardiff v Watford
Fri: West Ham v Fulham
Sat: Burnley v Spurs
Sat: Bournemouth v Wolves
Sat: Newcastle v Huddersfield
Sat: Leicester v Palace
Sun: Arsenal v Southampton
Sun: Man Utd v Liverpool

*Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)*
Tue: Cardiff v Everton
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves
Tue: Leicester v Brighton
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth
Wed: Southampton v Fulham
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs
Wed: Palace v Man Utd
Wed: Liverpool v Watford
Wed: Man City v West Ham


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 12, 2019)

Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)
Fri: Cardiff v Watford 2-1
Fri: West Ham v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Spurs 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Wolves 1-3
Sat: Newcastle v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Palace 1-1
Sun: Arsenal v Southampton 2-1
Sun: Man Utd v Liverpool 3-1

Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)
Tue: Cardiff v Everton 1-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 0-2
Tue: Leicester v Brighton 2-0
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 2-0
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 2-0
Wed: Southampton v Fulham 2-0
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 3-1
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 1-2
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 2-0
Wed: Man City v West Ham 3-1


----------



## Wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)
Fri: Cardiff v Watford 1-1
Fri: West Ham v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Spurs 0-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Newcastle v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Palace 1-1
Sun: Arsenal v Southampton 3-0
Sun: Man Utd v Liverpool 3-1

Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)
Tue: Cardiff v Everton 1-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 0-2
Tue: Leicester v Brighton 2-0
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 2-0
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 2-0
Wed: Southampton v Fulham 2-1
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 1-1
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 1-2
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 2-0
Wed: Man City v West Ham 3-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2019)

*Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)*
Fri: Cardiff v Watford 1-1
Fri: West Ham v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Spurs 0-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Wolves 1-1
Sat: Newcastle v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Palace 2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Southampton 2-0
Sun: Man Utd v Liverpool 1-1

*Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)*
Tue: Cardiff v Everton 0-0
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 0-2
Tue: Leicester v Brighton 2-1
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 1-0
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 3-0
Wed: Southampton v Fulham 2-0
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 1-2
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 0-2
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 3-0
Wed: Man City v West Ham 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			We have a while til the next games, but then there's two weeks at once:

*Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)*
Fri: Cardiff v Watford 1-3
Fri: West Ham v Fulham2-0
Sat: Burnley v Spurs1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Wolves1-2
Sat: Newcastle v Huddersfield2-0
Sat: Leicester v Palace1-1
Sun: Arsenal v Southampton2-0
Sun: Man Utd v Liverpool2-1

Chelsea 1 Man City 3 ðŸ˜‰
*Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)*
Tue: Cardiff v Everton1-2
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves0-2
Tue: Leicester v Brighton2-1
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley1-1
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth2-1
Wed: Southampton v Fulham1-1
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs2-1
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 1-2
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 2-0
Wed: Man City v West Ham2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 13, 2019)

*Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)*
Fri: Cardiff v Watford 1-2
Fri: West Ham v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Spurs 0-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Wolves 0-2
Sat: Newcastle v Huddersfield 1-0
Sat: Leicester v Palace 1-1
Sun: Arsenal v Southampton 2-0
Sun: Man Utd v Liverpool 2-1

*Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)*
Tue: Cardiff v Everton 0-2
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 0-2
Tue: Leicester v Brighton 2-0
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 1-0
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 3-0
Wed: Southampton v Fulham 0-0
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 2-2
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 1-3
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 2-1
Wed: Man City v West Ham 4-0


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2019)

_Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)_
Fri: Cardiff 0-2 Watford
Fri: West Ham 2-1 Fulham
Sat: Burnley 1-2 Spurs
Sat: Bournemouth 2-2 Wolves
Sat: Newcastle 3-1 Huddersfield
Sat: Leicester 1-1 Palace
Sun: Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Sun: Man Utd 2-1 Liverpool

_Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)_
Tue: Cardiff 2-1 Everton
Tue: Huddersfield 0-3 Wolves
Tue: Leicester 1-1 Brighton
Tue: Newcastle 1-1 Burnley
Wed: Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Wed: Southampton 2-2 Fulham
Wed: Chelsea 1-1 Spurs
Wed: Palace 0-2 Man Utd
Wed: Liverpool 2-0 Watford
Wed: Man City 4-0 West Ham


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 18, 2019)

*Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)*
Fri: Cardiff v Watford 1-2
Fri: West Ham v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Burnley v Spurs 0-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Newcastle v Huddersfield 2-1
Sat: Leicester v Palace 2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Southampton 2-0
Sun: Man Utd v Liverpool 1-2

*Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)*
Tue: Cardiff v Everton 0-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 0-2
Tue: Leicester v Brighton 2-0
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 1-1
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 3-1
Wed: Southampton v Fulham 2-1
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 1-1
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 0-2
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 3-1
Wed: Man City v West Ham 3-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 19, 2019)

Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)
Fri: Cardiff 1 v 2 Watford
Fri: West Ham 2 v 0 Fulham
Sat: Burnley 0 v 2 Spurs
Sat: Bournemouth 1 v 1 Wolves
Sat: Newcastle 2 v 0 Huddersfield
Sat: Leicester 2 v 2 Palace
Sun: Arsenal 2 v 0 Southampton
Sun: Man Utd 2 v 2 Liverpool

Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)
Tue: Cardiff 1 v 0 Everton
Tue: Huddersfield 0 v 1 Wolves
Tue: Leicester 2 v 1 Brighton
Tue: Newcastle 1 v 1 Burnley
Wed: Arsenal 2 v 0 Bournemouth
Wed: Southampton 2 v 1 Fulham
Wed: Chelsea 1 v 2 Spurs
Wed: Palace 1 v 2 Man Utd
Wed: Liverpool 2 v 0 Watford
Wed: Man City 4 v 0 West Ham


----------



## Piece (Feb 20, 2019)

*Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)*
Fri: Cardiff v Watford 1-2
Fri: West Ham v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Burnley v Spurs 0-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Wolves 2-1
Sat: Newcastle v Huddersfield 1-0
Sat: Leicester v Palace 0-2
Sun: Arsenal v Southampton 3-1
Sun: Man Utd v Liverpool 2-0

*Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)*
Tue: Cardiff v Everton 2-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 0-1
Tue: Leicester v Brighton 1-1
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 1-1
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 2-1
Wed: Southampton v Fulham 2-1
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 1-2
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 0-2
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 4-2
Wed: Man City v West Ham 3-0


----------



## nickjdavis (Feb 21, 2019)

*Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)*
Fri: Cardiff v Watford 1-0
Fri: West Ham v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Burnley v Spurs 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Newcastle v Huddersfield 1-0
Sat: Leicester v Palace 1-1
Sun: Arsenal v Southampton 2-0
Sun: Man Utd v Liverpool 2-2

*Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)*
Tue: Cardiff v Everton 1-0
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 0-2
Tue: Leicester v Brighton 1-0
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 1-1
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 2-0
Wed: Southampton v Fulham 1-0
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 1-2
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 1-2
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 2-0
Wed: Man City v West Ham 2-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 22, 2019)

[]*Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)*[/U]
Fri: Cardiff v Watford   1-1
Fri: West Ham v Fulham   2-0
Sat: Burnley v Spurs   1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Wolves   2-1
Sat: Newcastle v Huddersfield   2-0
Sat: Leicester v Palace   2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Southampton   1-1
Sun: Man Utd v Liverpool   2-2


----------



## Dando (Feb 22, 2019)

Cardiff v Watford   1-2
West Ham v Fulham   2-1
Burnley v Spurs   0-2
Bournemouth v Wolves   1-1
Newcastle v Huddersfield   2-2
Leicester v Palace   2-1
Arsenal v Southampton   3-1
Man Utd v Liverpool   3-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2019)

@Slime @SteveW86 @Papas1982 don't forget the games start tonight!


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 22, 2019)

Cardiff v Watford 2-2
West Ham v Fulham 2-1
Burnley v Spurs 0-2
Bournemouth v Wolves 2-1
Newcastle v Huddersfield 2-2
Leicester v Palace 2-1
Arsenal v Southampton 0-0
Man Utd v Liverpool 2-2


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



@Slime @SteveW86 @Papas1982 don't forget the games start tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 22, 2019)

Cardiff v Watford 0-2
West Ham v Fulham 3-1
Burnley v Spurs 1-3
Bournemouth v Wolves 1-1
Newcastle v Huddersfield 1-0
Leicester v Palace 2-1
Arsenal v Southampton 2-0
Man Utd v Liverpool 2-1


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks fella, was having a huge brain fart!

*Week 27 Fixtures (22/02 - 24/02)*
Fri: Cardiff v Watford  1-1
Fri: West Ham v Fulham  2-0
Sat: Burnley v Spurs  1-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Wolves  1-2
Sat: Newcastle v Huddersfield  3-1
Sat: Leicester v Palace  2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Southampton  2-1
Sun: Man Utd v Liverpool  2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2019)

*Week 27 Table*

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      220          5          259
-  ColchesterFC   213          6          269
-  SteveW86       211         11          242
-  Paperboy       200          6          251
-  nickjdavis     200          6          263
-  Slime          196          3          269
^  Bazzatron      196         12          269
v  Orikoru        195          5          269
v  Tashyboy       193          8          268
-  Piece          187          5          269
^  HomerJSimpson  185         11          249
-  jobr1850       183          6          268
v  Papas1982      182          2          244
v  anotherdouble  180          5          269
-  Wolf           134          5          188
-  Dando          124          6          208
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```
@Slime @Dando @MegaSteve @SteveW86 @Papas1982 don't forget the next set of fixtures kick-off tomorrow night.


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2019)

*Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)*
Tue: Cardiff v Everton 1-2
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 1-2
Tue: Leicester v Brighton 1-1
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 2-2
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 2-0
Wed: Southampton v Fulham 2-0
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 2-1
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 1-3
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 2-1
Wed: Man City v West Ham 3-0


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Week 27 Table*

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games 
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      220          5          259
-  ColchesterFC   213          6          269
-  SteveW86       211         11          242
-  Paperboy       200          6          251
-  nickjdavis     200          6          263
-  Slime          196          3          269
^  Bazzatron      196         12          269
v  Orikoru        195          5          269
v  Tashyboy       193          8          268
-  Piece          187          5          269
^  HomerJSimpson  185         11          249
-  jobr1850       183          6          268
v  Papas1982      182          2          244
v  anotherdouble  180          5          269
-  Wolf           134          5          188
-  Dando          124          6          208
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Fish             5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```
@Slime @Dando @MegaSteve @SteveW86 @Papas1982 don't forget the next set of fixtures kick-off tomorrow night. 

Click to expand...

Thanks! Must close the gap!


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2019)

*Bit pointless, didn't even know I'd had a go in this.......*

*Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)*
Tue: Cardiff v Everton 1-1
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 0-2
Tue: Leicester v Brighton 2-1
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 3-1
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 1-0
Wed: Southampton v Fulham 3-0
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 3-2
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 1-1
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 1-1
Wed: Man City v West Ham 4-0


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2019)

Fish said:



*Bit pointless, didn't even know I'd had a go in this.......*

Click to expand...

I should have incorporated a manager of the month so returning players had something to play for.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I should have incorporated a manager of the month so returning players had something to play for. 

Click to expand...

No problem, I was off the grid for a while, I was getting the odd alert for it but hadnâ€™t remembered Iâ€™d had a go at the start.


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2019)

Tue: Cardiff v Everton 1-1
 Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 0-3
 Tue: Leicester v Brighton 1-2
 Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 2-2
 Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 3-1
 Wed: Southampton v Fulham 2-0
 Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 2-2
 Wed: Palace v Man Utd 1-2
 Wed: Liverpool v Watford 4-1
 Wed: Man City v West Ham 0-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 26, 2019)

*Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)*
Tue: Cardiff v Everton. 1-2
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves   0-3
Tue: Leicester v Brighton   1-1
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley   2-1
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth   2-2
Wed: Southampton v Fulham   2-1
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs   0-1
Wed: Palace v Man Utd   0-2
Wed: Liverpool v Watford   2-0
Wed: Man City v West Ham   3-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 26, 2019)

*Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)*
Tue: Cardiff v Everton. 1-2
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 0-2 
Tue: Leicester v Brighton 1-1
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 1-1
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 2-1
Wed: Southampton v Fulham 2-2
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 1-1
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 0-2
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 2-1
Wed: Man City v West Ham 3-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 26, 2019)

Week 28 Fixtures (26/02 - 27/02)
Tue: Cardiff v Everton. 1-2
Tue: Huddersfield v Wolves 1-2 
Tue: Leicester v Brighton 1-1
Tue: Newcastle v Burnley 2-1
Wed: Arsenal v Bournemouth 2-0
Wed: Southampton v Fulham 1-0
Wed: Chelsea v Spurs 2-1
Wed: Palace v Man Utd 0-3
Wed: Liverpool v Watford 2-1
Wed: Man City v West Ham 3-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2019)

Colchester closing the gap at the top! Surely MegaSteve isn't going to throw it all away having led for the entire season...

*Week 28 Standings*

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      226          6          269
-  ColchesterFC   222          9          279
-  SteveW86       216          5          252
-  Paperboy       207          7          261
^  Slime          207         11          279
v  nickjdavis     206          6          273
-  Bazzatron      204          8          279
^  Tashyboy       202          9          278
v  Orikoru        199          4          279
^  HomerJSimpson  196         11          259
v  Piece          192          5          279
^  anotherdouble  192         12          279
v  jobr1850       191          8          278
v  Papas1982      190          8          254
-  Wolf           143          9          198
-  Dando          130          6          218
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
^  Fish            13          8           20
v  NWJocko         11                       9
v  kmdmr1           7                      10
v  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2019)

*Week 29 Fixtures*
Sat: Spurs v Arsenal
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield
Sat: Burnley v Palace
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle
Sun: Watford v Leicester
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea
Sun: Everton v Liverpool


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Colchester closing the gap at the top! Surely MegaSteve isn't going to throw it all away having led for the entire season...

*Week 28 Standings*

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      226          6          269
-  ColchesterFC   222          9          279
-  SteveW86       216          5          252
-  Paperboy       207          7          261
^  Slime          207         11          279
v  nickjdavis     206          6          273
-  Bazzatron      204          8          279
^  Tashyboy       202          9          278
v  Orikoru        199          4          279
^  HomerJSimpson  196         11          259
v  Piece          192          5          279
^  anotherdouble  192         12          279
v  jobr1850       191          8          278
v  Papas1982      190          8          254
-  Wolf           143          9          198
-  Dando          130          6          218
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
^  Fish            13          8           20
v  NWJocko         11                       9
v  kmdmr1           7                      10
v  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


Click to expand...

I am a Gooner and we, in recent times, are not known for our staying power...


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 28, 2019)

Week 29 Fixtures
Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 1-3
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City 0-3
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Palace 1-1
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton 4-0
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle 1-2
Sun: Watford v Leicester 2-1
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 0-4
Sun: Everton v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2019)

Two eleven point weeks. I'm on a roll

*Week 29 Fixtures*
Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 1-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City 1-2
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Palace 1-1
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton 3-0
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle 2-1
Sun: Watford v Leicester 1-1
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 0-3
Sun: Everton v Liverpool 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 28, 2019)

*Week 29 Fixtures*
Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 2-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City 0-4
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 2-1
Sat: Burnley v Palace 1-1
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton 3-1
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle 0-0
Sun: Watford v Leicester 2-3
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 0-3
Sun: Everton v Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2019)

*Week 29 Fixtures*
Sat: Spurs 2-1 Arsenal
Sat: Bournemouth 1-4 Man City
Sat: Brighton 2-1 Huddersfield
Sat: Burnley 2-1 Palace
Sat: Man Utd 2-0 Southampton
Sat: Wolves 2-0 Cardiff
Sat: West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sun: Watford 2-1 Leicester
Sun: Fulham 0-2 Chelsea
Sun: Everton 0-3 Liverpool


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 28, 2019)

*Week 29 Fixtures*
Sat: Spurs 2 v 1 Arsenal
Sat: Bournemouth 0 v 2 Man City
Sat: Brighton 2 v 0 Huddersfield
Sat: Burnley 1 v 1 Palace
Sat: Man Utd 2 v 0 Southampton
Sat: Wolves 2 v 0 Cardiff
Sat: West Ham 2 v 2 Newcastle
Sun: Watford 1 v 1 Leicester
Sun: Fulham 0 v 2 Chelsea
Sun: Everton 0 v 2 Liverpool


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Colchester closing the gap at the top! Surely MegaSteve isn't going to throw it all away having led for the entire season...

*Week 28 Standings*

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games 
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      226          6          269
-  ColchesterFC   222          9          279
-  SteveW86       216          5          252
-  Paperboy       207          7          261
^  Slime          207         11          279
v  nickjdavis     206          6          273
-  Bazzatron      204          8          279
^  Tashyboy       202          9          278
v  Orikoru        199          4          279
^  HomerJSimpson  196         11          259
v  Piece          192          5          279
^  anotherdouble  192         12          279
v  jobr1850       191          8          278
v  Papas1982      190          8          254
-  Wolf           143          9          198
-  Dando          130          6          218
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
^  Fish            13          8           20
v  NWJocko         11                       9
v  kmdmr1           7                      10
v  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


Click to expand...

Tashyboy is slowly creeping up. ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

[QUOTE="Orikoru, post: 1964001, member: 22581"
Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City 1-3
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Palace 2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton3-1
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff2-0
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle2-1
Sun: Watford v Leicester1-2
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea0-3
Sun: Everton v Liverpool1-1


----------



## Piece (Mar 1, 2019)

Week 29 Fixtures
Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 1-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City 1-2
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 1-0
Sat: Burnley v Palace 1-1
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton 3-0
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle 2-1
Sun: Watford v Leicester 2-1
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Everton v Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2019)

Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 1-3
 Sat: Bournemouth v Man City 2-1
 Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 2-0
 Sat: Burnley v Palace 1-1
 Sat: Man Utd v Southampton 3-0
 Sat: Wolves v Cardiff 2-0
 Sat: West Ham v Newcastle 1-2
 Sun: Watford v Leicester 2-1
 Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 0-3
 Sun: Everton v Liverpool 0-3


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 1, 2019)

Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 1-3
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City 1-2
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Palace 1-2
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton 3-0
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle 1-2
Sun: Watford v Leicester 2-1
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 0-3
Sun: Everton v Liverpool 0-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 1, 2019)

*Week 29 Fixtures*
Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 1-1
 Sat: Bournemouth v Man City 1-3
 Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 2-0
 Sat: Burnley v Palace 2-1
 Sat: Man Utd v Southampton 4-0
 Sat: Wolves v Cardiff 2-0
 Sat: West Ham v Newcastle 2-1
 Sun: Watford v Leicester 2-1
 Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 0-2
 Sun: Everton v Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2019)

Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City 1-3
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Palace 1-1
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton 2-0
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle 1-2
Sun: Watford v Leicester 1-0
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 0-1 (Scott Parker will park the bus)
Sun: Everton v Liverpool 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2019)

Didn't give you long to get predictions in this week so I'm tagging the regulars who are left as a reminder...
@Slime @MegaSteve @SteveW86 @Papas1982 @Wolf


----------



## Wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City 1-3
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Palace 2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton 3-0
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle 2-1
Sun: Watford v Leicester 1-2
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 0-3
Sun: Everton v Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2019)

*Week 29 Fixtures*
Sat: Spurs v Arsenal  2-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City  1-3
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield  0-0
Sat: Burnley v Palace  1-2
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton  4-1
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff  2-0
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle  2-1
Sun: Watford v Leicester  2-0
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea  0-3
Sun: Everton v Liverpool  1-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 2, 2019)

Week 29 Fixtures
Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City 1-2
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Palace 2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton 2-0
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff 3-0
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle 1-1
Sun: Watford v Leicester 1-0
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 
Sun: Everton v Liverpool


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2019)

*Week 29 Fixtures*
Sat: Spurs v Arsenal   2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City. 0-2
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield   2-0
Sat: Burnley v Palace   2-2
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton   3-0
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff   2-0
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle   1-1
Sun: Watford v Leicester   1-0
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea   0-2
Sun: Everton v Liverpool   0-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2019)

Sat: Spurs v Arsenal 2-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Man City. 0-5
Sat: Brighton v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Palace 2-2
Sat: Man Utd v Southampton 0-0
Sat: Wolves v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Newcastle 2-1
Sun: Watford v Leicester 1-0
Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Everton v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2019)

Note to SteveW86.
You haven't predicted a score for the Fulham/Chelsea or Everton/L'Pool matches!!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 2, 2019)

Sun: Fulham v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Everton v Liverpool 1-2

Not sure why they didnâ€™t come through


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2019)

Quite a high-scoring week, and it's getting tight at the top as Nick makes a late charge for the Champion's League places.


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      234          8          279
-  ColchesterFC   230          8          289
-  SteveW86       222          6          262
^  nickjdavis     220         14          283
-  Slime          218         11          289
v  Paperboy       216          9          271
-  Bazzatron      211          7          289
-  Tashyboy       210          8          288
-  Orikoru        209         10          289
^  Piece          208         16          289
v  HomerJSimpson  207         11          269
^  Papas1982      199          9          264
-  jobr1850       199          8          288
v  anotherdouble  199          7          289
-  Wolf           150          7          208
-  Dando          139          9          228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
^  Fish            22          9           30
v  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2019)

*Week 30 Fixtures*
Sat: Palace v Brighton
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth
Sat: Leicester v Fulham
Sat: Newcastle v Everton
Sat: Southampton v Spurs
Sat: Man City v Watford
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 4, 2019)

Week 30 Fixtures
Sat: Palace v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham 1-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Fulham 3-1
Sat: Newcastle v Everton 1-1
Sat: Southampton v Spurs 0-2
Sat: Man City v Watford 2-1
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley 2-0
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves 1-2
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd 1-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2019)

Sat: Palace v Brighton 1-0
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth 1-0
Sat: Leicester v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Newcastle v Everton 1-0
Sat: Southampton v Spurs 0-2
Sat: Man City v Watford 2-0
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley 2-0
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves 2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd 1-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Week 30 Fixtures*
Sat: Palace v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham 0-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth1-2
Sat: Leicester v Fulham2-1
Sat: Newcastle v Everton1-1
Sat: Southampton v Spurs1-2
Sat: Man City v Watford2-0
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley3-0
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd1-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 4, 2019)

Week 30 Fixtures
Sat: Palace 2 v 0 Brighton
Sat: Cardiff 0 v 2 West Ham
Sat: Huddersfield 1 v 0 Bournemouth
Sat: Leicester 2 v 1 Fulham
Sat: Newcastle 2 v 2 Everton
Sat: Southampton 1 v 2 Spurs
Sat: Man City 3 v 0 Watford
Sun: Liverpool 3 v 0 Burnley
Sun: Chelsea 1 v 2 Wolves
Sun: Arsenal 1 v 1 Man Utd


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2019)

Sat: Palace 2-1 Brighton
Sat: Cardiff 2-1 West Ham
Sat: Huddersfield 1-2 Bournemouth
Sat: Leicester 2-1 Fulham
Sat: Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Sat: Southampton 0-2 Spurs
Sat: Man City 2-0 Watford
Sun: Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
Sun: Chelsea 1-1 Wolves
Sun: Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Piece (Mar 7, 2019)

*Week 30 Fixtures*
Sat: Palace v Brighton 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham 0-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth 1-2
Sat: Leicester v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Newcastle v Everton 1-1
Sat: Southampton v Spurs 0-2
Sat: Man City v Watford 3-1
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley 3-0
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves 2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd 1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 7, 2019)

*Week 30 Fixtures*
Sat: Palace v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham 0-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Newcastle v Everton 1-2
Sat: Southampton v Spurs 1-2
Sat: Man City v Watford 3-1
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley 3-0
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves 2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 7, 2019)

*Week 30 Fixtures*
Sat: Palace v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham 0-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Everton 1-2
Sat: Southampton v Spurs 1-3
Sat: Man City v Watford 3-1
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley 3-0
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves 2-2
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd 1-1


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2019)

*Week 30 Fixtures*
Sat: Palace v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham 0-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth 1-3
Sat: Leicester v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Everton 1-1
Sat: Southampton v Spurs 2-1
Sat: Man City v Watford 2-0
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley 3-1
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves  2-0
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd  0-2


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 8, 2019)

*Week 30 Fixtures*
Sat: Palace v Brighton   3-1
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham   1-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth   1-1
Sat: Leicester v Fulham   2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Everton   1-1
Sat: Southampton v Spurs   1-3
Sat: Man City v Watford   2-0
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley   2-0
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves   2-2
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd   1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 8, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



*Week 30 Fixtures*
Sat: Palace v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham 0-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Leicester v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Everton 1-2
Sat: Southampton v Spurs 1-3
Sat: Man City v Watford 3-1
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley 3-0
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves 2-2
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd 1-1
		
Click to expand...

Can I change my last result please..............

Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd 1-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 8, 2019)

*Week 30 Fixtures*
Sat: Palace v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham 0-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth 0-2
Sat: Leicester v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Everton 1-1
Sat: Southampton v Spurs 1-2
Sat: Man City v Watford 3-0
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley 3-0
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves 2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd 1-1


----------



## Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

Week 30 Fixtures
Sat: Palace v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham 0-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth 0-2
Sat: Leicester v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Everton 1-1
Sat: Southampton v Spurs 1-2
Sat: Man City v Watford 3-0
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley 2-0
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves 2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd 2-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 9, 2019)

Week 30 Fixtures
Sat: Palace v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Cardiff v West Ham 0-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Bournemouth 1-2
Sat: Leicester v Fulham 3-0
Sat: Newcastle v Everton 1-1
Sat: Southampton v Spurs 1-2
Sat: Man City v Watford 2-0
Sun: Liverpool v Burnley 2-0
Sun: Chelsea v Wolves 1-2
Sun: Arsenal v Man Utd 1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2019)

Low scoring week with no one in double figures. But Colchester has closed the gap at the top to just 2!


```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      238          4          289
-  ColchesterFC   236          6          299
-  SteveW86       226          4          272
-  nickjdavis     226          6          293
-  Slime          225          7          299
-  Paperboy       221          5          281
^  Orikoru        217          8          299
-  Tashyboy       214          4          298
v  Bazzatron      214          3          299
-  Piece          214          6          299
-  HomerJSimpson  211          4          279
^  anotherdouble  204          5          299
-  jobr1850       203          4          298
v  Papas1982      199                     264
-  Wolf           157          7          218
-  Dando          139                     228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  Fish            22                      30
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2019)

Probably be another low-scoring one next week... since there's only half the games. 

*Week 31 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle
Sat: Burnley v Leicester
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool
Sun: Everton v Chelsea


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

*Week 31 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle 1-2
Sat: Burnley v Leicester 1-1
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield 2-0
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool 0-2
Sun: Everton v Chelsea 1-3 ( I live in hope)


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 11, 2019)

Week 31 Fixtures
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle 1-2
Sat: Burnley v Leicester 2-2
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield 2-1
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool 0-4
Sun: Everton v Chelsea 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 11, 2019)

*Week 31 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle 1 - 1
Sat: Burnley v Leicester 1 - 2
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield 2 - 1
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool 0 - 3
Sun: Everton v Chelsea 1 - 2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2019)

Week 31 Fixtures
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle 1-0
Sat: Burnley v Leicester 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield 2-1
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool 0-4
Sun: Everton v Chelsea 2-1


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Week 31 Fixtures
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle 1-0
Sat: Burnley v Leicester 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield 2-1
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool 0-4
Sun: Everton v Chelsea 2-1
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Martin, weâ€™re nailed on now ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 11, 2019)

*Week 31 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Leicester 0-2
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield 2-0
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool 0-3
Sun: Everton v Chelsea 1-2


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 11, 2019)

Week 31 Fixtures
Sat: Bournemouth 1 v 1 Newcastle 
Sat: Burnley 0 v 2 Leicester
Sat: West Ham 2 v 0 Huddersfield
Sun: Fulham 0 v 2 Liverpool
Sun: Everton 2 v 2 Chelsea


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2019)

Sat: Bournemouth 2-1 Newcastle
Sat: Burnley 2-2 Leicester
Sat: West Ham 2-0 Huddersfield
Sun: Fulham 0-3 Liverpool
Sun: Everton 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2019)

Probably be another low-scoring one next week... since there's only half the games. 

Week 31 Fixtures
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle 1-2
Sat: Burnley v Leicester 0-2
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield 2-0
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool 0-4
Sun: Everton v Chelsea 1-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 13, 2019)

*Week 31 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Leicester 1-2
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield 2-0
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool 0-2
Sun: Everton v Chelsea 1-2


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2019)

*Week 31 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle 2-1
Sat: Burnley v Leicester 1-1
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield 3-0
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool 0-3
Sun: Everton v Chelsea 2-1


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2019)

*Week 31 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle  2-2
Sat: Burnley v Leicester  1-2
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield  2-0
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool  0-3
Sun: Everton v Chelsea  1-2


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 15, 2019)

*Week 31 Fixtures*
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle   2-1
Sat: Burnley v Leicester   1-1
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield   2-1
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool   0-3
Sun: Everton v Chelsea   1-2


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 16, 2019)

Week 31 Fixtures
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Leicester 1-2
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield 3-0
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool 0-3
Sun: Everton v Chelsea 0-1


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

Week 31 Fixtures
Sat: Bournemouth v Newcastle 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Leicester 0-2
Sat: West Ham v Huddersfield 2-0
Sun: Fulham v Liverpool 0-3
Sun: Everton v Chelsea 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

Not many points up for grabs this week, but big news as Colchester has finally caught MegaSteve on points! Great performance from Slime as he reclaims 3rd place. 

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      240          2          294
-  ColchesterFC   240          4          304
^  Slime          233          8          304
v  SteveW86       232          6          277
v  nickjdavis     232          6          298
-  Paperboy       227          6          286
-  Orikoru        219          2          304
^  Bazzatron      218          4          304
v  Tashyboy       217          3          303
-  Piece          217          3          304
-  HomerJSimpson  214          3          284
-  anotherdouble  206          2          304
-  jobr1850       205          2          303
-  Papas1982      199                     264
-  Wolf           161          4          223
-  Dando          139                     228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  Fish            24          2           35
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```
Just for fun I made a line graph to document people's positions in the league. Is MegaSteve's dominance going to come to an end right at the death??


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

Extra week for these ones as there's internationals now.

*Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)*
Sat: Fulham v Man City
Sat: Brighton v Southampton
Sat: Burnley v Wolves
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth
Sat: Man Utd v Watford
Sat: West Ham v Everton
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd
Wed: Spurs v Palace


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 18, 2019)

Extra week for these ones as there's internationals now.

Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)
Sat: Fulham v Man City0-3
Sat: Brighton v Southampton1-3
Sat: Burnley v Wolves0-2
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield2-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford2-1
Sat: West Ham v Everton2-1
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea0-2
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs1-1
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle2-1
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 1-1
Wed: Spurs v Palace2-1


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 18, 2019)

Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)
Sat: Fulham v Man City 0-3
Sat: Brighton v Southampton 2-1
Sat: Burnley v Wolves 0-2
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Everton 2-2
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea 1-2
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs 1-2
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 2-1
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 2-2
Wed: Spurs v Palace 1-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

Sat: Fulham v Man City 0-3
Sat: Brighton v Southampton 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Wolves 1-1
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Everton 2-0
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs 1-0
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 3-1
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 1-1
Wed: Spurs v Palace 1-0


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 27, 2019)

*Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)*
Sat: Fulham 0 v 3 Man City
 Sat: Brighton 1 v 1 Southampton
 Sat: Burnley 1 v 2 Wolves
 Sat: Palace 2 v 1 Huddersfield
 Sat: Leicester 2 v 0 Bournemouth
 Sat: Man Utd 1 v 1 Watford
 Sat: West Ham 1 v 1 Everton
 Sun: Cardiff 0 v 2 Chelsea
 Sun: Liverpool 2 v 1 Spurs
 Mon: Arsenal 2 v 0 Newcastle
 Tue: Wolves 1 v 0 Man Utd
 Wed: Spurs 2 v 0 Palace


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

Sat: Fulham 0-4 Man City
Sat: Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Sat: Burnley 0-1 Wolves
Sat: Palace 2-1 Huddersfield
Sat: Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Sat: Man Utd 2-1 Watford
Sat: West Ham 2-2 Everton
Sun: Cardiff 0-2 Chelsea
Sun: Liverpool 2-1 Spurs
Mon: Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle
Tue: Wolves 1-1 Man Utd
Wed: Spurs 2-0 Palace


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

*Attention! New fixtures have been added to this gameweek. If you've already predicted, please post again with the following:*

Tue: Watford v Fulham
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton
Wed: Man City v Cardiff


If you hadn't predicted yet, here is the full updated fixture list:

*Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)*
Sat: Fulham v Man City
Sat: Brighton v Southampton
Sat: Burnley v Wolves
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth
Sat: Man Utd v Watford
Sat: West Ham v Everton
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle
Tue: Watford v Fulham
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton
Wed: Man City v Cardiff
Wed: Spurs v Palace


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 27, 2019)

Tue: Watford v Fulham 2-1
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 2-1
Wed: Man City v Cardiff 3-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 27, 2019)

*Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)*
Sat: Fulham v Man City 0-4
Sat: Brighton v Southampton 1-0
Sat: Burnley v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford 3-2
Sat: West Ham v Everton 1-1
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs 2-2
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 3-1
Tue: Watford v Fulham 2-0
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 2-2
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 3-0
Wed: Man City v Cardiff 5-0
Wed: Spurs v Palace 3-1


----------



## Piece (Mar 27, 2019)

*Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)*
Sat: Fulham v Man City 0-3
Sat: Brighton v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford 3-2
Sat: West Ham v Everton 0-1
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea 1-2
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs 2-1
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 2-0
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 1-2
Tue: Watford v Fulham 2-0
Wed: Spurs v Palace 3-1
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 2-0
Wed: Man City v Cardiff 5-1


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

Tue: Watford 2-1 Fulham
Wed: Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Wed: Man City 4-0 Cardiff


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2019)

*Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)*
Sat: Fulham v Man City 1-3
Sat: Brighton v Southampton 1-2
Sat: Burnley v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford 3-1
Sat: West Ham v Everton 1-2
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea 1-3
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs 1-1
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 3-1
Tue: Watford v Fulham 2-0
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 1-2
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 2-1
Wed: Man City v Cardiff 3-0
Wed: Spurs v Palace 2-2


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2019)

Sat: Fulham v Man City 0-2
Sat: Brighton v Southampton 1-0
Sat: Burnley v Wolves 0-1
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford 1-1
Sat: West Ham v Everton 1-0
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea 0-3
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs 2-2
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 2-1
Tue: Watford v Fulham 2-0
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 2-1
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 3-0
Wed: Man City v Cardiff 4-0
Wed: Spurs v Palace 1-1


----------



## Wolf (Mar 28, 2019)

Sat: Fulham v Man City 0-2
Sat: Brighton v Southampton 1-0
Sat: Burnley v Wolves 0-1
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Everton 1-0
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea 0-3
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs 2-1
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 2-0
Tue: Watford v Fulham 2-0
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 1-1
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 2-0
Wed: Man City v Cardiff 3-0
Wed: Spurs v Palace 1-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 28, 2019)

*Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)*
Sat: Fulham v Man City 0-3
 Sat: Brighton v Southampton 2-1
 Sat: Burnley v Wolves 1-1
 Sat: Palace v Huddersfield 2-0
 Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth 2-1
 Sat: Man Utd v Watford 2-0
 Sat: West Ham v Everton 2-3
 Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea 1-3
 Sun: Liverpool v Spurs 2-1
 Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 3-0
 Tue: Watford v Fulham 2-0
 Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 2-2
 Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 2-0
 Wed: Man City v Cardiff 4-0
 Wed: Spurs v Palace 2-0


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 28, 2019)

Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)
Sat: Fulham v Man City 0-4
Sat: Brighton v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Wolves 0-2
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Everton 2-2
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs 2-1
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 2-0
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 1-2
Wed: Spurs v Palace 3-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 29, 2019)

*Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)*
Sat: Fulham v Man City   0-4
Sat: Brighton v Southampton   1-2
Sat: Burnley v Wolves   1-2
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield   1-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth   2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford   2-0
Sat: West Ham v Everton   2-2
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea   1-2
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs   2-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 29, 2019)

Tue: Watford v Fulham 3-0
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 3-0
Wed: Man City v Cardiff 3-0


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sat: Fulham v Man City 0-3
Sat: Brighton v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Everton 2-2
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea 0-2
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs 2-1
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 2-1
Tue: Watford v Fulham 2-1
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 1-1
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 2-0
Wed: Man City v Cardiff 3-0
Wed: Spurs v Palace 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 1, 2019)

@HomerJSimpson @Paperboy @MegaSteve @Bazzatron @Papas1982 don't forget to do the rest of this week's games!


Going forward, the next gameweek starts on Friday, so here are the fixtures:

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Fri: Southampton v Liverpool
Sat: Bournemouth v Burnley
Sat: Huddersfield v Leicester
Sat: Newcastle v Palace
Sun: Everton v Arsenal
Mon: Chelsea v West Ham


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2019)

Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 2-0
Tue: Watford v Fulham 2-0
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 1-1
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 2-0
Wed: Man City v Cardiff 3-0
Wed: Spurs v Palace 2-1 

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Fri: Southampton v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Burnley 1-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Leicester 0-0
Sat: Newcastle v Palace 2-1
Sun: Everton v Arsenal 2-1
Mon: Chelsea v West Ham 1-1


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 1, 2019)

Week 33 Fixtures
Fri: Southampton v Liverpool 0-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Burnley 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Leicester 0-2
Sat: Newcastle v Palace 2-1
Sun: Everton v Arsenal 1-2
Mon: Chelsea v West Ham 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 1, 2019)

Week 33 Fixtures
Fri: Southampton v Liverpool1-3
Sat: Bournemouth v Burnley1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Leicester0-2
Sat: Newcastle v Palace2-1
Sun: Everton v Arsenal1-2
Mon: Chelsea v West Ham1-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 1, 2019)

Tue: Watford 2-0 Fulham
Wed: Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Wed: Man City 5-0 Cardiff 

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Fri: Southampton 0 v 2 Liverpool
Sat: Bournemouth 2 v 1 Burnley
Sat: Huddersfield 1 v 0 Leicester
Sat: Newcastle 2 v 1 Palace
Sun: Everton 1 v 1 Arsenal
Mon: Chelsea 2 v 1 West Ham


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2019)

Tue: Watford 3-0 Fulham
Wed: Chelsea 1-0 Brighton
Wed: Man City 3-0 Cardiff 

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Fri: Southampton 1 v 1 Liverpool
Sat: Bournemouth 1 v 2 Burnley
Sat: Huddersfield 0 v 2 Leicester
Sat: Newcastle 1 v 2 Palace
Sun: Everton 0 v 1 Arsenal
Mon: Chelsea 1 v 0 West Ham (I'll be there so probably the kiss of death)


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 1, 2019)

*Week 32 Fixtures (commencing 30/03)*

Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle   2-0
Tue: Watford v Fulham   3-0
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd   1-1
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton   2-1
Wed: Man City v Cardiff   3-0
Wed: Spurs v Palace   3-0


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 1, 2019)

Tue: Watford v Fulham 2 - 0
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 2 - 1
Wed: Man City v Cardiff 4 - 0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 2, 2019)

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Fri: Southampton v Liverpool 0-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Burnley 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Leicester 0-2
Sat: Newcastle v Palace 1-1
Sun: Everton v Arsenal 1-2
Mon: Chelsea v West Ham 3-1


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2019)

Fish said:



			Sat: Fulham v Man City 0-2
Sat: Brighton v Southampton 1-0
Sat: Burnley v Wolves 0-1
Sat: Palace v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Leicester v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Man Utd v Watford 1-1
Sat: West Ham v Everton 1-0
Sun: Cardiff v Chelsea 0-3
Sun: Liverpool v Spurs 2-2
Mon: Arsenal v Newcastle 2-1
Tue: Watford v Fulham 2-0
Tue: Wolves v Man Utd 2-1 ðŸ˜Ž
Wed: Chelsea v Brighton 3-0
Wed: Man City v Cardiff 4-0
Wed: Spurs v Palace 1-1
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey @Fish - just to confirm, you reposted three of your games in post #679 ( https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/prem-prediction-league-18-19.98248/post-1979491 ) even though you already did them in post #666 - so I have taken the latter predictions as your saved ones, on the basis you have adjusted them to that.


----------



## Slime (Apr 3, 2019)

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Fri: Southampton v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Burnley  1-2
Sat: Huddersfield v Leicester  0-1
Sat: Newcastle v Palace  1-2
Sun: Everton v Arsenal  2-1
Mon: Chelsea v West Ham  2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Hey @Fish - just to confirm, you reposted three of your games in post #679 ( https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/prem-prediction-league-18-19.98248/post-1979491 ) even though you already did them in post #666 - so I have taken the latter predictions as your saved ones, on the basis you have adjusted them to that.
		
Click to expand...

The fiddling sod. Insider dealing. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Hey @Fish - just to confirm, you reposted three of your games in post #679 ( https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/prem-prediction-league-18-19.98248/post-1979491 ) even though you already did them in post #666 - so I have taken the latter predictions as your saved ones, on the basis you have adjusted them to that.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t realise, I just saw someone post what I thought was a new list so I cut & pasted it, there were a lot of various sizes lists just posted which was confusing.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2019)

Fish said:



			Didnâ€™t realise, I just saw someone post what I thought was a new list so I cut & pasted it, there were a lot of various sizes lists just posted which was confusing.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, damn Premier League and their rescheduled games!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2019)

Piece and Slime are the big movers this week, albeit in opposite directions.

*Week 32 Table*

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      256         16          309
-  ColchesterFC   254         14          319
^  SteveW86       250         18          292
^  nickjdavis     250         18          313
^  Paperboy       246         19          301
v  Slime          245         12          319
^  Piece          239         22          319
v  Orikoru        236         17          319
v  Bazzatron      235         17          319
v  Tashyboy       234         17          318
-  HomerJSimpson  231         17          299
-  anotherdouble  221         15          319
-  jobr1850       218         13          318
-  Papas1982      199                     264
-  Wolf           181         20          238
-  Dando          139                     228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  Fish            39         15           50
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2019)

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Fri: Southampton 0-2 Liverpool
Sat: Bournemouth 2-1 Burnley
Sat: Huddersfield 0-2 Leicester
Sat: Newcastle 2-1 Palace
Sun: Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Mon: Chelsea 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Piece and Slime are the big movers this week, albeit in opposite directions.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, thanks for that.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 4, 2019)

[Week 33 Fixtures
Fri: Southampton v Liverpool 0 - 3
Sat: Bournemouth v Burnley 2 - 1
Sat: Huddersfield v Leicester 0 - 2
Sat: Newcastle v Palace 1 - 1
Sun: Everton v Arsenal 1 - 2
Mon: Chelsea v West Ham 2 - 0


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2019)

In case they were overlooked as these were put up whilst 32 were still being posted!

Week 33 Fixtures
Fri: Southampton 1 v 1 Liverpool
Sat: Bournemouth 1 v 2 Burnley
Sat: Huddersfield 0 v 2 Leicester
Sat: Newcastle 1 v 2 Palace
Sun: Everton 0 v 1 Arsenal
Mon: Chelsea 1 v 0 West Ham (I'll be there so probably the kiss of death)


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 4, 2019)

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Fri: Southampton v Liverpool 1-2
 Sat: Bournemouth v Burnley 1-1
 Sat: Huddersfield v Leicester 0-2
 Sat: Newcastle v Palace 2-1
 Sun: Everton v Arsenal 1-2
 Mon: Chelsea v West Ham 2-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 4, 2019)

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Fri: Southampton v Liverpool.   1-3
Sat: Bournemouth v Burnley.  1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Leicester   0-2
Sat: Newcastle v Palace   2-1
Sun: Everton v Arsenal   2-2
Mon: Chelsea v West Ham   2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 4, 2019)

Week 33 Fixtures
Fri: Southampton Liverpool 1-1
Sat: Bournemouth Burnley 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield Leicester 1-3
Sat: Newcastle Palace 2-1
Sun: Everton Arsenal 1-1
Mon: Chelsea West Ham 2-0


----------



## Piece (Apr 4, 2019)

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Fri: Southampton v Liverpool 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Burnley 1-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Leicester 0-2
Sat: Newcastle v Palace 1-1
Sun: Everton v Arsenal 1-1
Mon: Chelsea v West Ham 2-0


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 4, 2019)

Week 33 Fixtures
Fri: Southampton 0-2 Liverpool
Sat: Bournemouth 2-0 Burnley
Sat: Huddersfield 0-3 Leicester
Sat: Newcastle 2-2 Palace
Sun: Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Mon: Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 5, 2019)

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Fri: Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Sat: Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley
Sat: Huddersfield 0-2 Leicester
Sat: Newcastle 2-1 Palace
Sun: Everton 0-2 Arsenal
Mon: Chelsea 3-1 West Ham


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2019)

Not enough games for anyone to get significant points really...

*Week 33 Standings*

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      261          5          315
-  ColchesterFC   257          3          325
-  SteveW86       253          3          298
-  nickjdavis     253          3          319
-  Paperboy       251          5          307
-  Slime          250          5          325
-  Piece          244          5          325
-  Orikoru        240          4          325
-  Bazzatron      240          5          325
-  Tashyboy       238          4          324
-  HomerJSimpson  233          2          305
-  anotherdouble  224          3          325
-  jobr1850       221          3          324
-  Papas1982      199                     264
-  Wolf           181                     238
-  Dando          139                     228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
^  Fish            43          4           56
v  Jates12         42                      50
v  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```

*Week 34 Fixtures*
Fri: Leicester v Newcastle
Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield
Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth
Sat: Burnley v Cardiff
Sat: Fulham v Everton
Sat: Southampton v Wolves
Sat: Man Utd v West Ham
Sun: Palace v Man City
Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea
Mon: Watford v Arsenal
Tue: Brighton v Cardiff


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 9, 2019)

Week 34 Fixtures
Fri: Leicester v Newcastle 1-1
Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield 3-0
Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth 1-2
Sat: Burnley v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: Fulham v Everton 0-2
Sat: Southampton v Wolves 3-1
Sat: Man Utd v West Ham 2-1
Sun: Palace v Man City 0-2
Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea 2-1
Mon: Watford v Arsenal 2-1
Tue: Brighton v Cardiff 1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 9, 2019)

Week 34 Fixtures
Fri: Leicester v Newcastle 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield 3-0
Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: Fulham v Everton 1-2
Sat: Southampton v Wolves 1-1
Sat: Man Utd v West Ham 2-0
Sun: Palace v Man City 1-2
Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea 1-1
Mon: Watford v Arsenal 1]
Tue: Brighton v Cardiff 1-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2019)

*Week 34 Fixtures*
Fri: Leicester 2 v 0 Newcastle
Sat: Spurs 3 v 0 Huddersfield
Sat: Brighton 1 v 0 Bournemouth
Sat: Burnley 2 v 0 Cardiff
Sat: Fulham 0 v 2 Everton
Sat: Southampton 1 v 1 Wolves
Sat: Man Utd 2 v 1 West Ham
Sun: Palace 1 v 1 Man City
Sun: Liverpool 1 v 1 Chelsea
Mon: Watford 1 v 1 Arsenal
Tue: Brighton 2 v 1 Cardiff


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 10, 2019)

*Week 34 Fixtures*
Fri: Leicester v Newcastle 2 - 0
Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield 3 - 1
Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth 2 - 1
Sat: Burnley v Cardiff 2 - 1
Sat: Fulham v Everton 0 - 2
Sat: Southampton v Wolves 1 - 1
Sat: Man Utd v West Ham 2 - 1
Sun: Palace v Man City 1 - 3
Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea 2 - 1
Mon: Watford v Arsenal 2 - 2
Tue: Brighton v Cardiff 1 - 0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

*Week 34 Fixtures*
Fri: Leicester v Newcastle 2 - 0
Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield 2 - 0
Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth 2 - 1
Sat: Burnley v Cardiff 2 - 0
Sat: Fulham v Everton 1 - 2
Sat: Southampton v Wolves 1 - 1
Sat: Man Utd v West Ham 2 - 1
Sun: Palace v Man City 0 - 2
Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea 1 - 1
Mon: Watford v Arsenal 2 - 1
Tue: Brighton v Cardiff 1 - 0


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Mon: Watford v Arsenal 1]
		
Click to expand...

That's not a number..


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2019)

*Week 34 Fixtures*
Fri: Leicester 2-1 Newcastle
Sat: Spurs 2-0 Huddersfield
Sat: Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Sat: Burnley 2-1 Cardiff
Sat: Fulham 1-2 Everton
Sat: Southampton 1-1 Wolves
Sat: Man Utd 2-1 West Ham
Sun: Palace 0-2 Man City
Sun: Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea
Mon: Watford 2-1 Arsenal
Tue: Brighton 0-1 Cardiff


----------



## Piece (Apr 10, 2019)

*Week 34 Fixtures*
Fri: Leicester v Newcastle 2-1
Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield 4-0
Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: Fulham v Everton 0-2
Sat: Southampton v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Man Utd v West Ham 2-1
Sun: Palace v Man City 1-3
Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea 1-1
Mon: Watford v Arsenal 2-1
Tue: Brighton v Cardiff 0-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 10, 2019)

*Week 34 Fixtures*
Fri: Leicester v Newcastle 3-1
Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: Fulham v Everton 1-2
Sat: Southampton v Wolves 0-2
Sat: Man Utd v West Ham 3-1
Sun: Palace v Man City 1-3
Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea 2-2
Mon: Watford v Arsenal 2-1
Tue: Brighton v Cardiff 2-0


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 11, 2019)

*Week 34 Fixtures*
Fri: Leicester v Newcastle 3-0
 Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield 3-0
 Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth 1-1
 Sat: Burnley v Cardiff 3-1
 Sat: Fulham v Everton 1-2
 Sat: Southampton v Wolves 2-1
 Sat: Man Utd v West Ham 2-1
 Sun: Palace v Man City 1-2
 Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea 1-1
 Mon: Watford v Arsenal 1-2
 Tue: Brighton v Cardiff 1-0


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2019)

*Week 34 Fixtures*
Fri: Leicester v Newcastle  1-1
Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield  2-0
Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth  1-2
Sat: Burnley v Cardiff  2-0
Sat: Fulham v Everton  0-2
Sat: Southampton v Wolves  1-2
Sat: Man Utd v West Ham  3-1
Sun: Palace v Man City  1-2
Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea  1-1
Mon: Watford v Arsenal  2-0
Tue: Brighton v Cardiff  2-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 12, 2019)

*Week 34 Fixtures*

Fri: Leicester v Newcastle   2-1
Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield   3-0
Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth   1-1
Sat: Burnley v Cardiff   2-1
Sat: Fulham v Everton   0-2
Sat: Southampton v Wolves   2-2
Sat: Man Utd v West Ham   3-0
Sun: Palace v Man City   1-2
Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea   2-0
Mon: Watford v Arsenal   1-2
Tue: Brighton v Cardiff   1-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 13, 2019)

Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield 3-0
Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: Fulham v Everton 0-2
Sat: Southampton v Wolves 1-1
Sat: Man Utd v West Ham 2-1
Sun: Palace v Man City 0-3
Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea 2-1
Mon: Watford v Arsenal 2-1
Tue: Brighton v Cardiff 2-1


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2019)

Sat: Spurs v Huddersfield 2-0
Sat: Brighton v Bournemouth 1-2
Sat: Burnley v Cardiff 1-1
Sat: Fulham v Everton 0-1
Sat: Southampton v Wolves 1-2
Sat: Man Utd v West Ham 2-2
Sun: Palace v Man City 0-2
Sun: Liverpool v Chelsea 1-2
Mon: Watford v Arsenal 2-0
Tue: Brighton v Cardiff 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 17, 2019)

*Week 34 Standings*

```
Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      268          7          326
-  ColchesterFC   263          6          336
-  SteveW86       262          9          308
^  Paperboy       260          9          318
v  nickjdavis     260          7          330
-  Slime          257          7          336
-  Piece          255         11          336
-  Orikoru        247          7          336
-  Bazzatron      247          7          336
-  Tashyboy       244          6          334
-  HomerJSimpson  241          8          316
-  anotherdouble  236         12          336
-  jobr1850       228          7          335
-  Papas1982      199                     264
-  Wolf           181                     238
-  Dando          139                     228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Fish            46          3           66
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9
```

*Week 35 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Spurs
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford
Sat: West Ham v Leicester
Sat: Wolves v Brighton
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton
Sun: Everton v Man Utd
Sun: Arsenal v Palace
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley
Tue: Spurs v Brighton
Tue: Watford v Southampton
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal
Wed: Man Utd v Man City


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 17, 2019)

Sat: Man City v Spurs 3-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford 0-2
Sat: West Ham v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Wolves v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton 1-1
Sun: Everton v Man Utd 2-1
Sun: Arsenal v Palace1-2
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool 0-4
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley 2-0
Tue: Spurs v Brighton 3-0
Tue: Watford v Southampton 2-1
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal1-1
Wed: Man Utd v Man City1-3


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 17, 2019)

*Week 35 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City 2 v 1 Spurs
Sat: Bournemouth 2 v 0 Fulham
Sat: Huddersfield 0 v 1 Watford
Sat: West Ham 1 v 1 Leicester
Sat: Wolves 2 v 0 Brighton
Sat: Newcastle 2 v 1 Southampton
Sun: Everton 1 v 1 Man Utd
Sun: Arsenal 2 v 0 Palace
Sun: Cardiff 0 v 3 Liverpool
Mon: Chelsea 2 v 0 Burnley
Tue: Spurs 2 v 0 Brighton
Tue: Watford 2 v 1 Southampton
Wed: Wolves 2 v 1 Arsenal
Wed: Man Utd 2 v 2Man City


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

Sat: Man City v Spurs 2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford 0-2
Sat: West Ham v Leicester 1-0
Sat: Wolves v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton 2-1
Sun: Everton v Man Utd 1-1
Sun: Arsenal v Palace 2-1
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool 0-3
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley 2-0
Tue: Spurs v Brighton 320
Tue: Watford v Southampton 2-0 
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal 1-1
Wed: Man Utd v Man City 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 17, 2019)

*Week 35 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Spurs 2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford 0-2
Sat: West Ham v Leicester 1-2
Sat: Wolves v Brighton 3-0
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton 1-1
Sun: Everton v Man Utd 1-1
Sun: Arsenal v Palace 2-1
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool 0-3
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley 3-0
Tue: Spurs v Brighton 3-0
Tue: Watford v Southampton 2-1
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Man Utd v Man City  0-3


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2019)

Week 35 Fixtures
Sat: Man City v Spurs 3-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham 1-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford 1-2
Sat: West Ham v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Wolves v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton 2-0
Sun: Everton v Man Utd 1-3
Sun: Arsenal v Palace 0-0
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool 0-1
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley 3-0
Tue: Spurs v Brighton 1-1
Tue: Watford v Southampton 1-2
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal 2-1
Wed: Man Utd v Man City 1-3


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 17, 2019)

Week 35 Fixtures
Sat: Man City v Spurs 1 - 2
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham 2 - 0
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford 1 - 2
Sat: West Ham v Leicester 0 - 1
Sat: Wolves v Brighton 2 - 1
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton 1 - 1
Sun: Everton v Man Utd 1 - 2
Sun: Arsenal v Palace 1 - 0
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool 0 - 3
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley 1 - 0
Tue: Spurs v Brighton 2 - 1
Tue: Watford v Southampton 1 - 1
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal 1 - 1
Wed: Man Utd v Man City 1 - 2


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tue: Spurs v Brighton 320
		
Click to expand...

Please confirm if that should be 32-0 or 3-20?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 18, 2019)

Sat: Man City 2-1 Spurs
Sat: Bournemouth 3-1 Fulham
Sat: Huddersfield 0-2 Watford
Sat: West Ham 2-2 Leicester
Sat: Wolves 3-0 Brighton
Sat: Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
Sun: Everton 3-2 Man Utd
Sun: Arsenal 2-0 Palace
Sun: Cardiff 0-3 Liverpool
Mon: Chelsea 1-1 Burnley
Tue: Spurs 3-0 Brighton
Tue: Watford 2-1 Southampton
Wed: Wolves 2-1 Arsenal
Wed: Man Utd 1-2 Man City


----------



## Piece (Apr 19, 2019)

*Week 35 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Spurs 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford 1-3
Sat: West Ham v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Wolves v Brighton 3-0
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton 1-2
Sun: Everton v Man Utd 1-1
Sun: Arsenal v Palace 2-1
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool 1-3
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley 2-1
Tue: Spurs v Brighton 4-0
Tue: Watford v Southampton 2-1
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal 2-1
Wed: Man Utd v Man City 1-2


----------



## Wolf (Apr 19, 2019)

*Week 35 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Spurs 2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford 0-2
Sat: West Ham v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Wolves v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton 1-1
Sun: Everton v Man Utd 1-1
Sun: Arsenal v Palace 2-0
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool 0-3
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley 3-0
Tue: Spurs v Brighton 3-0
Tue: Watford v Southampton 2-1
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Man Utd v Man City 0-2


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2019)

*Week 35 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Spurs  2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham  2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford  1-2
Sat: West Ham v Leicester  2-1
Sat: Wolves v Brighton  2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton  1-1
Sun: Everton v Man Utd  1-2
Sun: Arsenal v Palace  2-0
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool  1-1
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley  2-0
Tue: Spurs v Brighton  2-0
Tue: Watford v Southampton  2-1
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal  2-1
Wed: Man Utd v Man City  2-1


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 19, 2019)

Week 35 Fixtures
Sat: Man City v Spurs 2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham 2-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford 0-2
Sat: West Ham v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Wolves v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton 1-1
Sun: Everton v Man Utd 1-2
Sun: Arsenal v Palace 2-1
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool 0-3
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley 1-1
Tue: Spurs v Brighton 3-0
Tue: Watford v Southampton 2-1
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal 2-1
Wed: Man Utd v Man City 1-3


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 19, 2019)

*Week 35 Fixtures*

Sat: Man City v Spurs   3-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham   3-1
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford   0-1
Sat: West Ham v Leicester   2-2
Sat: Wolves v Brighton   2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton   1-1
Sun: Everton v Man Utd   0-2
Sun: Arsenal v Palace   2-1
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool   0-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 19, 2019)

*Week 35 Fixtures*
Sat: Man City v Spurs 2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham 3-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford 0-2
Sat: West Ham v Leicester 1-2
Sat: Wolves v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton 1-1
Sun: Everton v Man Utd 2-2
Sun: Arsenal v Palace 2-1
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool 1-3
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley 2-0
Tue: Spurs v Brighton 3-0
Tue: Watford v Southampton 2-1
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal 2-2
Wed: Man Utd v Man City 1-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 20, 2019)

Week 35 Fixtures
Sat: Man City v Spurs 3-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Huddersfield v Watford 1-3
Sat: West Ham v Leicester 1-1
Sat: Wolves v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Newcastle v Southampton 1-1
Sun: Everton v Man Utd 1-1
Sun: Arsenal v Palace 2-1
Sun: Cardiff v Liverpool 0-3
Mon: Chelsea v Burnley 2-0
Tue: Spurs v Brighton 3-0
Tue: Watford v Southampton 1-1
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal 1-2
Wed: Man Utd v Man City 1-2


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 22, 2019)

Mon: Chelsea v Burnley   1-1
Tue: Spurs v Brighton   3-0
Tue: Watford v Southampton   1-1
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal   2-1
Wed: Man Utd v Man City   1-1


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Mon: Chelsea v Burnley   1-1
Tue: Spurs v Brighton   3-0
Tue: Watford v Southampton   1-1
Wed: Wolves v Arsenal   2-1
Wed: Man Utd v Man City   1-1
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ heart over head, bit early to be on the sauce ðŸ˜‰


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2019)

Useless bunch you are, only Tashy had the Mighty Eagles beating Arsenal  ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 22, 2019)

Fish said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ heart over head, bit early to be on the sauce ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

As a Gooner I am playing to 'win' fourth spot... Have really got a bit panic struck still leading this deep into the new year... Something I've got a little unaccustomed to in recent years ðŸ˜‰...


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Useless bunch you are, only Tashy had the Mighty Eagles beating Arsenal  ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Did I ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2019)

Posting these now since the first game is Friday and you probably want more than one and a half days to get them in!

*Week 36 Fixtures*
Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield
Sat: Spurs v West Ham
Sat: Crystal Palace v Everton
Sat: Fulham v Cardiff
Sat: Southampton v Bournemouth
Sat: Watford v Wolves
Sat: Brighton v Newcastle
Sun: Leicester v Arsenal
Sun: Burnley v Man City
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2019)

*Week 36 Fixtures*
Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield 4-0
Sat: Spurs v West Ham 1-1
Sat: Crystal Palace v Everton 2-1
Sat: Fulham v Cardiff 1-1
Sat: Southampton v Bournemouth 1-0
Sat: Watford v Wolves 2-1
Sat: Brighton v Newcastle 0-1
Sun: Leicester v Arsenal 1-2
Sun: Burnley v Man City 1-3
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 2-1


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2019)

*Week 36 Fixtures*
Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield 3-0
Sat: Spurs v West Ham 1-1
Sat: Crystal Palace v Everton 1-0
Sat: Fulham v Cardiff 2-0
Sat: Southampton v Bournemouth 0-0
Sat: Watford v Wolves 0-1
Sat: Brighton v Newcastle 0-2
Sun: Leicester v Arsenal 2-1
Sun: Burnley v Man City 0-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

Week 36 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield5-0
Sat: Spurs v West Ham2-1
Sat: Crystal Palace v Everton2-0
Sat: Fulham v Cardiff 2-1
Sat: Southampton v Bournemouth1-1
Sat: Watford v Wolves1-2
Sat: Brighton v Newcastle0-2
Sun: Leicester v Arsenal1-1
Sun: Burnley v Man City0-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea1-2


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Week 36 Fixtures*
Fri: Liverpool 3 v 0 Huddersfield
Sat: Spurs 2 v 1 West Ham
Sat: Crystal Palace 2 v 0 Everton
Sat: Fulham 1 v 2 Cardiff
Sat: Southampton 1 v 1 Bournemouth
Sat: Watford 0 v 2 Wolves
Sat: Brighton 1 v 0 Newcastle
Sun: Leicester 2 v 2 Arsenal
Sun: Burnley 0 v 2Man City
Sun: Man Utd 2 v 2 Chelsea
		
Click to expand...


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 25, 2019)

*Week 36 Fixtures*
Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield 3-0
 Sat: Spurs v West Ham 2-1
 Sat: Crystal Palace v Everton 2-2
 Sat: Fulham v Cardiff 1-1
 Sat: Southampton v Bournemouth 1-1
 Sat: Watford v Wolves 1-1
 Sat: Brighton v Newcastle 1-1
 Sun: Leicester v Arsenal 1-1
 Sun: Burnley v Man City 1-2
 Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Piece (Apr 25, 2019)

*Week 36 Fixtures*
Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield 6-0
Sat: Spurs v West Ham 1-1
Sat: Crystal Palace v Everton 1-2
Sat: Fulham v Cardiff 0-1
Sat: Southampton v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Watford v Wolves 2-2
Sat: Brighton v Newcastle 1-2
Sun: Leicester v Arsenal 2-0
Sun: Burnley v Man City 1-3
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2019)

MegaSteve takes a step nearer the title as Colchester falls away.

*Week 35 Standings


		Code:
	

   Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      280         12          340
^  SteveW86       271          9          322
^  Paperboy       269          9          332
v  ColchesterFC   268          5          350
-  nickjdavis     264          4          344
-  Slime          263          6          350
-  Piece          262          7          350
-  Orikoru        258         11          350
-  Bazzatron      254          7          350
-  Tashyboy       252          8          348
-  HomerJSimpson  246          5          329
-  anotherdouble  244          8          350
-  jobr1850       237          9          349
-  Papas1982      199                     264
-  Wolf           189          8          252
-  Dando          139                     228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Fish            55          9           80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9

*


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2019)

*Week 36 Fixtures*
Fri: Liverpool 4-0 Huddersfield
Sat: Spurs 3-1 West Ham
Sat: Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
Sat: Fulham 2-1 Cardiff
Sat: Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Sat: Watford 2-1 Wolves
Sat: Brighton 0-1 Newcastle
Sun: Leicester 2-1 Arsenal
Sun: Burnley 0-2 Man City
Sun: Man Utd 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 25, 2019)

Week 36 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield 4-0
Sat: Spurs v West Ham 1-2
Sat: Crystal Palace v Everton 1-2
Sat: Fulham v Cardiff 1-2
Sat: Southampton v Bournemouth 2-1
Sat: Watford v Wolves 2-2
Sat: Brighton v Newcastle 0-2
Sun: Leicester v Arsenal 2-2
Sun: Burnley v Man City 1-3
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 2-3


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 25, 2019)

Week 36 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield 3 - 0
Sat: Spurs v West Ham 2 - 1
Sat: Crystal Palace v Everton 2 - 2
Sat: Fulham v Cardiff 1 - 2
Sat: Southampton v Bournemouth 2 - 1
Sat: Watford v Wolves 2 - 1
Sat: Brighton v Newcastle 0 - 1
Sun: Leicester v Arsenal 1 - 2
Sun: Burnley v Man City 1 - 3
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 0 - 1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 25, 2019)

Much like my team I've performed well right up until the business end of the season and have then fallen away. Hoping to bounce back strong this week.

*Week 36 Fixtures*
Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield 3-0
Sat: Spurs v West Ham 3-1
Sat: Crystal Palace v Everton 2-1
Sat: Fulham v Cardiff 1-1
Sat: Southampton v Bournemouth 0-0
Sat: Watford v Wolves 2-2
Sat: Brighton v Newcastle 1-0
Sun: Leicester v Arsenal 2-3
Sun: Burnley v Man City 0-3
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 3-2


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2019)

*Week 36 Fixtures*
Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield  2-1
Sat: Spurs v West Ham  2-1
Sat: Crystal Palace v Everton  1-1
Sat: Fulham v Cardiff  1-2
Sat: Southampton v Bournemouth  2-0
Sat: Watford v Wolves  2-1
Sat: Brighton v Newcastle  0-2
Sun: Leicester v Arsenal  2-1
Sun: Burnley v Man City  1-3
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea  2-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 26, 2019)

]*Week 36 Fixtures*

Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield   3-0
Sat: Spurs v West Ham   2-0
Sat: Crystal Palace v Everton   1-1
Sat: Fulham v Cardiff   2-1
Sat: Southampton v Bournemouth   3-1
Sat: Watford v Wolves   1-1
Sat: Brighton v Newcastle   0-0
Sun: Leicester v Arsenal   2-1
Sun: Burnley v Man City   0-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea   2-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 26, 2019)

Week 36 Fixtures

Fri: Liverpool v Huddersfield 4-0


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 27, 2019)

Week 36 Fixtures
Sat: Spurs 3-1 West Ham
Sat: Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Sat: Fulham 2-2 Cardiff
Sat: Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Sat: Watford 1-1 Wolves
Sat: Brighton 0-2 Newcastle
Sun: Leicester 1-1 Arsenal
Sun: Burnley 0-2 Man City
Sun: Man Utd 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2019)

*Week 36 Standings


		Code:
	

   Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      287          6          350
^  nickjdavis     275         10          354
v  SteveW86       273          2          332
v  Paperboy       272          3          342
v  ColchesterFC   271          3          360
^  Piece          268          6          360
v  Slime          267          4          360
-  Orikoru        263          5          360
^  Tashyboy       261          9          358
v  Bazzatron      259          5          360
-  HomerJSimpson  248          2          339
-  anotherdouble  247          3          360
-  jobr1850       246          8          359
-  Papas1982      199                     264
-  Wolf           189                     252
-  Dando          139                     228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Fish            61          6           90
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9

*Disclaimer: I noticed an error in week 34 where jobr, nick & MegaSteve were 1 point short of the total they should have had, this has now been corrected.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2019)

*Week 37 Fixtures*
Fri: Everton v Burnley
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs
Sat: West Ham v Southampton
Sat: Wolves v Fulham
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool
Sun: Chelsea v Watford
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton
Mon: Man City v Leicester


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			MegaSteve takes a step nearer the title as Colchester falls away.

*Week 35 Standings


		Code:
	

   Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      280         12          340
^  SteveW86       271          9          322
^  Paperboy       269          9          332
v  ColchesterFC   268          5          350
-  nickjdavis     264          4          344
-  Slime          263          6          350
-  Piece          262          7          350
-  Orikoru        258         11          350
-  Bazzatron      254          7          350
-  Tashyboy       252          8          348
-  HomerJSimpson  246          5          329
-  anotherdouble  244          8          350
-  jobr1850       237          9          349
-  Papas1982      199                     264
-  Wolf           189          8          252
-  Dando          139                     228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Crazyface       61                      80
-  Fish            55          9           80
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9

*

Click to expand...

Whoa...my brave predictions of mostly draws has catapulted me into a Champions League place!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2019)

*Week 37 Fixtures*
Fri: Everton v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs 1-2
Sat: West Ham v Southampton 2-1
Sat: Wolves v Fulham 3-0
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace 1-0
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool 1-1
Sun: Chelsea v Watford 2-1
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton 2-1
Mon: Man City v Leicester 2-0


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 29, 2019)

*Week 37 Fixtures*
Fri: Everton 2 v 0 Burnley
Sat: Bournemouth 1 v 1 Spurs
Sat: West Ham 2 v 0 Southampton
Sat: Wolves 2 v 0 Fulham
Sat: Cardiff 1 v 2 Crystal Palace
Sat: Newcastle 1 v 3 Liverpool
Sun: Chelsea 2 v 1 Watford
Sun: Huddersfield 0 v 2 Man Utd
Sun: Arsenal 2 v 0 Brighton
Mon: Man City 1 v 1 Leicester


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 29, 2019)

Week 37 Fixtures
Fri: Everton v Burnley 1-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Southampton 2-1
Sat: Wolves v Fulham 3-0
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace 1-2
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool 1-1
Sun: Chelsea v Watford 1-2
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton 3-0
Mon: Man City v Leicester 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Week 37 Fixtures
Fri: Everton v Burnley 2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs1-3
Sat: West Ham v Southampton2-1
Sat: Wolves v Fulham2-0
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace1-1
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool1-1
Sun: Chelsea v Watford3-1
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd 1-3
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton 2-0
Mon: Man City v Leicester 1-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 29, 2019)

*eek 37 Fixtures*
Fri: Everton v Burnley 2-0
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs 0-3
Sat: West Ham v Southampton 2-1
Sat: Wolves v Fulham 3-1
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace 1-2
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool 0-3
Sun: Chelsea v Watford 2-2
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd 0-3
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton 2-1
Mon: Man City v Leicester 3-1


----------



## Fish (Apr 30, 2019)

*Week 37 Fixtures*
Fri: Everton v Burnley 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs 1-1
Sat: West Ham v Southampton 1-0
Sat: Wolves v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace 1-3
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool 1-1
Sun: Chelsea v Watford 2-0
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton 1-1
Mon: Man City v Leicester 3-0


----------



## MegaSteve (May 2, 2019)

*Week 37 Fixtures*

Fri: Everton v Burnley   1-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs   1-2
Sat: West Ham v Southampton   2-1
Sat: Wolves v Fulham   2-0
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace   2-1
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool   0-2
Sun: Chelsea v Watford   1-1
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd   0-3
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton   2-0
Mon: Man City v Leicester   2-0


----------



## Crazyface (May 2, 2019)

*Week 37 Fixtures*

Fri: Everton v Burnley   2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs   2-0
Sat: West Ham v Southampton   3-1
Sat: Wolves v Fulham   4-0
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace   1-2
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool   5-1
Sun: Chelsea v Watford   2-1
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd   1-0
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton   4-0
Mon: Man City v Leicester   1-2


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2019)

*Week 37 Fixtures*
Fri: Everton v Burnley  2-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs  2-1
Sat: West Ham v Southampton  2-1
Sat: Wolves v Fulham  2-1
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace  1-1
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool  2-1
Sun: Chelsea v Watford  2-1
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd  1-3
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton  2-0
Mon: Man City v Leicester  2-1


----------



## nickjdavis (May 3, 2019)

*Week 37 Fixtures*
Fri: Everton v Burnley 2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs 1-1
Sat: West Ham v Southampton 3-1
Sat: Wolves v Fulham 3-1
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace 2-2
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool 3-4
Sun: Chelsea v Watford 2-1
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd 0-3
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton 2-0
Mon: Man City v Leicester 3-1


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2019)

Fri: Everton 1-1 Burnley
Sat: Bournemouth 1-3 Spurs
Sat: West Ham 2-2 Southampton
Sat: Wolves 1-1 Fulham
Sat: Cardiff 1-0 Crystal Palace
Sat: Newcastle 0-3 Liverpool
Sun: Chelsea 1-1 Watford
Sun: Huddersfield 0-2 Man Utd
Sun: Arsenal 3-1 Brighton
Mon: Man City 3-1 Leicester


----------



## Piece (May 3, 2019)

*Week 37 Fixtures*
Fri: Everton v Burnley 2-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs 2-1
Sat: West Ham v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Wolves v Fulham 2-0
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace 0-1
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool 1-2
Sun: Chelsea v Watford 1-2
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton 3-0
Mon: Man City v Leicester 3-2


----------



## Paperboy (May 3, 2019)

*Week 37 Fixtures*
Fri: Everton 2 v 0 Burnley
Sat: Bournemouth 1 v 2 Spurs
Sat: West Ham 1 v 1 Southampton
Sat: Wolves 2 v 0 Fulham
Sat: Cardiff 1 v 2 Crystal Palace
Sat: Newcastle 0 v 2 Liverpool
Sun: Chelsea 1 v 1 Watford
Sun: Huddersfield 0 v 1 Man Utd
Sun: Arsenal 2 v 0 Brighton
Mon: Man City 2 v 1 Leicester


----------



## SteveW86 (May 3, 2019)

Week 37 Fixtures
Fri: Everton v Burnley 1-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Spurs 1-2
Sat: West Ham v Southampton 2-1
Sat: Wolves v Fulham 1-1
Sat: Cardiff v Crystal Palace 0-1
Sat: Newcastle v Liverpool 1-2
Sun: Chelsea v Watford 2-0
Sun: Huddersfield v Man Utd 0-2
Sun: Arsenal v Brighton 3-0
Mon: Man City v Leicester 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2019)

I think MegaSteve has done enough that he won't be caught on the last day. The race for 2nd is still alive though!

*Week 37 Standings


		Code:
	

   Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      291          4          360
-  nickjdavis     281          6          364
^  Paperboy       279          7          352
^  ColchesterFC   279          8          370
v  SteveW86       278          5          342
-  Piece          274          6          370
-  Slime          272          5          370
^  Tashyboy       268          7          368
^  Bazzatron      267          8          370
v  Orikoru        265          2          370
-  HomerJSimpson  255          7          349
-  anotherdouble  252          5          370
-  jobr1850       251          5          369
-  Papas1982      199                     264
-  Wolf           189                     252
-  Dando          139                     228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
^  Fish            69          8          100
-  Crazyface       67          6           90
v  GregKael        66                      91
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9

*


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2019)

*Week 38 Fixtures*
Brighton v Man City
Burnley v Arsenal
Palace v Bournemouth
Fulham v Newcastle
Leicester v Chelsea
Liverpool v Wolves
Man Utd v Cardiff
Southampton v Huddersfield
Spurs v Everton
Watford v West Ham


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2019)

Week 38 Fixtures
Brighton v Man City 0-2
Burnley v Arsenal 1-1
Palace v Bournemouth 2-1
Fulham v Newcastle 2-0
Leicester v Chelsea 2-3
Liverpool v Wolves 1-1
Man Utd v Cardiff 3-0
Southampton v Huddersfield 2-0
Spurs v Everton 2-2
Watford v West Ham 0-1


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2019)

Week 38 Fixtures
Brighton v Man City 0-4
Burnley v Arsenal 2-1
Palace v Bournemouth 2-1
Fulham v Newcastle 1-1
Leicester v Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool v Wolves 1-2
Man Utd v Cardiff 2-0
Southampton v Huddersfield 2-1
Spurs v Everton 1-2
Watford v West Ham 1-1


----------



## Bazzatron (May 7, 2019)

Week 38 Fixtures
Brighton 0 v 3 Man City
Burnley 1 v 1 Arsenal
Palace 2 v 2 Bournemouth
Fulham 1 v 0 Newcastle
Leicester 1 v 2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1 v 1 Wolves
Man Utd 2 v 0 Cardiff
Southampton 2 v 1 Huddersfield
Spurs 2 v 1 Everton
Watford 1 v 1 West Ham


----------



## Tashyboy (May 7, 2019)

Week 38 Fixtures
Brighton v Man City 0-3
Burnley v Arsenal 1-1
Palace v Bournemouth2-0
Fulham v Newcastle1-2
Leicester v Chelsea1-1
Liverpool v Wolves 2-1
Man Utd v Cardiff2-1
Southampton v Huddersfield3-0
Spurs v Everton2-1
Watford v West Ham1-2


----------



## User2021 (May 7, 2019)

Brighton v Man City 1-3
Burnley v Arsenal 2-0
Palace v Bournemouth 2-1
Fulham v Newcastle 2-2
Leicester v Chelsea 2-1
Liverpool v Wolves 2-1
Man Utd v Cardiff 2-0
Southampton v Huddersfield 1-0
Spurs v Everton 1-2
Watford v West Ham 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 7, 2019)

*Week 38 Fixtures*
Brighton v Man City 0-3
Burnley v Arsenal 1-2
Palace v Bournemouth 3-2
Fulham v Newcastle 1-3
Leicester v Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool v Wolves 2-2
Man Utd v Cardiff 3-1
Southampton v Huddersfield 2-0
Spurs v Everton 1-1
Watford v West Ham 3-1


----------



## Paperboy (May 7, 2019)

*Week 38 Fixtures*
Brighton v Man City 1 - 1
Burnley v Arsenal 1 - 3
Palace v Bournemouth 1 - 1
Fulham v Newcastle 1 - 2
Leicester v Chelsea 1 - 2
Liverpool v Wolves 2 - 1
Man Utd v Cardiff 2 - 1
Southampton v Huddersfield 2 - 0
Spurs v Everton 1 - 1
Watford v West Ham 2 - 1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2019)

*Week 38 Fixtures*
Brighton v Man City 1 - 2
Burnley v Arsenal 1 - 1
Palace v Bournemouth 2 - 0
Fulham v Newcastle 1-1
Leicester v Chelsea 1 - 0
Liverpool v Wolves 2 - 0
Man Utd v Cardiff 2 - 0
Southampton v Huddersfield 3 - 0
Spurs v Everton 1 - 1
Watford v West Ham 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2019)

*Week 38 Fixtures*
Brighton 0-2 Man City
Burnley 1-1 Arsenal
Palace 1-2 Bournemouth
Fulham 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Wolves
Man Utd 3-2 Cardiff
Southampton 2-0 Huddersfield
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Watford 3-1 West Ham


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2019)

Week 38

Brighton v Man City  1-3

Burnley v Arsenal  2-1

Palace v Bournemouth  2-0

Fulham v Newcastle  1-2

Leicester v Chelsea  2-1

Liverpool v Wolves  1-1

Man Utd v Cardiff  5-0

Southampton v Huddersfield  3-0

Spurs v Everton  1-2

Watford v West Ham  2-2


----------



## Piece (May 10, 2019)

*Week 38 Fixtures*
Brighton v Man City 0-2
Burnley v Arsenal 2-1
Palace v Bournemouth 2-1
Fulham v Newcastle 1-1
Leicester v Chelsea 2-1
Liverpool v Wolves 2-1
Man Utd v Cardiff 2-0
Southampton v Huddersfield 1-0
Spurs v Everton 1-1
Watford v West Ham 1-1


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2019)

Week 38 Fixtures
Brighton v Man City 0-3
Burnley v Arsenal 1-1
Palace v Bournemouth 2-1
Fulham v Newcastle 1-2
Leicester v Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool v Wolves 1-1
Man Utd v Cardiff 2-0
Southampton v Huddersfield 1-0
Spurs v Everton 1-2
Watford v West Ham 0-1


----------



## MegaSteve (May 11, 2019)

W*eek 38 Fixtures*

Brighton v Man City   0-2
Burnley v Arsenal   2-1
Palace v Bournemouth   2-1
Fulham v Newcastle   1-1
Leicester v Chelsea   1-1
Liverpool v Wolves   2-0
Man Utd v Cardiff   2-1
Southampton v Huddersfield   3-0
Spurs v Everton   2-0
Watford v West Ham   2-1


----------



## nickjdavis (May 11, 2019)

*Week 38 Fixtures*
Brighton v Man City 1-3
Burnley v Arsenal 1-1
Palace v Bournemouth 2-2
Fulham v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool v Wolves 2-1
Man Utd v Cardiff 2-0
Southampton v Huddersfield 3-0
Spurs v Everton 1-2
Watford v West Ham 1-2


----------



## SteveW86 (May 12, 2019)

Brighton v Man City 0-3
Burnley v Arsenal 2-2
Palace v Bournemouth 2-1
Fulham v Newcastle 0-1
Leicester v Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool v Wolves 3-0
Man Utd v Cardiff 2-0
Southampton v Huddersfield 2-1
Spurs v Everton 3-1
Watford v West Ham 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2019)

Bit of a damp squib to finish as nobody exceeded 6 points, which I think is the worst full week of the season. But congratulations to @MegaSteve who led the way right from day one, wire to wire! 

*


		Code:
	

   Name          POINTS     Points       Games  
                           This Week   Predicted
-  MegaSteve      297          6          370
^  Paperboy       285          6          362
v  nickjdavis     285          4          374
-  ColchesterFC   284          5          380
-  SteveW86       283          5          352
-  Piece          278          4          380
-  Slime          275          3          380
-  Tashyboy       274          6          378
^  Orikoru        269          4          380
v  Bazzatron      268          1          380
-  HomerJSimpson  261          6          359
^  jobr1850       255          4          379
v  anotherdouble  255          3          380
-  Papas1982      199                     264
-  Wolf           189                     252
-  Dando          139                     228
-  GG26            96                     150
-  Dan2501         94                     110
-  davemc1         92                     130
-  Fish            74          5          110
-  Crazyface       67                      90
-  GregKael        66                      91
-  Jates12         42                      50
-  pauldj42        41                      60
-  jammydodger     14                      20
-  NWJocko         11                       9
-  kmdmr1           7                      10
-  drewster         5                      10
-  Farneyman        2                       9

*Hopefully I'll be able to return with another prediction league next season. Thanks to everyone who took part!


----------



## SteveW86 (May 13, 2019)

Thanks for organising!

Well done MegaSteve


----------



## nickjdavis (May 13, 2019)

I think SteveW gets a prize for the highest "points per game predicted".

(for those who predcited a decent number of games!!)


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2019)

Cheers Ori me man. ðŸ‘


----------



## Bazzatron (May 13, 2019)

Thanks for running it, it's flown by.


----------



## Slime (May 13, 2019)

Well played MegaSteve and a big shout out to Orikoru for organising.


----------



## Piece (May 13, 2019)

Congratulations MS!

Even more thanks to Orikoru for doing this all season! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## MegaSteve (May 14, 2019)

Yea, many thanks for organising/maintaining the league... Has provided a welcome distraction whilst I have been recuperating from my fall...

Still can't believe I didn't find myself in fourth place... Will be the only comp I'll win this year...


----------



## Orikoru (May 14, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Yea, many thanks for organising/maintaining the league... Has provided a welcome distraction whilst I have been recuperating from my fall...

Still can't believe I didn't find myself in fourth place... Will be the only comp I'll win this year...
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't even close, you never gave anyone a chance.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 22, 2019)

Just gone back through the 40 pages and noticed that I got the most draws and least losses, so I would like to declare  myself as the winner as "the hardest pundit to beat".


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just gone back through the 40 pages and noticed that I got the most draws and least losses, so I would like to declare  myself as the winner as "the hardest pundit to beat".
		
Click to expand...

But you were beaten, by 7 people.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2019)

Yeah


Orikoru said:



			But you were beaten, by 7 people. 

Click to expand...

Yeah but they lost more. ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2019)

Apparently and according to that Liverpool fan that rung Talksport the other day. Your not the winner of you finish top, your the winner if you are the hardest to beat. I lost the least so I should get the least losers cup. ðŸ‘ðŸ¤”


----------

